# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  odgoj u duhu vjere2

## flower

evo topika za izazove roditeljstva u vjeri   :Heart:

----------


## dupla duplica

Hvala, flower!  :Kiss:  
baš me rastužilo vidjeti na što se sveo prošli topic...ali dobro, mi ljudi smo takvi, duboko doživljavamo stvari pa stoga i burno branimo svoje stavove...

Voljela bih da se ovdje razgovara _isključivo_ o *odgoju u duhu vjere* (i uz to vezanim osobnim vjerskim iskustvima, promišljanjima etc.),  i nadam se da će uskoro opet biti onako lijepih postova kao ranije...

----------


## Yuna

Ja ću se truditi odgajati djecu u vjeri. Mislim da je to jako važno.

Uspavanke i pjesmice koje mu pjevam sve su vjerske pjesme. ( druge ni ne znam pjevati   :Laughing:  )

----------


## ljiljan@

> Ja ću se truditi odgajati djecu u vjeri. Mislim da je to jako važno.
> 
> Uspavanke i pjesmice koje mu pjevam sve su vjerske pjesme. ( druge ni ne znam pjevati   )


Dobro si odlučila.
Ja imam blizance od 15 godina i bebača od 11 mjeseci. Naše obraćenje započelo je prije desetak godina, s time da je još daljnjih dvije ili tri godine prošlo u nekakvom traženju u kojem još nismo istinski bili predani Gospodinu. Mogu vam reći da sam danas svjesna pogrešaka koje smo napravili tih prvih 7 godina njihova života lišavajući našu obitelj spoznaje o Božjoj prisutnosti u našim životima.
S Ivanom vjerujem da neću ponoviti tu pogrešku jer ljubavi Njegove više se ne bih odrekla. 
Yuna daj nam riječi nekoliko pjesmica za mog Ivana i za preslatke duple dupliće   :Heart:

----------


## dupla duplica

ljiljana, idući put kad idemo u Zg, primaš nas usput na kavu?  :Love:

----------


## ljiljan@

> ljiljana, idući put kad idemo u Zg, primaš nas usput na kavu?


Jako se veselim :D   :Heart:   :Love:  Dođite što prije!!!

----------


## Hana_Sara

cure, ja se skruseno vracam pod okrilje ovog topica... stvarno oprostite ako je moje pitanje uzrokovalo toliko uzrujavanja i ljutnje, nije mi to bila namjera.   :Sad:  

i dalje vas vrlo vrlo rado citam ...   :Heart:

----------


## filipova mama

Mene je zapravo moje dijete vratilo na put vjere. Kao mala išla sam u crkvu, vjerovala, molila se, išla na vjeronauk. Onda sam jedno vrijeme "zaboravila" na vjeru. Filip i ja se svaku večer molimo, pričamo o vjeri, idemo u crkvu (iako ne baš često), pjevamo vjerske pjesme.

----------


## ljiljan@

> Mene je zapravo moje dijete vratilo na put vjere. Kao mala išla sam u crkvu, vjerovala, molila se, išla na vjeronauk. Onda sam jedno vrijeme "zaboravila" na vjeru. Filip i ja se svaku večer molimo, pričamo o vjeri, idemo u crkvu (iako ne baš često), pjevamo vjerske pjesme.


Tako je nekako bilo i kod nas. Spoznali smo živog Isusa u našim životima...zatim otprilike dvije godine nismo znali što bi s njime...onda su klinci željeli na misu...krenuli smo i mi s njima...i tada je sve sjelo na svoje mjesto.
Tek otkad smo redovno svake nedjelje na svetoj misi osjećamo da živimo svoju vjeru i ubiremo plodove takva života. Gospodin nas je uistinu preobrazio.

----------


## dupla duplica

> cure, ja se skruseno vracam pod okrilje ovog topica... stvarno oprostite ako je moje pitanje uzrokovalo toliko uzrujavanja i ljutnje, nije mi to bila namjera.   
> 
> i dalje vas vrlo vrlo rado citam ...


ti se draga ne trebaš ništa ispričavati zbog svoje vjere. mnoge će to uvijek provocirati da te napadaju, tako to ide. ne daj se zbuniti. (nadam se da neće sad opet krenuti napadi na moje izrečeno mišljenje  :Wink:  ).

netko je tamo pitao mora li kršćanstvo biti konzervativno. naravno da mora! (ako uopće tako postavimo stvari i tako to nazovemo). u svakom slučaju, ne može biti liberalno. kršćanin ili jesi, ili nisi. nema koketiranja s grijehom. to ne znači da mi koji vjerujemo manje griješimo, ni govora. po meni, trebali bismo biti osvješteniji u svojim propustima. tko ima uši, neka čuje.

*filipova mama*, tvoje iskustvo mi je prekrasno. bravo Filipe, Bože hvala ti za tu divnu intervenciju!

----------


## sorciere

> ti se draga ne trebaš ništa *ispričavati zbog svoje vjere*. *mnoge* će to uvijek *provocirati da te napadaju*, tako to ide. ne daj se zbuniti. (nadam se da neće sad opet krenuti napadi na moje izrečeno mišljenje  ).


zar je netko napao vjeru?  
tko su te mnoge (zar samo žene?)?
zašto bi provocirale da napadaju?

ovo je samo moje mišljenje, a ako i tuđe mišljenje tumačiš kao napad - to je tvoje osobno razmišljanje.  kao (kršćanka i) vjernica - trebala bi imati više razumijevanja za ljude koji na drukčiji način poimaju vjeru. 

ukoliko na ovakvim temama nema mjesta "drukčijima" - onda bi bilo dobro da admin otvori zasebnu (zatvorenu) sobu samo za istomišljenike.

----------


## mama courage

sorciere   :Heart:  
sad će se ovo protumačiti kao orkestralni napad na vjernice   :Laughing:

----------


## AdioMare

> Tek otkad smo redovno svake nedjelje na svetoj misi osjećamo da živimo svoju vjeru i ubiremo plodove takva života.


Moram reći da je i mene ovaj kontinuitet u odlaženju na sv. misu nedjeljom učinio mirnijom, ispunjenijom, sretnijom.
Jučer sam doživjela jedno prekrasno iskustvo za vrijeme trajanja sv. mise, dobila sam malu potvrdu da se na moje kucanje doista stijene miču.  :Heart:  
Inače uvijek odlazim s mojom malom, no jučer sam je ostavila doma s tatom koji se vratio s puta, a ja sam otišla na večernju misu. Iako mi je godila pomisao otići sama i prepustiti se, bilo mi je malo žao što sam bila tako sebična i nisam ju povela. I njeno je mjesto biti tamo.

----------


## AdioMare

Da..., danas je Emerik/Emericijana, Mirko (nesuđene obje inačice imena za moju sestru - po tati) i imendan mog pokojnog oca. 
Baš mi je žao što sam bila spriječena otići na sv.misu i danas, i tim činom obilježiti jednu od uspomena na tatu. 
Uskoro će i mali Leoni/ne slaviti svoje imendane  :Heart:  , srijeda-četvrtak, čini mi se.

----------


## ronin

> Da..., danas je Emerik/Emericijana, Mirko (nesuđene obje inačice imena za moju sestru - po tati) i imendan mog pokojnog oca. 
> Baš mi je žao što sam bila spriječena otići na sv.misu i danas, i tim činom obilježiti jednu od uspomena na tatu. 
> Uskoro će i mali Leoni/ne slaviti svoje imendane  , srijeda-četvrtak, čini mi se.


AdioMare čitaš mi misli.
Bila sam jutros na misi za mog ujaka Mirka koji je sa 30 godina poginuo u ratu.Uvijek odem na taj dan.  :Heart:

----------


## dijanam

svima vam rado preporucujem knjizicu koju trenutno iscitavam, zove se Zivjeti kao ljubljeni, autor je Henry J.M. Nouven.
Na lijep i topao nacin progovara modernom covjeku, rekla bih kao voljenom djetetu. Tako da se lako da primijeniti i na odgoj nase djece i ove neke dvojbe koje te muce Hana Sara.

Blagoslov vam svima   :Heart:

----------


## flower

> ukoliko na ovakvim temama nema mjesta "drukčijima" - onda bi bilo dobro da admin otvori zasebnu (zatvorenu) sobu samo za istomišljenike.


nema potrebe, ovo je topik za njih, molim lijepo da ukoliko imas potrebu posebno komentirati neka stajalista vezana uz ovu temu da otvoris takav topik, a da se ovjdje nastavi razgovor ljudi koji su odlucili dijete podizati u vjeri.
to se zove tolerancija razlicitosti.

----------


## buba klara

Prvo moram reći da bih doista bila žalosna da se onako lijepo iskustvo sa prvotnog topica neslavno završi i baš sam sretna da možemo ovdje nastaviti dijeliti iskustva odgoja u vjeri.
Moram s vama podijeliti jedno preprelijepo Božje djelo koje mi se dogodilo s vlastitim djetetom: 
već neko vrijeme MM i ja predvecer molimo krunicu za jednu posebnu nakanu (izlječenje od ovisnosti jedne mlade osobe) i traje to neko vrijeme a nasem M. (2,5 g.) smo objasnili što radimo pa ako želi neka bude s nama za stolom a ako ne, neka se igra tiho u blizini. 
I prvih par dana on je bio blizu nas ali nije se interesirao baš puno. No, prije dva dana to dijete (ne moram pisat kakvi su dečki te dobi, inače dosta živo) popne se na stolicu do nas, uzme jednu svoju krunicu, prebire prstićima po njoj i sjedi čitavo vrijeme s nama i ponavlja (ne sve ali neke) riječi koje mi molimo. Toliko sam sretna da vam to ne mogu opisat. Bez ikakve prisile, sam je došao k nama i sada su mi to najljepši trenuci u danu, najljepše zajedništvo koje jedino Gospodin može ostvarit.

----------


## dijanam

buba klara   :Smile:  

S prenosenjem vjere je kao i sa svime drugime u odgoju. Ono najbolje im prenosimo primjerom, ne poducavanjem. Niti jedan vjeronauk nece djetetu moci prenijeti ono sto mu mozemo prenijeti u nasljedje svojim zivotom.

----------


## AdioMare

dijanam, lijepo i ravno u (moje) srce, kao i uvijek.  :Heart:

----------


## buba klara

Istina dijanam, samo što se ja često zaboravim i kokodačem u prazno bez velikog efekta   :Embarassed:  
Zato mi je ovo bilo pravo osvježenje  :D

----------


## sorciere

> ukoliko na ovakvim temama nema mjesta "drukčijima" - onda bi bilo dobro da admin otvori zasebnu (zatvorenu) sobu samo za istomišljenike.
> 			
> 		
> 
> nema potrebe, *ovo je topik za njih*, molim lijepo da ukoliko imas potrebu posebno komentirati neka stajalista vezana uz ovu temu da otvoris takav topik, a da se ovjdje nastavi razgovor ljudi koji su odlucili dijete podizati u vjeri.
> *to se zove tolerancija razlicitosti*.


ja ću uvijek vrlo rado prihvatiti pravila koja važe za SVE, a ne samo za mene (ili manju grupu ljudi). a ovo nije takvo. i kao takvo - ne nalazi se u pravilima foruma. 

ja nisam nikog vrijeđala, nisam "komentirala", samo sam izrazila svoje mišljenje. i ne kanim ga iznositi na bilo kojem drugom topiku. 

i ja sam majka, i ja odgajam svoje dijete u vjeri - ali ne raportiram da li i koliko puta smo bile na misi, ili izmolile krunicu. mogu raportirati koliko puta smo drugima pomogle, i pomažemo. to je moje poimanje vjere. da,  različito je od nekih drugih...

pa zašto se onda samo od mene traži tolerancija različitosti - a od drugih ne?

----------


## Zorana

Mozda je i naslov dvosmislen. U duhu vjere moze znaciti puno toga...a kako mi se cini uglavnom se javljaju cure Rimokatolkinje.

----------


## sorciere

> Mozda je i naslov dvosmislen. U duhu vjere moze znaciti puno toga...a kako mi se cini uglavnom se javljaju cure Rimokatolkinje.


bingo!   :Klap:

----------


## Zorana

Pa i mene je malo strecnulo...mozda da moderatorica preimenuje pa da bude jasnije o kojoj vjeroispovijesti se radi.

----------


## AdioMare

> Mozda je i naslov dvosmislen. U duhu vjere moze znaciti puno toga...a kako mi se cini uglavnom se javljaju cure Rimokatolkinje.


Možda, Zorana, ali nema potrebe da se tjera mak na konac. Neki ljudi to uporno rade bez obzira gaze li po tuđim stepenicama, tepisima  ili osjećajima. Svatko je dobrodošao na ovaj topic što se osobno mene tiče, ali preispitajmo se uopće koliko tko ima dobru namjeru, a koliko je nekome do vječnog pretjerivanja bez kraja i konca. 

Zorana, nije važno o kojoj se vjeroispovjesti radi, white musk se ovdje rado s nama druži. Možda jer dolazi s posve drugačijim namjerama? Jednostavno, da se druži?

----------


## a zakaj

> Mozda je i naslov dvosmislen. U duhu vjere moze znaciti puno toga...a kako mi se cini uglavnom se javljaju cure Rimokatolkinje.


javljala se i white_musk, ako se sjecate.
(u to vrijeme je topic jos imao miroljubiv ton   :Smile:  )

----------


## a zakaj

i adio mare se sjetila.
inace ja nemam potrebu ovdje pisati, ali povremeno skicnem.

----------


## Zorana

Znam da se i WM javljala na topic. I ne tjeram mak na konac.  :Razz:   Ali se radi o tome da nitko nema ekskluzivno pravo na vjeru. A naslov je tako postavljen. Tema tako i tako jeste osjetljiva pa nije cudno da se mnogi nadju prozvani. Da pise npr. odgoj u duhu Rimokatolicanstva ili sl. onda bi mnogima bilo lakse temu jednostavno zaobici. 
Ovako dodjem procitati nesto mudro i pametno, a naidjem na diskriminirajuce postove o npr. homoseksualcima. A moja vjera je jednako vrijedna kao i bilo cija druga, bez obzira sto se u misljenju s nekima razilazim. Ako krenem raspravljati o tome ispada da nisam tolerantna....i eto vraga.  :Razz:  
Znaci, fino nek se precizira o cemu se tocno radi i ja cu mirne savjesti zaobici topic.

----------


## AdioMare

Osim toga... 
Ja ne trebam nikakav dodatni prostor da bih iskazala ono u što vjerujem i ono što osjećam, ono čemu težim i čemu se svim srcem radujem.... pa tako ni ovaj topic.
Čak nerado i pišem o tome ovako javno upravo zato što neke osobne stvari ne zaslužuju biti okačene ispred onih koji ih ne zaslužuju vidjeti. 

I još nešto, zahvaljujem Bogu na ljudima poput moje drage a zakaj, zagrižene ateistice.   :Love:   Nekih vjernika koji ovdje dolaze širiti nemir i krojiti pravicu se upravo grozim.

----------


## buba klara

Misa i molitva su sastavni dio kršćanskog života i kao takvi se prenose i djeci, oni nisu bezveze tu niti nešto što se mehanički i tradicije radi obavlja. Kroz njih mnogi dobijaju snagu i energiju za čitav idući tjedan jer se tamo dobije Riječ i tijelo Kristovo, po kojoj se nastoji živjeti. Rezultat toga, odnosno plod je nedvojbeno ljubav i davanje drugome, ali o tome se ne lamentira, to se živi. Pomaže se u tišini, bez potrebe da to netko drugi sazna. Dakle, izvor za ljubav prema bližnjemu za mene je upravo u tome i to su važni elementi za prenošenje djeci. A o molitvi ne moram posebno pričati - koliki životi, koliko brakovi su spašeni putem nje, ona je doista moćna, samo treba imati vjere. 
I nije istina da su se samo rimokatolkinje javljale na ovaj topic. Koliko se sjećam, javljali su se i roditelji drugih vjeroispovjesti koji su vjernici i bilo je uistinu divno čitati njihova iskustva o odgoju djece u vjeri.
I nadam se da neću nikad svojim postovima nekoga povrijedit, ja nisam svetica, daleko od toga, griješim jer sam čovjek. Samo što mi se nekad teško ponizit i reći da sam pogriješila, pa zato ovo unaprijed pišem   :Smile:  .

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Ovako dodjem procitati nesto mudro i pametno, a naidjem na diskriminirajuce postove o npr. homoseksualcima.


oprosti, ali ja se u svojim stavovima pozivam na Bibliju. ako je to po tebi diskriminacija, ponovno kazem: da li Biblija diskriminira? ili jednostavno postavlja vrijednosti koje postavlja, a tvoj je odabir da li ces po njima zivjeti. a misljenje smijem imati isto kao i ti, pogotovo na ovom topicu. potpuno potpisujem duplu duplicu kad kaze...




> netko je tamo pitao mora li kršćanstvo biti konzervativno. naravno da mora! (ako uopće tako postavimo stvari i tako to nazovemo). u svakom slučaju, ne može biti liberalno. kršćanin ili jesi, ili nisi. nema koketiranja s grijehom. to ne znači da mi koji vjerujemo manje griješimo, ni govora. po meni, trebali bismo biti osvješteniji u svojim propustima. tko ima uši, neka čuje.


...   :Heart:  ... upravo ovaj dio "koketiranje sa grijehom" TAKO dobro opisuje mane danasnjeg drustva. a bas tu gdje bi autoritet Biblije trebao biti najjaci, ljudi izmisljaju nacine da ga zaobidju.

----------


## MGrubi

liberalizam znači "živi i pusti druge da žive", po mom shvaćanju
ne vidim gdje se kosi s krščanstvom?
liberalizam ne sudi i prihvaća ljude kakvi jesu (da se nadovežem na onaj dio da se sudi grijehu ali ne i griješniku)

----------


## AdioMare

Dakle Zorana, sorciere, MGrubi, pridružite nam se!  :Smile:  

Lijepo bi bilo da svaka od vas napiše skicu iz svog života ili svoje razmišljanje o nekoj temi u duhu _svoje_ vjere, zašto ne? Što će meni puste definicije liberalizma? MGrubi, ma daj!
Bit će mi drago da me vaše riječi ili bilo koga drugoga bace u razmišljanje, a ne u nepregledno i ništkorisno repliciranje.

Puno nas je ovdje ... puno je različitih glava, principa, stavova i shvaćanja i vjerovanja, a samo je jedan Bog.

I ne treba tu hrpa tolerancije! Samo mrva duše.

----------


## Zorana

Pa nije Biblija uporiste svacije vjere. Samim tim mnogima nije autoritet. I sta sad, ako hocu raspravljati o odgoju u duhu vjere, ali ne u duhu Rimokatolicanstva, koji naslov da si ja izmislim? Jer duh moje vjere ocito puno koketira s kojekakvim grijehovima pa bi bilo materijala za raspravu. :/ 
Mene stvarno nije briga tko u sta vjeruje ili ne vjeruje, ali ostajem pri tome da bi bilo dobro naslov malo precizirati. Cisto zato da se izbjegnu nesporazumi.

----------


## AdioMare

> I sta sad, ako hocu raspravljati ...


Mislim da u ovome leži problem. Zašto želiš raspravljati? Svako je sa sobom odavno raspravio što je i tko je, gdje će i kako će.
Pomiri nas.
Reci svoje iskustvo. 
Poštuj ono moje ili Hane Sare.
Poštivat ću i ja tvoje.

----------


## Zorana

AdioMare  :Smile:   M. courage je napisala par jako lijepih rijeci....sorciere ju je podrzala. I tu ispade rasprava jer topic je zamisljen kao razmjena iskustava onih koji su vjernici. Molim lijepo, odmah se neke etiketiralo kao nevjernike jer se ne uklapaju u rimokatolicku predodzbu nekih stvari.

----------


## Zorana

Procitaj malo zadnju stranicu dvije onog zakljucanog prvog dijela. Tamo ja nisam raspravljala. Ali su se neki savjeti u startu diskriminirali.

----------


## Hana_Sara

> AdioMare   M. courage je napisala par jako lijepih rijeci....sorciere ju je podrzala. I tu ispade rasprava jer topic je zamisljen kao razmjena iskustava onih koji su vjernici. Molim lijepo, odmah se neke etiketiralo kao nevjernike jer se ne uklapaju u rimokatolicku predodzbu nekih stvari.


ali ti si ta koju smeta *moj* stav o homoseksualnosti, a ne mene tvoj!

----------


## ms. ivy

word from above   :Grin:  

"odgoj u duhu vjere" znači upravo to. topic je otvoren za razmjenu mišljenja i iskustava roditelja svih vjeroispovijesti, a jedino što se traži je tolerancija i poštivanje različitosti.

----------

> ukoliko na ovakvim temama nema mjesta "drukčijima" - onda bi bilo dobro da admin otvori zasebnu (zatvorenu) sobu samo za istomišljenike.


pa ne treba zatvorena soba, samo bi bilo dobro da se možda promijeni naslov u nešto tipa katolici kako odgajati djecu u vjeri,
ili praktični vjernici (katolici) kako... jer su kako si i sama napisala drukčija mišljenja o tome.

 a kako sam skužila ovim se topicom praktični vjernici katoličke Crkve žele pomagati svojim iskustvima.
 :?

----------


## Zorana

Ma ne kontas, zeno. Boli mene briga za tvoj stav o homoseksualcima. Ali, ti si u startu ocrnila sve savjete vjernika koji se ne uklapaju u tvoj svjetonazor. A ti vjernici nisu nista manje vjernici od tebe kojoj je Biblija uporisna tocka. Naslov koji stoji je "odgoj u duhu vjere". Pa sam ja napisala da je naslov nefer prema svima onima koji se osjecaju vjernicima, a ne mogu ili se ne prepoznaju u ovakvom profilu vjernika. 
I samim tim smatram da bi naslov trebalo precizirati. To je sva mudrost. Niti mi je do rasprave o gayevima niti o necijoj vjeri.

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Ma ne kontas, zeno. Boli mene briga za tvoj stav o homoseksualcima. Ali, ti si u startu ocrnila sve savjete vjernika koji se ne uklapaju u tvoj svjetonazor. A ti vjernici nisu nista manje vjernici od tebe kojoj je Biblija uporisna tocka. Naslov koji stoji je "odgoj u duhu vjere". Pa sam ja napisala da je naslov nefer prema svima onima koji se osjecaju vjernicima, a ne mogu ili se ne prepoznaju u ovakvom profilu vjernika. 
> I samim tim smatram da bi naslov trebalo precizirati. To je sva mudrost. Niti mi je do rasprave o gayevima niti o necijoj vjeri.


ma kog sam ja ocrnila. savjet sam konkretno trazila od praticirajucih katolika- tu sam mozda trebala biti jasnija. ali dok se nisam javila sa svojim pitanjem, 905% ovog topica i jesu sacinjavali prakticni katolici. tek su se poslije javile razne sorciere i MC... takav tip savjeta iskreno nisam ocekivala. ne zamjeram nikome, ali da mi je pomoglo - nije.

----------


## mama courage

> mora li kršćanstvo biti konzervativno. naravno da mora! (ako uopće tako postavimo stvari i tako to nazovemo). u svakom slučaju, ne može biti liberalno. kršćanin ili jesi, ili nisi.


uopće nema potrebe ulaziti u raspravu jel kršćanstvo mora biti konzervativno ili ne, po meni ovo je samo pitanje *dosljednosti*. ako vjeruješ u nešto - onda živi dosljedno po pravilima tog svog vjerovanja, vlastitog stava ili čega već. i ja nastojim biti dosljedna u mom stavu.

ja sam stvarno nastojala hani_sari dati savjet. moja jedina "mana" je da sam ateistkinja, pa se valjda mislilo da je želim "preobratiti". al nije mi padalo na pamet na ovakvom topicu raspravljati o njenim stavovima vezanim za temu homoseksualizma (koliko god se kose s mojim stavovima, a o tome smo već naširoko raspravljali na drugim topicima), nego fakat pomoći ženi u svojoj nedoumici. i još i dan danas mislim da joj nisam dala loš savjet, kako ga god ona shvatila.




> naslov nefer prema svima onima koji se osjecaju vjernicima, a ne mogu ili se ne prepoznaju u ovakvom profilu vjernika.


točno, lako je za mene i druge ateiste, al teško drugim vjernicama koje se ne mogu pronaći u vašim postovima.

vidim da ovdje nije moguće raspravljati na jedan opušteniji način, i obećajem da se neću više javljati. ako osjetim potrebu razgovarati o vjeri (kao recimo pritisak koji osjećam od okoline/obitelji zbog mog ateizma) otvorit ću (kad tad) novi topic na kojem mi heretici i liberali možemo čakulati   :Grin:

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Zorana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ma ne kontas, zeno. Boli mene briga za tvoj stav o homoseksualcima. Ali, ti si u startu ocrnila sve savjete vjernika koji se ne uklapaju u tvoj svjetonazor. A ti vjernici nisu nista manje vjernici od tebe kojoj je Biblija uporisna tocka. Naslov koji stoji je "odgoj u duhu vjere". Pa sam ja napisala da je naslov nefer prema svima onima koji se osjecaju vjernicima, a ne mogu ili se ne prepoznaju u ovakvom profilu vjernika. 
> I samim tim smatram da bi naslov trebalo precizirati. To je sva mudrost. Niti mi je do rasprave o gayevima niti o necijoj vjeri.
> 
> 
> ma kog sam ja ocrnila. savjet sam konkretno trazila od praticirajucih katolika- tu sam mozda trebala biti jasnija. ali dok se nisam javila sa svojim pitanjem, 905% ovog topica i jesu sacinjavali prakticni katolici. tek su se poslije javile razne sorciere i MC... takav tip savjeta iskreno nisam ocekivala. ne zamjeram nikome, ali da mi je pomoglo - nije.


95%   :Embarassed:

----------

> [otvorit ću (kad tad) novi topic na kojem mi heretici i liberali možemo čakulati


ja pozdravljam ovu tvoju ideju, jer smo mogle vidjeti kako ovdje tako i na drugim forumima,  :Grin:  i različitim temama, da rasprave o vjeri ispadaju samo prepucavanje, i opet u nedogled prepucavanje, 

imala sam iskustvo na drugom forumu da čim bih spomenula mnoge stvari koje uči KC između ostalog i o homoseksualcima o kojima je ovdje bilo riječi, da sam bila okarakterizirana kao zaostala   :/ 


tako da u potpunosti podržavam tvoju ideju i molim moderatoricu ili koga već da promijeni naslov teme u neki prikladniji kako bi (praktične) vjernice katoličke vjeroispovjesti mogle pomagati jedna drugoj svojim iskustvima
 :Kiss:

----------


## Zdenka2

> word from above   
> 
> "odgoj u duhu vjere" znači upravo to. topic je otvoren za razmjenu mišljenja i iskustava roditelja svih vjeroispovijesti, a jedino što se traži je tolerancija i poštivanje različitosti.


XXX

Nemojte zaboraviti da mi na našem topiku imamo i White musk. Mislim da se ona kao muslimanka osjeća dijelom ovog topika jednako kao i pretežna većina nas koji smo kršćani. Ne mogu razumjeti čime naslov ovog topika bode u oči. Mi vjernici imamo neke specifične teme u odgoju naše djece koje želimo raspraviti na ovom topiku i to je sve. Da sad ne nabrajam, na forumu ima puno specifičnih topika o odgoju školovanju djece u kojima ja sebe ne nalazim, pa ih i zaobilazim i puštam ljude koji tamo diskutiraju na miru. Istu toleranciju bih htjela i za sebe. I to je to, ni manje ni više.

----------


## MGrubi

> Lijepo bi bilo da svaka od vas napiše skicu iz svog života ili svoje razmišljanje o nekoj temi u duhu _svoje_ vjere, zašto ne? Što će meni puste definicije liberalizma? MGrubi, ma daj!


krštena sam svojom voljom s 16g, (tad su išli oni "paketi" 3u1), ali iz krivih razloga
ne znam kad je to točno bilo, koje godine, gledala sam dokumentarac o pokojnome papi Ivanu II, scena kad oprašta svom atentatoru ... tad sam prihvatila kršćanstvo  
nisam jedina koja je počela vjerovati zahvaljujući papi Ivanu II, bili smo ja , brat i njegova dva frenda jedan vikend vani, na nasipu na Savi , pili bambus i pričali, prišao nam neki francuz i zapričali se ... on je bio skoro ateist, otišao radi ekipe na okupljanja mladih koje je vodio papa Ivan II, kaže da od tog dana vjeruje, kad je vidio tog čovjeka

sa mnom na faxu su bili dvoje krščana, par, mislim da bi se čitava godina kladila na to da nisu konzumirali predbračni sex
bili su kao rjetka "vrsta" , njihov međusoban odnos je bio pun nevine nježnosti, i uglavnom su nam išli na živce (tad još nisam vjerovala)

i kad malo bolje razmislim,  teško je biti krščanin, previše je predrasuda
ja sam "skriveni" : ne idem na misu (ne želim etikete niti konfrotacije s formalistima) ,  ali kopam po netu na tom području, idem u crkvu kad je prazna, tad se i pomolim

Bibliju uzimam s rezervom, nju su pisali ljudi koji su podložni greškama
ono šta je Isus rekao, to me vodi

----------


## AdioMare

Ne vidim problem u naslovu topica. 
Vjera naslovom nije definirana i svi su dobrodošli. 
Veći problem od toga je samo pitanje _tko će pisati_?

Inače, tipičan primjer za demonstraciju sile. 
Olovka izbijena iz ruke da bi bila uzeta i uništena, ne da bi se njome pisalo.   :Smile:

----------


## ms. ivy

zdenka   :Kiss:  

dakle, ovo nije topic za raspravu o finesama rimokatoličke vjere. ovo je topic *o podizanju djece u (bilo kojoj) vjeri*. to što većina sudionika pripada rimokatoličkoj vjeri ne isključuje ostale.

----------


## AdioMare

> Nemojte zaboraviti da mi na našem topiku imamo i White musk. Mislim *da se ona kao muslimanka osjeća dijelom ovog topika jednako kao i pretežna većina nas koji smo kršćani*.


Možda zato što je *vjernica* i razumije da je sveta vjera neprocjenjiva vrijednost svakog pojedinca koji do nje drži.

----------


## mahima

Baš bi bilo lijepo da se jave i pravoslavci, i protestanti, i budisti i hinduisti, i muslimana još. Ali zašto imam osjećaj da neće?

----------


## flower

ovo je topik o odgoju u vjeri, neovisno o kojoj se vjeri radi...a ne o razlikama u vjerama/vjerovanjima i sl.
molim da se ta razlika uzme na znanje.

ne znam zasto je tako tesko postivati da ljudi u odgoju imaju razlicite vrijednosti koje zele prenjeti djeci...i da ih to ne cini niti losijim/boljim roditeljima.
da li se svatko od nas pojedinacno slaze ili ne slaze s vrijednostima neke druge obitelji, e to je odlicna tema za diskusiju, samooooo....na drugom topiku.

----------


## Zorana

Mahima, odlicno pitanje. Mislim da naslucujes i odgovor.

----------


## Zdenka2

> Baš bi bilo lijepo da se jave i pravoslavci, i protestanti, i budisti i hinduisti, i muslimana još. Ali zašto imam osjećaj da neće?


Pod kršćanima se podrazumijevaju pravoslavni i protestantski vjernici kojih također ima na ovom forumu i topiku. Pripadnici ostalih vjera također su dobrodošli. Usprkos tvom osjećaju u kojem ja osjećam neki žalac, ispravi me ako griješim.

----------


## mahima

Ajde da prevladamo sve sve žalce (ako ih je bilo) i nastavimo topic...
Još sam formalno kršćanka (nisam se raskrstila), ali već dugo ne prihvaćam sve dogme (pa čak ni one temeljne da je Isus Krist JEDINI sin Božji) pa je možda i glupo reći da sam još uvijek kršćanka (možda bih uvrijedila svojim stavovima prave kršćane - a ne želim ni izazivati na ovom ili bilo kojem drugom topicu).
Dakle, moj muž prakticira neke hinduističke rituale (i vjerovanja), ja budističke (sve više).
A dijete otvaramo prema svemu što ocjenjujemo duhovno punim; Lucijan zna prepoznati (na slikama) i Isusa i Saibabu i Budu itd.
Učimo ga nenasilju (vegetarijanci smo), zna i kršćanske molitve i najvažnije mantre na sanskrtu.
Primate me?

----------


## AdioMare

mahima,  :Heart:  
No, mene ćete oprostiti na neko vrijeme.
Ne zamjerite naprosto iz razloga što ne mogu širiti dobre vibracije nakon što sam dobila batinom po leđima. 
Još jedan dokaz da samo čovjek.   :Smile:  
Po tome ni malo drugačija od vas ostalih, zar ne?

----------


## Zorana

Flower, na prijasnjoj stranici si napisala da je ovo topic samo za istomisljenike.

----------


## a zakaj

adio mare, slabo stizem pisati ovih dana, ali tebi moram poslati jedan   :Love:

----------


## sofke

ne kužim zašto se ovdje miješaju (a ja se umiješala  :Grin:  ) ljudi koji se smatraju ateistima i sad ih ovo na neki način vrijeđa..ja sam ateist, ne idemo u crkvu, nemamo sakramente, znam o svemu tome malo ili ništa pa mi je bezveze raspravljati o nečemu što ne znam, ne poznam dovoljno i najvažnije od svega, ne osjećam

ako stavimo na stranu ove ateiste bukače onda je ostatak pravovjernih preosjetljiv..zašto se javljaju samo rimokatolici, gdje su muslimani, smiju li se javiti ortodoksni..pa ne bi li ova rasprava trebala biti u nekom duhu dobrote, prihvaćanja, trpeljivosti i kako djeci odgojem usaditi neke univerzalne vrijednosti? I još k tome da se javljaju svi pa da se vidi kako je to kod 'drugih'

a ono, opet isto, homoseksualci-da ili ne..

----------


## Zorana

Nije istina da buku prave samo ateisti. Ako se ne varam, jedino se M. courage tako deklarirala.

----------


## mahima

Pa zar je tako teško postaviti kriterije: ili je topic za sve koji vjeruju u viziju Boga-Bića-Zakona-Prirode (ili daj budite još kreativniji) ili je za ekskluzivnu skupinu praktičnih (možda pomalo konzervativnih) katolika...
U čemu je mudrost? Zašto se ljudi vrijeđaju?
Mislim da je posao administratora to definirati pa da ljudi pišu doista o svojim iskustvima Boga i kako to prenose na djecu, s kakvim se problemima susreću...

----------


## ms. ivy

mahima, kriteriji su postavljeni još u prvom nastavku topica. jesi li ga pročitala?




> a sad bih ipak apelirala da mi ateisti, agnostici i sl. dopustimo da ovaj topic stvarno ostane oaza vjernika i njihovih razmisljanja o vjeri i odgoju
> 
> sve druge teme mogu na posebne topike.

----------


## mahima

Ja moram priznati da se sve manje vrijeđam tj. dam uvrijediti, a znajte da me mnogi smatraju čudakinjom (iako se ne odijevam "istočnjački" niti ikome solim pamet o ičemu).
Ali čujte ovo: Moj muž nosi već godinama srebrnu narukvicu na kojoj piše Om namah Shivai i to je mnogim njegovim kolegama na prošlom poslu išlo na živce, čak mu je jednom neka tajnica rekla posprdno u prolazu: Hare Krishna!
Nekad mi ljudi kažu da će Luc imati problema jer će biti preliberalan - ali ne vidim zašto - pa njega učimo da je svaki put (Bogu ili samoostvarenju) legitiman, ako ne gazi druge ljude...
Ali onaj tko uči prevladati ego, i ne može gaziti druge.

----------


## mahima

Ajmo ovako - ja sam budistica - dakle smijem li biti ovdje, draga aministratorice, ili ne smijem?

----------


## ms. ivy

molim te da mi pokažeš gdje piše da ne smiješ  :? 




> "odgoj u duhu vjere" znači upravo to. topic je otvoren za razmjenu mišljenja i iskustava roditelja svih vjeroispovijesti, a jedino što se traži je tolerancija i poštivanje različitosti.





> dakle, ovo nije topic za raspravu o finesama rimokatoličke vjere. ovo je topic *o podizanju djece u (bilo kojoj) vjeri*. to što većina sudionika pripada rimokatoličkoj vjeri ne isključuje ostale.

----------


## mahima

Baš mi je drago da nema više nedoumica   :Smile:

----------


## mama courage

> ljudi koji se smatraju ateistima i sad ih ovo na neki način vrijeđa


 :? otkud ti to ? ama bas nista me na ovom topicu (pa i samo njegovo postojanje, il zelja da na njemu pisu samo vjernice) nije uvrijedilo. 





> ako stavimo na stranu ove ateiste bukače


osim što me uvrijedilo sad ovo. 

i naravno činjenica koja se da isčitati što topic više napreduje - da se ne gleda sadržaj nečijih riječi nego tko ih je izgovorio. 

mojim povremenim sudjelovanjem na ovom topicu nikoga nisam uvjeravala u svoje stavove, niti sam dovodila u pitanje tudje, niti sam se sprdala niti omalovazavala, samo sam naivno mislila da više "glava" može bolje pronaći rješenje konkretnom problemu, jer sam stvarno htjela pomoći. kao uostalom sto sam i ja našla rješenje mojih nedoumica na ovom istom topicu (kad su me vjernice posavjetovale da uvedemo zajednicke obiteljske ruckove   :Heart:  )

----------


## Zdenka2

Ljudi, molim vas da se vratite na temu topika: odgoj djeteta u kontekstu (bilo koje) vjere.

----------


## ljiljan@

> Ajmo ovako - ja sam budistica - dakle smijem li biti ovdje, draga aministratorice, ili ne smijem?


Umjesto ovog pitanja koje je meni malo čudno, možeš li potaknuti raspravu u pravom smjeru?  Mene bi uistinu zanimalo u kom trenutku života si postala budistica, na koji si način osjetila taj unutarnji poziv, na koji način živiš svoju vjeru (meni ne "sjeda" izraz "prakticirati" vjeru), koliko i kako uspijevaš svojoj djeci to prenijeti, koliko je vjera preobrazila vašu obitelj.
Ja sam iz katoličke obitelji, ali u maldosti sam se jako udaljila od vjere. Vjera su za mene bili samo sakramenti koje sam primala a da ih nisam razumjela. Onda je Isus Krist prije deset godina učinio jedan radikalan zaokret u mom životu, konkretno u mom braku. I MM i ja osjetili smo da je Gospodin živ. Nakon početnog ushita počelo se sve hladiti i vraćati na staro. Ali Gospodin opet nije dozvolio da propadnemo. Nas su naša djeca preodgojila - bolje rečeno putem njih nas je Gospodin ponovno priveo sebi. Uz njih smo počeli nedjeljom na svetu misu i riječima ne mogu opisati svoj unutarnji preobražaj. Sjećam se u to vrijeme na onim reklamnim panoima uz cestu stajala je reklama za "Besplatni mali oglasnik". Na slici dijete doji majku...sa toliko je blaženog spokoja odisala ta slika...a ispod slike piše: "najbolje stvari u životu su besplatne". Uvijek kad bismo se vraćali sa svete mise u potpunosti sam se mogla uživjeti u poruku koju ta reklama šalje jer sam se tako i ja osjećala. Poput djeteta koje ne zna što ga to privlači majčinim grudima i nije mu potrebno razmišljati o tome - tako i ja, dijete Božje, ne znam što me to točno privlači na Euharistiju, ali niti ne moram razmišljati, jednostavno se prepustim tom doživljaju i znam da ću imati sve što mi je potrebno, poput one bebe.
I još nešto želim reći. Što više ljubim Isusa, to više imam želju upoznavati i druge vjere...to ti je kao kad dobiješ dijete...tek tada možeš razumjeti ljubav kojom tvoj bližnji ljubi svoju djecu...

----------


## zrinka

meni je ipak ova topic jedan od drazih   :Heart:  
i puno govori o nama samima, zvali se mi vjernicima ili ne, vjerovali mi ili ne...
i od zena ovdje mnogo toga ucim, _pogode_ me ponekad svojim mislima, prepoznam se u slicnim dvojbama, i blagoslovljena sam slicnim iskustvima, pa _cutim_ i ono sto se i ne napise...

nadam se da ce topic ostati u pristojnim i dobronamjernim okvirima ...

----------


## white_musk

ignorisat ću dio u kojem je narušena harmonija našeg lijepog topica i nastavit na onom dijelu,gdje je još bio miroljubiv :Smile: 

Drage moje,

prošao je još jedan Ramazn i moje srce se "opralo".
To pranje je trajalo 29 dana i   OSJETILA SAM GA!!

Nikad prije nisam odricanje u ime Boga doživjela tako jako, kao ovog Ramazana.
mislim, da je razlog bio jedan mali čovjek kojeg sam imala čast upoznati sa čarima Ramazana,moj Isa  :Heart:  

Muslimanima je preporučen post i mjesec prije Ramazana koji se zove Šabaan(ali ne cijeli, da ne bio bili isti),kako bi spremni ušli u Ramazan.
Tako sam vam ja počela.
Zvaršila sam unaprijed sve obaveze koje bi me čekale u ramazanu, posjetila rodbinu i prijatelje,posjetila siromašne-koje znam i odnijela im po pkaetić namirnica da naprave barem 3-4 iftara (večera nakjon završenog posta) i napravila plan za svaki dan.
Redovno sam vježbala svako jutro da bi izdržala cjelonoćne molitve i zaista sam spremna ušla u Ramazan.

Prvi dan sam imala posjetu Isaovom vrtiću gdje sam im održala čas o Ramazanau.Bili su oduševljeni  :Heart:   i tako su me pomno slušali i postavljali pitanja.
jako su se iznenadili kad sam im ispričala da se ne posti samo stomakom nego i rukicama i usnicama i nosićem i očima.
napravila sam im prezentaciu u powerpointu i baš je bila uspješna.
na kraju sam ja njima postavljala pitanja i bila sam jako iznenađena koliko su stavri zapamtili.
Za Isaa je ovo bio odličan početak i kad je došao kući, htio je da sazna još, pa smo počeli proču o tome kako je uopće došlo do posta.
Priča o poslaniku Muhammedu s.a.w.s i Arabiji ,tog vremena, oduševila ga je.
Gledanje televizije smo skroz smanjili i ograničili je samo na Ramazanski program.
Nije nam, ne dostajala!!!
Dosta smo učili Qur an,išli u posjete,pripremali iftare za prijatelje,išli na iste , a imali smo i neke naše "projekte"  :Smile:  

tako smo npr.
kao simbol posta rukicama(ruke čine samo dobro)-posadili jednu kruškicu :Smile: 
kao simbol posta  usnicama-išli smo(jedna grupica) u dom umirovljenika  i izveli im par pjesmica
kao simbol posta ušima-slušali smo Allahove dž.š. riječi
kao simbol posta nosićem-savladali smo samostalni abdest I GUSUL(obredno pranje i kupanje)
kao simbol posta okicama-naučili smo harfove(Qur ansko pismo-samo ih zna čitati. ne pisati)

Dalje, imamo 3 nane i jednog dedu u komšiluku, koji su sami pa smo im često nosili iftar i malko im pomogli da raspreme kuću.(u tome je Isa posebno uživao :Smile:   )

Noćne teravije(namaz u Džamiji poslije posta), nije propuštao i MM kaže da je bio odličan  :Smile: 

Sa mnom je išao na mukabele(dnevene molitve) i jako je mirno pratio molitve.  :Heart:  

Inače,ramazan se dijeli na 3 dijela-3 trećine
1.oprost
2.milost
3.spas od vatre
svaki je jak i dubok na svoj način i nosi svoju parolu i ostavlja duboku impresiju na vjerničko srce , ali i veliku u obavezu u kristalno jasnoj predodžbi neiskrivljene slike o istom-svome djetetu...

I

svo to vrijeme, kad je čovjek posvećen Bogu u ime Boga* i pri tome za ruku drži dio sebe ,koji je dar Boga i ima tu fantastičnu privilegiju da živi taj trenutak,
tada čovjek osjti da mu krv,kolajući po tijelu,
prolazi kroz filtre ljubavi,milosti i sreće i da mu čiste srce... *

----------


## white_musk

I da, ne  mogu si pomoći  :Smile:  ,

Zdenka, AdioMare,azakaj  :Love:  

 a šat ću, to su moje cure  :Yes:

----------


## AdioMare

*whitice*, u pravo si vrijeme došla!  :Love:  
Evo, baš sam zasuzila od radosti koje je ispunilo i moje srce čitajući tvoje predivno iskustvo Ramazana! Piši nam još, ovo je zaista melem za moje srce koje također željno prima milost i puninu ljubavi koja dolazi od Gospodina.

----------


## pujica

*w_m* predivan primjer, totalno me ganulo sve ovo sto sam procitala

 :Love:   tebi i veelika   :Kiss:   Isi

----------


## mahima

*White musk* - baš je lijepa tvoja posvećenost, ne samo snažna vjera, nego i kreativan pristup djetetu (različite akcije kojima si opredmetila neopredmetivo  :Smile: 

Što mi radimo s Lucom:

Ujutro kada se ustane, on sam kaže: mama idem _meditiljati_ kod tate, jer muž se ustaje jako rano i radi svoju duhovnu _sadhanu_ (koja uključuje čitanje svetih tekstova, meditiranje uz svijeću na sliku gurua i obred _puje_).
Luc sjedne u turski sjed i malo šuti, kao meditira, (a zanimljivo je da si je jako važan   :Saint: ).

----------


## Zdenka2

White musk, sve sam čekala ovaj izvještaj! Kako si napisala, to mora da je bio prekrasan i dubok vjerski i ljudski doživljaj. I ja sam doživjela ono što kažeš i što kaže Ljiljana i još neki, da su mi vjerski obredi dobili posebnu dubinu i draž kad sam ih počela doživljavati s djetetom. To donosi i posebnu odgovornost, jer shvatiš da moraš biti potpuna, iskrena i dosljedna da bi doista mogla prenijeti vjeru djetetu.   :Heart:

----------


## ronin

*white musk* divno  :Heart:  ,baš prava duhovna obnova

----------


## buba klara

e, ovakvi su postovi doista inspirativni, WM hvala!   :Heart:

----------


## Frida

White musk, prekrasno mi te čitati  :Heart:

----------


## litala

> White musk, prekrasno mi te čitati


potpis   :Heart:  
i   :Kiss:  malom velikom djecaku

----------


## AdioMare

Ja osjećam silnu potrebu ščućuriti se kod Gospodinovih skuta jer sam prilično istrošena zadnjih dana, mjeseci i godina, pa mi ne zamjerite što se ponekad izražavam kao propali pjesnik.
Naša duhovna obnova ili izgradnja dobila je podstreh kroz svakodnevno čitanje dječje Biblije za koju je moje 4,5 godišnje dijete više nego spremno. 
Baš kako je gore rekla dijanam najbolji primjer življenja vjere djeci dajemo vlastitim primjerom, i ja sam tako sretna kada _dobro_ znam odgovoriti na njeno pitanje i kada mi svaku večer kaže: "Dobro, još samo jednu stranu, mamice", pa onda"Evo, sad si prebacila prst na drugu stranu, pročitaj još to kad već jesi..." - a ja se samo sretno nasmijem i ne gasim svjetlo, već čitam dok ne zaspe.
Radujem se doživjeti tako duboka iskustva poput Vajtice, Ljiljane, Zdenke... nadam se da će nas Gospodin vidjeti male i blagosloviti nas.

----------


## Zoranova draga

*White_musk*, divno si docarala atmosferu u kojoj si provela Ramazan.

----------


## white_musk

hvala vam cure :Heart:  

Adiomare moja, nas dvije izgleda danas tjeramo jedna drugoj suze na oči.  :Love:  

Ono što je meni,kao majci-vjernicifascinantno i bitno je činjenica,da moj mišić,tako nježan,tako dobar i tako čist ima tako svemoćnog zaštitnika koji je UVIJEK!!! tu!  :Smile:  SubhanAllah!(ili Aleluja  :Grin:  )

mama i babo/tata, nisu uvijek tu i ne mogu biti UVIJEK tu,ali Bog je uvijek tu.

I uvijek te voli i uvijek te čuva i uvijek te bezuslovno obasipa svojom ljubavlju.

Mene je isa preksinoć rasplakao kad je rekao da imam najljepše lice kad pričamo o Allahu s.w.t.  :Heart:

----------


## white_musk

recite mi, koji je vaš(ne znam koje su sve religije zastupljene :/ ) praznika i kako se pripremate za njega?

kod nas je to Kurban bajram i ja upravo pravim maketu Mekke da objasnim Isau šta je to Hadždž, lai nisam baš uspješna pa će morati MM uzeti papir i ljepak u svoje ruke  :Embarassed:  
ja ću kasnije bojiti, za to imama više smisla od njega.

trebam spakovati paketiće, a planiram i bajramski parti za nejgove prijatelje...

osim toga, ove godine koljemo Kurban(ovan) kod kuće :D ,ALi mislim da Isa to ne treba gledat.(premali mi je za to, a i ja sam premala za to  :Grin:  )

To meso se dijeli komšijama , rodbini i prijateljima.
Ja sam mislila odnijeti pola u dobrotvornu kuhinju,a pola podijeliti,
nama ću ostavit samo mali dio.

Inače se to kod nas dijeli u malim kesicama, ali ja sam planirala samam napravit kesice i na svaku zakačit malu kart(sama  ću je napravit) sa adekvatnim ajetom iz Qur anan vezanim za Kurban i napisati da je to od nas.
meso ću stavit u jednu lijepu marinadu, tako da ne bude onaj jako ovčiji miris i lijepo ću ga upakovat u jednu plastičnu posudicu sa poklopcem i na nju stavit kartu.

Ah, bit će to puno posla, lai posla koji ispunjava ,a to je jaaako bitno  :Heart:

----------


## jadranka605

nisam vjernica, ali ova mi je tema jedan od dražih i redovito vas posjećujem. Baš mi ulijevate toplinu   :Heart:

----------


## white_musk

> recite mi, koji je vaš(ne znam koje su sve religije zastupljene :/ ) praznika


mislila sam na prvi dolazeći praznik

----------


## jadranka605

> mama i babo/tata, nisu uvijek tu i ne mogu biti UVIJEK tu,ali Bog je uvijek tu.
> 
> Mene je isa preksinoć rasplakao kad je rekao da imam najljepše lice kad pričamo o Allahu s.w.t.


Ovo si tako predivno rekla   :Love:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Pratim ovaj topic od početka, u glavnom čitam, razmišljam, nekako nisam još dobila inspiraciju da napišem nešto, jer ne mogu baš bilo šta ovdje pisati. Jako sam se iznenadila kad se pojavio problem, jer taj dio sam propustila, a kad sam okolo naokolo shvatila o čemu je riječ, nisam htjela čitati "sporne" postove. I ja sam kao WM pripadnica Islama, a to mi na početku ovog topica nije u opšte predstavljalo razlog da budem drugačija. I ja sam zaista shvatila ovaj topic kao diskusiju o odgoju djece u vjeri (bilo kojoj). Nastavljam vas sa zadovoljstvom pratiti jer je i moje opredjeljenje odgoj djece u vjeri, pa možda se i meni desi neka mudrost, ili neka prekrasna scena sa mojom Eminom.

----------


## pinocchio

white_musk,  :Heart:  
uživala sam u tvom slikovitom prikazu obilježavanja Ramazana  :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

White musk, mi smo 1. i 2. studenog imali Blagdan Svih Svetih i Dušni dan. Blagdan Svih Svetih slavi se kao uspomena na kršćanske mučenike, ali i na sve ostale znane i neznane svece, one koji su živjeli i žive, kao i one koji će tek doći. To je blagdan koji i nas poziva na svetost. Ja sam svome M. objasnila da nas taj blagdan poziva na dobrotu u svjetlu našeg budućeg vječnog života. Ta misao povezuje ovaj blagdan, sa sljedećim, Dušnim danom, kada se prisjećamo naših pokojnih, kao i toga da je ovaj naš život početak i zalog našeg vječnog života. S M. smo pohodili grobove naših baka i djedova, a onih čija počivališta nismo mogli posjetiti, sjetili smo se u molitvama. M. je to vrlo duboko doživio, jer je neke od svojih pradjedova i prabaka i upoznao, zavolio ih je i sjeća ih se. On je svjestan ovozemaljske smrti i vječnoga života. Stalno je govorio da oni sada žive na nebu i čekaju nas. Mislim da je upravo kroz vjeru stekao zdrav odnos prema smrti.

Mi sada u studenom nemamo velikih blagdana, a u nedjelju 2. 12. počinje nam razdoblje Došašća ili Adventa, iščekivanja i duhovne pripreme za naš drugi najveći blagdan, Božić, rođenje Isusovo. U vrijeme Došašća ćemo s djecom čitati dječju Bibliju i priče prikladne za to vrijeme, a i običaji će to pratiti - adventski vijenac i paljenje četiriju svijeća, adventski kalendar i sve ostale pripreme za Božić.

----------


## dupla duplica

> white_musk,  
> uživala sam u tvom slikovitom prikazu obilježavanja Ramazana


potpisujem!
tvoja gorljiva ljubav i vjera najljepše su i najvažnije nasljeđe koje ostavljaš Isi, i hvala ti na dobrom primjeru za to koliko truda posvećuješ osmišljanju raznih načina na koje ćeš mu prenijeti vjeru...  :Heart:  

ja nemam ni iz daleka toliko vremena da izrađujem makete, to mi bude žao  :Sad:  ali prihvaćam Božju volju. Dobro, nastojim prihvatiti Ju. Ne znam hoćete li me razumjeti, ali imam iskustvo da je sve drugo naoko lakše nego živjeti Božju volju u svom životu. Prvo ju treba čuti, prepoznati, a onda slijediti. No vidim, da kada živim u skladu s Njom, sve se skladno slaže u predivan, neponovljiv i životvoran mozaik i osjećam neiznjernu snagu Ljubavi...

----------


## Mony

White musk, tvoj post je toliko produhovljen, toliko lijep, toliko dirljiv, toliko iskren i s toliko dobrote u srcu.  :Heart:  

Meni je tako jasno pokazao kako je Bog - jedan svima, koje se god vjere oni deklarirali, ili osjecali, pa i (nekim) ateistima, koji nemaju religiozni pogled na svijet, ali imaju, pretpostavljam, onaj u vidu energije, u vidu "neceg". 

Prelijepo.   :Heart:  

Ja sam (ja, jer MM je nereligiozan, nije ateista, ali nije religiozan) malo zapostavila svoju vjeru, zapravo dosta, no uvijek kad joj se vratim molitvom u praznoj crkvi ili u zamracenoj sobi osjetim toliku toplinu u srcu, neobuzdivu energiju, svjetlost.

Zapostavila sam obrede, u smislu nedjeljne odlaske na misu, molitve prije svakog spavanja, nedjeljne ruckove. Polako to pokusavam prenositi nasem djetetu, al ne dovoljno, jer ne moze uciti iz primjera. 

I, da, zaista ne vidim oko cega se na ovom topicu netko moze sukobiti  :?

----------

> White musk, mi smo 1. i 2. studenog imali Blagdan Svih Svetih i Dušni dan. Blagdan Svih Svetih slavi se kao uspomena na kršćanske mučenike, ali i na sve ostale znane i neznane svece, one koji su živjeli i žive, kao i one koji će tek doći. To je blagdan koji i nas poziva na svetost. Ja sam svome M. objasnila da nas taj blagdan poziva na dobrotu u svjetlu našeg budućeg vječnog života. Ta misao povezuje ovaj blagdan, sa sljedećim, Dušnim danom, kada se prisjećamo naših pokojnih, kao i toga da je ovaj naš život početak i zalog našeg vječnog života.


zar nije da se na  svetkovinu Svih Svetih slave samo sveci proglašeni od strane Crkve, a na blagdan svih vjernih mrtvih, dušni dan, svi oni koji su pokojni, ali još nisu došli u Kraljevstvo nebesko, nego su u čistilištu?

----------


## Juroslav

nije, vrabec, zdenka je to jako lijepo i točno napisala

----------

> recite mi, koji je vaš(ne znam koje su sve religije zastupljene :/ ) praznika i kako se pripremate za njega?
> 
> kod nas je to Kurban bajram i ja upravo pravim maketu Mekke da objasnim Isau šta je to Hadždž, lai nisam baš uspješna pa će morati MM uzeti papir i ljepak u svoje ruke  
> ja ću kasnije bojiti, za to imama više smisla od njega.


ovome se posebno veselimo za Božić, prošle godine kupili smo veeelike jaslice, (veće su nego u nekim crkvama) stavili sijeno...
a ove godine nadograđujemo, tome se posebno veseli mm jer će on to raditi s djecom. napraviti još dodatno Betlehem,...
i svake godine ćemo ih nadograđivati sa nekim likom ili slično. ove godine ćemo ih najvejrojatnije staviti na terasu jer će već sad biti velike.
naravno u svemu ovome će sudjelovati i sinovi, i to ćemo raditi od početka Advetna, te svakim stavljenjem određene figure, će ići i pouka. 
što su radili pastiri, zašto se rodio u štali, od kuda dolaze magi...

----------

> nije, vrabec, zdenka je to jako lijepo i točno napisala


da, dobro je napisala za Sve Svete, ja sam nekaj krivo pročitala, ali kod Dušnog dana se molimo i spominjemo svih koji još nisu stigli u raj, a ne samo naših pokojnih.
 :Smile:

----------


## ljiljan@

> Ono što je meni,kao majci-vjernicifascinantno i bitno je činjenica,da moj mišić,tako nježan,tako dobar i tako čist ima tako svemoćnog zaštitnika koji je UVIJEK!!! tu!  SubhanAllah!(ili Aleluja  )
> 
> mama i babo/tata, nisu uvijek tu i ne mogu biti UVIJEK tu,ali Bog je uvijek tu.
> 
> I uvijek te voli i uvijek te čuva i uvijek te bezuslovno obasipa svojom ljubavlju.
> 
> Mene je isa preksinoć rasplakao kad je rekao da imam najljepše lice kad pričamo o Allahu s.w.t.


Kad razmatram ove tvoje riječi, kao i post od vrabec-te-dal o pripremama za Božić, jako mi je žao što sam svoje bliznace u prvim godinama njihova života zakinula za istinsku, živu vjeru. Općenito, jako si me dotakla svojim postovima White musk  :Heart:  .
Ali Bog mi je darovao Ivana, a s time i sreću da ovog Božića događaj Isusova rođenja promatram očima malog djeteta.

----------


## white_musk

:Heart:

----------


## sorciere

white musk, mogu ti samo   :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:  ...

----------


## dupla duplica

*ljiljana*, ne muči se krivnjom za ono što je bilo... naša je povijest savršena upravo takva kakva jest, dana je upravo nama, upravo takva - jer je usklađena s posebnimsa spasiteljskim planom koji Otac ima sa svakim od nas.
A osim toga - budući da ti dobri Otac sve oprašta - možeš mirno i ti oprostiti sama sebi svoje propuste. Tvoju su djeca stretna da te imaju!  :Kiss:

----------


## white_musk

sorci  :Love:

----------


## dijanam

> Ono što je meni,kao majci-vjernicifascinantno i bitno je činjenica,da moj mišić,tako nježan,tako dobar i tako čist ima tako svemoćnog zaštitnika koji je UVIJEK!!! tu!  SubhanAllah!(ili Aleluja  )
> 
> mama i babo/tata, nisu uvijek tu i ne mogu biti UVIJEK tu,ali Bog je uvijek tu.
> 
> I uvijek te voli i uvijek te čuva i uvijek te bezuslovno obasipa svojom ljubavlju.


Jos bi dodala: sve to ODUVIJEK i ZAUVIJEK. Koja milost!

----------


## ljiljan@

> *ljiljana*, ne muči se krivnjom za ono što je bilo... naša je povijest savršena upravo takva kakva jest, dana je upravo nama, upravo takva - jer je usklađena s posebnimsa spasiteljskim planom koji Otac ima sa svakim od nas.


Da, osjećam da je tako. Jer kao što roditelj svoje dijete ponekad pusti da padne da bi mu na taj način dao poduku što smije, a što ne smije činiti (ali pritom budno pazi da se ne udari previše), tako i naš Otac postupa s nama, Djecom Božjom.

----------


## white_musk

:Klap:

----------


## filipova mama

I mene jako veseli Advent. Onaj osjećaj spokoja kad se okupimo pokraj upaljenih svijeća nedjeljom. F. i ja se pomolimo, a MM samo uživa u atmosferi mira i blagoslova. Pa čišćenje kuće, a i čišćenje duše kroz prosinac. I onda onaj prekrasan osjećaj na misi na Božićno jutro. Filip, ja, svekrva, moja sestra i moja mama idemo zajedno u crkvu gdje sam išla kao dijete i to me podsjeti na djetinjstvo. Ma prekrasno.

----------

jel netko možda vidio, čula sam da slobodna dalmacija prodaje dvd sa biblijskim crtićima
jel netko kupio, jesu dobri?

----------


## andrij

> Bibliju uzimam s rezervom, nju su pisali ljudi koji su podložni greškama
> ono šta je Isus rekao, to me vodi


Ej..moram te pitat ...

Di piše to što je Isus govorio?

----------


## andrij

> Da, osjećam da je tako. Jer kao što roditelj svoje dijete ponekad pusti da padne da bi mu na taj način dao poduku što smije, a što ne smije činiti (ali pritom budno pazi da se ne udari previše), tako i naš Otac postupa s nama, Djecom Božjom.


Tako si to lijepo napisala ...  :Heart:

----------


## Bobčica

WM bas si to lijepo rekla,
I mi smo Ramazan slicno proveli,samo sto je moja cura jos premala za neke stvari,ali se trudimo i ja i MM pojasniti joj sve.
I nase pripreme za Kurban-bajram uskoro pocinju..
Cure ovaj topic je tako inspirativan i na njemu se da dosta toga nauciti   :Heart:

----------


## white_musk

:Kiss:

----------

> jel netko možda vidio, čula sam da slobodna dalmacija prodaje dvd sa biblijskim crtićima
> jel netko kupio, jesu dobri?


našla i kupila
izgleda da prodaju dvije verzije, obje sinkronizirane na hr
jednu radi tisak, a druga je od novi list, glas istre

----------


## dupla duplica

I, kakvi su crtići? Mi imamo od lani Tri kralja (mislim, iste novine), ali taj mi se nije svidio baš...previše naglaska na magiju, a ne na Otajstvo Kristova rođenja. Pa sam oprezna...

----------


## MGrubi

> MGrubi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Bibliju uzimam s rezervom, nju su pisali ljudi koji su podložni greškama
> ono šta je Isus rekao, to me vodi
> 
> 
> Ej..moram te pitat ...
> 
> Di piše to što je Isus govorio?


Evanđelja po ...
zar tamo ne piše: I Isus reče/uzme/naparavi.... 

mislim da razlog postojanju ovoliko religija na Zemlji i je u tome što se Istina (čista i neokrnuta) ne može napisati ljudskom rukom 
ali sve velike religije imaju zajedničke crte , u njima je istina

prijatelj mije odrastao ko katolik
u studenskim danima je "prošao" kroz razne istočnjačke religije i na kraju se vratio katolicizmu, čak je odustao i od predbračnog seksa

----------

> I, kakvi su crtići? Mi imamo od lani Tri kralja (mislim, iste novine), ali taj mi se nije svidio baš...previše naglaska na magiju, a ne na Otajstvo Kristova rođenja. Pa sam oprezna...


ovi od glasa istre, ja mislim da su dobri. gledala sam još prije davida i golijata i nije mi bilo nikakvih natruha. mm je pak gledao o posljednjoj večeri pa mi je pričao kako netko pjeva judi... ide pjesmica, tralalala gorit ćeš u paklu... ne znam sad točno riječi ali njemu je to bilo za krepat.
sutra ćemo ih valjda gledati pa javim

a istina je ima ih svakakvih, ja baš ne volim te Božićne crtiće i inače jer su uvijek sladunjavi. kaj ja mogu.

----------


## ljiljan@

> andrij prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  MGrubi prvotno napisa
> ...


Biblija se sastoji od Starog i Novog zavjeta. Evanđelja su sastavni dio Starog zavjeta, pa prema tome i sastavni dio Biblije.

Evanđelja su isto pisali ljudi - Matej, Marko, Luka i Ivan.

cit: "Stari zavjet je za Židove religiozna knjiga koja je svojevrsna antologija hebrejske književnosti, žarišno jezgro misli, estetike i morala" (Jure Kaštelan).

Mogla bih još puno...ali nije tema topika. Jednostavo uzmeš Bibliju  :Love:

----------


## ljiljan@

> I, kakvi su crtići? Mi imamo od lani Tri kralja (mislim, iste novine), ali taj mi se nije svidio baš...previše naglaska na magiju, a ne na Otajstvo Kristova rođenja. Pa sam oprezna...


Ma da, treba biti oprezan. Servira se svašta. Je li netko možda pregledao izdanja Glasa koncila, imali su nekada slikovnica za najmanje, možda sada imaju i DVD-a?

----------


## ljiljan@

> ljiljan@ prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Da, osjećam da je tako. Jer kao što roditelj svoje dijete ponekad pusti da padne da bi mu na taj način dao poduku što smije, a što ne smije činiti (ali pritom budno pazi da se ne udari previše), tako i naš Otac postupa s nama, Djecom Božjom.
> 
> 
> Tako si to lijepo napisala ...


Prije par godina prepoznala sam u sebi nekakav unutarnji poziv da počnem proučavati živote svetaca. Ovo je utjecaj sv. Josemarie Escriva. Glavna misao vodilja u njegovim djelima (Put, Brazda i Kovačnica) je: "Uzdaj se u Gospodina!". Jako mi pomaže u svladavanju svakodnevnih problema jer me podsjeća u svakom času da od Boga dolazi sve i da Bogu predajem sve, svoj svakodnevni rad, svaku svoju žrtvu, svaku svoju riječ. Tako sve, pa i trpljenje, dobiva neki drugačiji smisao, neku uzvišenost.

----------


## ljiljan@

[quote="ljiljan@"] Evanđelja su sastavni dio Starog zavjeta, pa prema tome i sastavni dio Biblije.(quote]


Evanđelja su sastavni dio *Novog* zavjeta, pa prema tome i sastavni dio Biblije.

Ivan sisa cijelu noć...ja u polusnu...još uvijek...primi moju ispriku  :Laughing:

----------


## dupla duplica

*ljiljana*, ovo je krasno...i ja se volim inspirirati životima svetaca, sve više me vode...i vidim njihov jak, konkretan zagovor kad iskreno vapijem, evo moram dati hvalu Gospodinu za to i zahvaliti mnogim svecima, posebice Sv. Maloj Tereziji od Djeteta Isusa, Sv. Antunu Padovanskom, Sv. Riti (za moje druge blizance), Sv. Benediktu i Sv. Skolastiki (za moje prve blizance), Sv. Judi Tadeju, Sv. Genovevi i još brojnima... a prvo i prije svega Blaženoj Djevici Mariji što drži svoju ruku nam mojom obitelji!

...a za lapsuse u tipkanju...bilo je očito da je lapsus - to s nespavanjem mi je taaako poznato...  :Love:

----------


## MarikaPika

Sa uzivanjem citam vase postove....i ucim....i zahvalna sam Gospodu  sto imam od koga.....  :Heart:

----------

dvd od tiskaje dobar, sad ćemo pogledati od glasa istre pa javim

----------

> dvd od tiskaje dobar, sad ćemo pogledati od glasa istre pa javim


argh  drugi crtić mi nije nešto
malo je new age i bajkovit
ali je možda za malo stariju djecu kojoj možeš objasniti, nije bilo ovako, nego onako

----------


## Zdenka2

Vrabec te dal, koji su to točno crtići? Oni s Adamom i Evom ili nešto drugo?

----------


## ljiljan@

> *ljiljana*, ovo je krasno...i ja se volim inspirirati životima svetaca, sve više me vode...i vidim njihov jak, konkretan zagovor kad iskreno vapijem, evo moram dati hvalu Gospodinu za to i zahvaliti mnogim svecima, posebice Sv. Maloj Tereziji od Djeteta Isusa, Sv. Antunu Padovanskom, Sv. Riti (za moje druge blizance), Sv. Benediktu i Sv. Skolastiki (za moje prve blizance), Sv. Judi Tadeju, Sv. Genovevi i još brojnima... a prvo i prije svega Blaženoj Djevici Mariji što drži svoju ruku nam mojom obitelji!


Dupla duplica tebi je uistinu snažna vjera potrebna da izvršiš svoje poslanje. Dupli duplići...predivno i fascinantno...samo brinuti o njima i podizati ih bez snažnog pouzdanja u Gospodina ne bi mogla.

I nije da se okrivljujem i mučim, ali u ono vrijeme, kad su moji duplići bili mali bilo mi je preteško. Danas vidim da s vjerom imam mnogo više ljubavi u sebi, a ljubav je najbolji stimulans za obavljanje svakodnevnih aktivnosti koje ponekad znaju biti prenaporne.
Zato se čudim kad me pitaju da li mi je u ovim godinama teško s malim djetetom. Objektivno bi valjda trebalo biti teško...ali meni je predivno.

----------


## ASTRA

I ja ovdje sve češće navraćam...

Cijelu sam mladost  bila gorljiva vjernica,
 neizmjerno sretna, a onda sam se na faksu
polako udaljavala, pa kad je svakodnevni stres 
uzeo maha - htjela sam barem nedjeljom ne 
imati nikakvu obvezu.

Postalo mi je sve teže nositi se s tisuću 
svakodnevnih manjih i većih problema.
 Ovih sam dana osjetila da više ne mogu sama,
 da nemam snage, treba mi moj Bog,
 nedjeljna misa, povjerenje u Njega, molitva...
bez toga ne mogu ništa.

Ali kao da sam morala iskusiti i kako je bez njega!
 Strašno!  :Sad:

----------

> Vrabec te dal, koji su to točno crtići? Oni s Adamom i Evom ili nešto drugo?


da, stvaranje
a ovi drugi su tri crtića na 1 dvd stvaranje, sodoma i gomora i josip
oni mi se čine boljima za odrasliju djecu
stvaranje je meni baš dobro za klince predškolske dobi

----------


## Zdenka2

Moja djeca su gledala baš taj DVD s tri crtića i sviđa im se.

----------


## white_musk

> *Moja djeca*


sva sam se rascmoljila  :Love:

----------

> Moja djeca su gledala baš taj DVD s tri crtića i sviđa im se.


ma dobar je on, samo što je stvarno za stariju djecu. a i kako  samo prvo gledala stvaranje i klinci bili zadovoljni sa tim crtiće, a i na mene je ostavio dojam, da su stvarno prepričali knjigu Postanka.
moji će sad tri godine pa nije baš prikladan za njihovu dob, ja bi pak taj crtić puštala djeci školske dobi. 
šteta što mel gibson ne radi crtiće   :Saint:

----------


## Yuna

Mi se trudimo uskladiti oboje i nadam se da hoćemo.
Ponekad se molimo zajedno iako smo kao različite vjere, ali zapravo je to ista vjera jer je Bog Otac samo jedan.

----------


## buba klara

Zdenka2, isto kao i WM, sva sam se rascmoljila! Btw, pročitala sam tvoju priču i preprekrasna je... Iz srca čestitam i neka vas Bog čuva!  :Heart:

----------


## Hana_Sara

primila sam ovaj mail nedavno i baš me dirnuo, pa proslijeđujem svim dragim vjernicama foruma   :Heart:  


_Bizarni intervju 

(Travanj 2002. - Ovaj intervju je pronađen na Mreži. Zaustavimo se malo i razmislimo!) 



Kćer Billyja Grahama, koja je intervjuirana u jutarnjem programu američke televizije, Jane Clayson je upitala (u vezi tragedije u New Yorku 11. rujna 2001): Kako je Bog mogao dopustiti da se dogodi nešto ovakvo? Anne Graham je dala pronicavi odgovor: Vjerujem da je Bog duboko rastužen ovom tragedijom, baš kao što smo i mi, ali smo mu mi sami odavno rekli da se udalji od naših škola, od naše vlade i iz naših života. A budući da je On pažljiv i poštuje naše odluke, mirno se udaljio. Kako možemo očekivati da će nam Bog dati svoj blagoslov i zaštitu ako smo mu rekli da nas ostavi na miru?  


Čini mi se da je sve počelo kada je Madeline O'Hare (koja je poginula i njeno tijelo je nedavno nađeno) rekla da ne želi nikakve molitve u našim školama, a mi smo se s tim složili. Zatim je netko rekao: Bolje je ne čitati Bibliju u školama ... Bibliju koja kaže, ne ubij, ne kradi, voli svoga bližnjega kao sebe sama, a mi smo se i s tim složili. Kasnije je doktor Beniamino Spock rekao da ne moramo tući po stražnjici našu djecu kada se zločesto ponašaju, jer bi se njihove osobnosti mogle deformirati i time bi se moglo narušiti njihovo samopoštovanje (sin doktora Spocka je izvršio samoubojstvo), a mi smo i njemu rekli U redu, jer smo smatrali da on kao stručnjak zna što je potrebno za našu djecu.  


Zatim je netko rekao da je bolje da nastavnici i ravnatelji ne kažnjavaju našu djecu kada se ne ponašaju korektno. A pedagozi u školama su odlučili da niti jedan nastavnik ne smije dirnuti učenika kada se nekorektno ponaša, jer se nikako ne želi loš publicitet. Mi smo se i ovdje složili.   


Kasnije je netko opet rekao: Dozvolimo našim kćerkama da abortiraju, ako to žele, bez da to kažemo njihovim roditeljima. I s time smo se složili. 

Zatim je neki mudrac iz pedagoškog savjeta škole rekao: Budući da su dječaci uvijek dječaci i to će oni svejedno učiniti, dajmo im onoliko prezervativa koliko traže, e da bi se mogli zabavljati koliko žele, ali bez da se kaže njihovim roditeljima da su prezervative dobili u školi. Opet smo se složili. Tada su neki od izabranih na izborima rekli: Nije bitno ono što radimo privatno, sve dok ispunjavamo obveze koje smo preuzeli. Složivši se s njima mi smo rekli: Nije važno ako netko, uključujući predsjednika, čini sve što ga je volja, sve dok sam zaposlen i dok ekonomija dobro stoji.   


Poslije toga netko je rekao: Tiskajmo revije sa slikama golih žena i to nazovimo divljenjem ljepoti ženskog tijela. Opet smo rekli da je i to u redu. Kasnije je netko drugi otišao korak dalje i tiskao fotografije gole djece i slijedećim korakom ih stavio na Internet. Mi smo rekli Dobro, jer oni imaju pravo na slobodu riječi. Zatim je industrija zabave rekla: Napravimo TV programe i filmove koji potiču bogohuljenje, nasilje i seks. Snimajmo glazbu koja potiče na krađu, droge, ubojstva, samoubojstva, sotonske sadržaje. Mi smo tada odgovorili: Ma to je samo zabava, nema tu nikakvih posljedica, i tako nitko ništa ne uzima za ozbiljno i zato idemo naprijed.   


Sada se pitamo zašto naša djeca nemaju savjesti. Zašto ne razlikuju dobro od lošega? I zašto ih ne uznemiruje ubijati različite od sebe, svoje kolege iz razreda, ili sebe same? Vjerojatno, ako dovoljno dugo i intenzivno razmišljamo, možemo naći odgovor. Mislim da se on može vidjeti u rečenici: Žanjemo ono što smo posijali. 

Dragi Bože zašto nisi spasio malu djevojčicu ubijenu u učionici? Srdačni pozdravi, zabrinuti student. I odgovor: Dragi zabrinuti studentu, u škole mi nije dopušteno ući. Srdačni pozdravi, BOG.  


Bizarno je kako ljudi bez razmišljanja stavljaju Boga u besramno i kako se čude što svijet ide u pakao. Zanimljivo je kako ljudi vjeruju onome što pišu novine i kako se protive onome što piše Biblija. Čudno je kako svi žele ići u raj, ali u isto vrijeme ne vjerovati, ne misliti i ne činiti ništa od onoga što kaže Biblija. Neshvatljivo je kako netko kaže Vjerujem u Boga, a ipak slijedi Sotonu.   


Neshvatljivo je kako smo brzi u osuđivanju, ali ne prihvaćamo biti suđeni. Nepojmljivo je kako smo odlični u slanju tisuća igara e-mailom, ali kada se radi o porukama koje govore o Bogu, ljudi uglavnom dvaput promisle prije nego odluče sudjelovati. Teško je shvatljivo kako lascivno, sirovo, vulgarno i opsceno slobodno plove Mrežom, dok su javne rasprave u školi ili na radnom mjestu o Bogu  uglavnom zaustavljene, ili čak zabranjene zakonom. Bizarno je kako se netko može zapaliti za Krista u nedjelju, dok je nevidljiv za vrijeme ostatka tjedna.  _

----------


## Dragonfly

Nisam sigurna spada li u temu, ali morala sam ovo podijeliti sa vama:
http://www.theinterviewwithgod.com
Toliko puno istine i ljepote u tako malo riječi....
Za sve nas, velike i malene...
 :Smile:

----------


## ljiljan@

Da, ova posljednja vremena su turbulentna, mnoštvo zamki pripravljenih baš za čovjeka vreba na njega. To napose obrađuje i Biblija - Knjiga otkrivenja. Pisano je i ostvaruje se. Čovjek živi u jednom podsvjesnom strahu jer nitko ne može ostati netaknut svim strašnim stvarima što se oko nas događaju. I tko nema osjećaj zaštite svog Oca, slab i preplašen lako se oklizne i traži zaštitu negdje drugdje. 
I ja sam, poput naše Astre, jedno vrijeme kad sam bila u punoj snazi i kad je sve išlo kako treba mislila da mogu bez Boga. Onda je došlo vrijeme kad sam vidjela da je s Bogom sve lakše. Astra  :Love:  
Danas je jedino što me čini sigurnom da moleći svaki dan, sudjelujući u Euharistiji, klanjanju pred Presvetim, imam moćnu zaštitu Njegove nevino prolivene krvi. Sama ne mogu ništa i priznajem pred Bogom i ljudima da se jedino pod zaštitom Gospodina osjećam sigurno. Jer što god da se dogodi, On me neće napustiti.
Jako mi je snažna molitva "Dušo Kristova", a najljepši dio te molitve "među rane svoje sakrij me i ne dopusti da se odijelim od Tebe".
I ne treba se previše bojati za svijet. Bit će onako kako mora biti. Kao što beba u utrobi majke prolazi kroz svojih devet mjeseci ne pitajući zašto je tu i kuda ide, već se jednostavno prepušta onome što mora biti, tako trebamo i mi - s povjerenjem u Stvoritelja.

----------


## ljiljan@

http://fathersloveletter.com/fllpreviewcroatian.htm

Dragonfly   :Heart:  . Probajte i ovo - pismo ljubavi pravoga Oca. Ako ne možete klikom na link upišite u adresnu traku (ili idite s copy-paste). Vrijedi!!!

----------


## mama courage

> Kasnije je doktor Beniamino Spock rekao da ne moramo tući po stražnjici našu djecu kada se zločesto ponašaju, jer bi se njihove osobnosti mogle deformirati i time bi se moglo narušiti njihovo samopoštovanje (sin doktora Spocka je izvršio samoubojstvo), a mi smo i njemu rekli U redu, jer smo smatrali da on kao stručnjak zna što je potrebno za našu djecu. 
> 
> Zatim je netko rekao da je bolje da nastavnici i ravnatelji ne kažnjavaju našu djecu kada se ne ponašaju korektno. A pedagozi u školama su odlučili da niti jedan nastavnik ne smije dirnuti učenika kada se nekorektno ponaša, jer se nikako ne želi loš publicitet. Mi smo se i ovdje složili.

----------


## flower

mc ne kuzim upad?

----------


## Zoranova draga

> Kasnije je doktor Beniamino Spock rekao da ne moramo tući po stražnjici našu djecu kada se zločesto ponašaju, jer bi se njihove osobnosti mogle deformirati i time bi se moglo narušiti njihovo samopoštovanje (sin doktora Spocka je izvršio samoubojstvo), a mi smo i njemu rekli U redu, jer smo smatrali da on kao stručnjak zna što je potrebno za našu djecu. 
> 
> Zatim je netko rekao da je bolje da nastavnici i ravnatelji ne kažnjavaju našu djecu kada se ne ponašaju korektno. A pedagozi u školama su odlučili da niti jedan nastavnik ne smije dirnuti učenika kada se nekorektno ponaša, jer se nikako ne želi loš publicitet. Mi smo se i ovdje složili.


A u duhu cije vere je tucenje dece po straznjici i fizicko kaznjavanje u skolama? Inace, nije tacno da u skolama nema kazni za nekorektno ponasanje.

Diskfalifikacija necijeg strucnog autoriteta na osnovu licne tragedije je zaista nizak udarac.

Inace, postirani tekst mi se u celini nije dopao, i bez ovog izdvojenog dela. U najmanju ruku, patetican je, a moglo bi mu se naci jos kojekakvih zamerki, od stilskih do cinjenickih.

A bilo bi dobro i kada bi nam *Hana_Sara* dala tacan njegov izvor, kao i autora.

----------


## Zoranova draga

> A bilo bi dobro i kada bi nam *Hana_Sara* dala tacan njegov izvor, kao i autora.


Pogledala sam ponovo tekst, i shvatila da su mi podaci o intervjuu sa pocetka promakli. Zato se izvinjavam *Hani_Sari* (i ostalima) zbog ove prozivke.

Pozdrav i sve najbolje!

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Zoranova draga prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A bilo bi dobro i kada bi nam *Hana_Sara* dala tacan njegov izvor, kao i autora.
> 
> 
> Pogledala sam ponovo tekst, i shvatila da su mi podaci o intervjuu sa pocetka promakli. Zato se izvinjavam *Hani_Sari* (i ostalima) zbog ove prozivke.
> 
> Pozdrav i sve najbolje!


ma nema veze, a sto se tice izvora ja sam isti ovaj mail primila putem poruke neki dan... 

tko se ne slaze, nista strasno niti toliko vazno, ali ucinilo mi se veoma zanimljivo, pogotovo u nekim aspektima. vrlo je tocno da smo u zapadnom drustvu marginalizirali Boga, a opet ga prozivamo kad dodje do posljedica naseg gresnog ponasanja. to je ono sto me bas strefilo   :Sad:

----------


## dupla duplica

> Da, ova posljednja vremena su turbulentna, mnoštvo zamki pripravljenih baš za čovjeka vreba na njega. To napose obrađuje i Biblija - Knjiga otkrivenja. Pisano je i ostvaruje se. Čovjek živi u jednom podsvjesnom strahu jer nitko ne može ostati netaknut svim strašnim stvarima što se oko nas događaju. I tko nema osjećaj zaštite svog Oca, slab i preplašen lako se oklizne i traži zaštitu negdje drugdje. 
> I ja sam, poput naše Astre, jedno vrijeme kad sam bila u punoj snazi i kad je sve išlo kako treba mislila da mogu bez Boga. Onda je došlo vrijeme kad sam vidjela da je s Bogom sve lakše. Astra  
> Danas je jedino što me čini sigurnom da moleći svaki dan, sudjelujući u Euharistiji, klanjanju pred Presvetim, imam moćnu zaštitu Njegove nevino prolivene krvi. Sama ne mogu ništa i priznajem pred Bogom i ljudima da se jedino pod zaštitom Gospodina osjećam sigurno. Jer što god da se dogodi, On me neće napustiti.
> Jako mi je snažna molitva "Dušo Kristova", a najljepši dio te molitve "među rane svoje sakrij me i ne dopusti da se odijelim od Tebe".
> I ne treba se previše bojati za svijet. Bit će onako kako mora biti. Kao što beba u utrobi majke prolazi kroz svojih devet mjeseci ne pitajući zašto je tu i kuda ide, već se jednostavno prepušta onome što mora biti, tako trebamo i mi - s povjerenjem u Stvoritelja.


predivno! I sve potpisujem, uključujući zagrljaj za Astru.  :Love:

----------


## ljiljan@

Ali zar se nitko nije uživio u ovu animaciju fathersloveletter - Pismo ljubavi pravoga oca? Zar samo mene toliko ushićuje? Ili baš nemate tih desetak minuta? Za Oca?

----------


## AdioMare

Pogledala sam Pismo ljubavi pravog Oca još jučer  :Heart: , no ja osobno nisam ljubitelj "elektronskih duhovnosti" tako da nisam komentirala, ali poruka je jako lijepa i istinita.
Trenutno čitam Razgovor s prijateljem, B. Baruna i baš mi tako nešto treba u ovom trenutku. 
Uglavnom, opisane su misli koje nam svakodnevno kolaju glavom i isječak iz Sv. pisma kao odgovor Prijatelja na njih. 
Na samom početku knjige opisuje spoznaju o pripadnosti kroz jednostavnu formulu 0+sve=sve, i kako je sve jednostavno kada u sebi i za sebe odlučiš prihvati biti "sve" - što je moguće jedino uz Gospodina.
Opisuje i kako se lako nadograđuje onaj sami početak tapkanja gdje čovjek vapi, a ne nalazi put. Treba samo učiniti prvi korak.

----------

off topic
a jeste čule vijest o jedinstvu Crkve
http://dnevnik.hr/naslovnica/vijesti...1114_30409.php
 :D   :Sing:   :Klap:   :Naklon:

----------


## white_musk

ljiljan@  :Heart:

----------


## molly

Citala sam sto ste pisale i dobila sam mnogo ideja za svoju bebicu.  :D 

Samo sam htjela reci vezano uz kaznjavanje i tucenje djece da se uvijek sjetim onog dijela iz Biblije gdje se Isus kao dijete izgubi, a Josip i Marija ga traze u panici, bojeci se za njega. Kada su ga nasli, rekli su mu samo da su se jako prestrasili kada se izgubio, a on im je samo rekao da zar oni ne znaju da on treba biti u kuci Oca svojega. Vjerujem da bi mnogi za tako nesto istukli svoju djecu, a ako ne, onda bi barem strasno vikali na njih da to vise ne rade. Nigdje u Bibliji nisam procitala da su Josip i Marija izvrsili bilo kakvo nasilje nad Isusom   :Heart:

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Citala sam sto ste pisale i dobila sam mnogo ideja za svoju bebicu.  :D 
> 
> Samo sam htjela reci vezano uz kaznjavanje i tucenje djece da se uvijek sjetim onog dijela iz Biblije gdje se Isus kao dijete izgubi, a Josip i Marija ga traze u panici, bojeci se za njega. Kada su ga nasli, rekli su mu samo da su se jako prestrasili kada se izgubio, a on im je samo rekao da zar oni ne znaju da on treba biti u kuci Oca svojega. Vjerujem da bi mnogi za tako nesto istukli svoju djecu, a ako ne, onda bi barem strasno vikali na njih da to vise ne rade. Nigdje u Bibliji nisam procitala da su Josip i Marija izvrsili bilo kakvo nasilje nad Isusom


ali si sigurno u Bibliji na vise mjesta procitala o batini koja je izasla iz raja   :Wink:  . no da ne ulazimo opet u tu raspravu, dodala bi jos samo da Isus nije bio covjek da bi ga se trebalo odgajati, nego Bog u ljudskom obliku   :Heart:  . Marija i Josip su to dobro znali, koliko god im bilo tesko za razumjeti...

----------


## Zdenka2

> off topic
> a jeste čule vijest o jedinstvu Crkve
> http://dnevnik.hr/naslovnica/vijesti...1114_30409.php
>  :D


Radujem se koracima k tome.

----------


## ljiljan@

> Pogledala sam Pismo ljubavi pravog Oca još jučer , no ja osobno nisam ljubitelj "elektronskih duhovnosti" tako da nisam komentirala, ali poruka je jako lijepa i istinita.
> Trenutno čitam Razgovor s prijateljem, B. Baruna i baš mi tako nešto treba u ovom trenutku. 
> Uglavnom, opisane su misli koje nam svakodnevno kolaju glavom i isječak iz Sv. pisma kao odgovor Prijatelja na njih. 
> Na samom početku knjige opisuje spoznaju o pripadnosti kroz jednostavnu formulu 0+sve=sve, i kako je sve jednostavno kada u sebi i za sebe odlučiš prihvati biti "sve" - što je moguće jedino uz Gospodina.
> Opisuje i kako se lako nadograđuje onaj sami početak tapkanja gdje čovjek vapi, a ne nalazi put. Treba samo učiniti prvi korak.


Nisam niti ja ljubitelj elektronskih duhovnosti. Ima tu svega, pa i New age-a. Ali fathersloveletter rado proslijeđujem zato jer su sve poruke zapravo citati iz Biblije. A što se tiče naslova koje čitaš, tražit ću te preporuke jednog dana kada Ivan malo poraste. Ovo o "tapkanju" u potrazi za putom mi je jako blisko.

----------


## Zdenka2

Da se pohvalim, danas smo prvi puta bili s B. u crkvi -bila je mirnija i zainteresiranija od M. i inzistirala je na tome da je upoznamo sa župnikom, što smo i učinili. Bio je to vrlo lijepi susret. I svi ostali su je lijepo prihvatili. Vidjela je i radove djece s župnog vjeronauka i zamolila nas da i nju upišemo. Drago mi je, pogotovo zato što to M. nikad nije htio, a sad hoće kad ide i ona. Isprva sam mislila da ne zna ništa o vjeri, jer prvih dana nije htjela sudjelovati u večernjoj molitvi, ali sad vidim da zna osnovne molitvice, zna se prekrižiti i ponašati u crkvi . Rekla je da je u našoj crkvi jako lijepo.  :Heart:

----------


## mommy_plesačica

> Kasnije je doktor Beniamino Spock rekao da ne moramo tući po stražnjici našu djecu kada se zločesto ponašaju, jer bi se njihove osobnosti mogle deformirati i time bi se moglo narušiti njihovo samopoštovanje (sin doktora Spocka je izvršio samoubojstvo), a mi smo i njemu rekli U redu, jer smo smatrali da on kao stručnjak zna što je potrebno za našu djecu.  
> Zatim je netko rekao da je bolje da nastavnici i ravnatelji ne kažnjavaju našu djecu kada se ne ponašaju korektno. A pedagozi u školama su odlučili da niti jedan nastavnik ne smije dirnuti učenika kada se nekorektno ponaša, jer se nikako ne želi loš publicitet. Mi smo se i ovdje složili.


Voljela bih znati: koliko vas fizički kažnjava svoju djecu?
I da, udarac po guzi je fizička kazna.

----------


## buba klara

Nikad, i hvala Bogu na tome jer bilo je trenutaka kad bi nas M. znao dovest do granice, ali stvarno, hvala Bogu, da nisam digla ruku na njega, ni po guzi ni nigdje. Ono što me vjera uči jest da sam to dijete dobila kao dar od Boga i to mi je sasvim dovoljno za postupanje prema njemu. Naravno da mi je zadaća kao roditelja prije svega prenijet mu svoju ljubav i vjeru a potom i odgajat ga, usmjeravat ga pa ako treba i disciplinirati ga. Za to imamo svoje metode, koje za sada funkcioniraju, ali fizičko kažnjavanje svakako nije među njima. Nažalost, takvo ponašanje nisam naučila u svojoj obitelji jer je tamo bilo fiz. kazni ali primjer mi daju mnoge druge obitelji, kako iz bliže okolice, kako iz župe, gdje vidim da je moguće u tom duhu odgajati djecu.
Btw, to sam pitanje i sama postavila na ovom istom topicu (1. dio) i bila sam jako sretna onime što sam pročitala u odgovorima.

----------


## mommy_plesačica

> Ono što me vjera uči jest da sam to dijete dobila kao dar od Boga i to mi je sasvim dovoljno za postupanje prema njemu.


  :Heart:

----------


## pujica

*zdenka*  :Heart:   cudesnim putevima raduje nas Duh Bozji

----------


## AdioMare

> ali sad vidim da zna osnovne molitvice, zna se prekrižiti i ponašati u crkvi . Rekla je da je u našoj crkvi jako lijepo.


B.   :Heart:   :Smile:

----------


## AdioMare

> Voljela bih znati: koliko vas fizički kažnjava svoju djecu?


Nas?
Ovdje se ne radi o nekoj getoiziranoj, zalupanoj šačici koja ne zna da je udarac po guzi fizička kazna, već o roditeljima i vjernicima koji se o svojoj djeci (u tom smislu) brinu jednako kao i ti o svom sinu i, u svakom slučaju, o roditeljima koji se imaju jednako pravo kao i bilo tko drugi, brinuti o svojoj djeci onako kako smatraju da je ispravno.
Pitanje zvuči kao da ga postavljaš nekoj drugoj vrsti, a ne ljudima.
Kako mi nikako nije namjera pokretati raspravu, samo ću ti reći da je shvaćen tvoj point, m_p.

----------


## white_musk

*Zdenka*  :Heart:

----------


## white_musk

> Voljela bih znati: koliko vas fizički kažnjava svoju djecu?
> 
> 
> Nas?
> Ovdje se ne radi o nekoj getoiziranoj, zalupanoj šačici koja ne zna da je udarac po guzi fizička kazna, već o roditeljima i vjernicima koji se o svojoj djeci (u tom smislu) brinu jednako kao i ti o svom sinu i, u svakom slučaju, o roditeljima koji se imaju jednako pravo kao i bilo tko drugi, brinuti o svojoj djeci onako kako smatraju da je ispravno.
> Pitanje zvuči kao da ga postavljaš nekoj drugoj vrsti, a ne ljudima.
> Kako mi nikako nije namjera pokretati raspravu, samo ću ti reći da je shvaćen tvoj point, m_p.


i ja sam si postavila isto pitanje...

ali moje nedoumice se najviše vežu na ono *VAS* :/

----------


## Zdenka2

Ja sam ovaj put pregrizla jezik, ali sam osjetila isto što i AM i WM.

----------


## zrinka

s ovakvim predrasudama sam se vec susrela-znate onu 'batina je iz raja izasla' pa bi valjda svi vjernici trebali mlatiti svoju djecu   :Razz:

----------


## white_musk

U islamu ima jedan hadis(uputa Poslanika Muhameda):

ko nije strpljiv i blag sa malom djecom ,te pun razumijevanja i poštovanja prema starim i nemoćnim,ne pripadam mom Ummetu(nije musliman)

----------


## suzyem

> s ovakvim predrasudama sam se vec susrela-znate onu 'batina je iz raja izasla' pa bi valjda svi vjernici trebali mlatiti svoju djecu


Da, možda zbog te predrasude, ali poznato je da se Hana Sara izjašnjavala da njena djeca dobiju po guzi pa možda Mommy zato pita   :/

----------


## suzyem

I da, još nešto, što me jako interesira, kako postići vjeru? Kako ste vi to postigle, pogotovo ako niste bile vjernice cijelog života? Dal je to neki klik u glavi što se desi, kako, na koji način, ja pokušavam, al ne ide...   :Sad:  
Dal nije došlo moje vrijeme? Jer ne osjećam ništa u crkvi, ne mogu se prepustiti...

----------


## zrinka

> zrinka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> s ovakvim predrasudama sam se vec susrela-znate onu 'batina je iz raja izasla' pa bi valjda svi vjernici trebali mlatiti svoju djecu  
> 
> 
> Da, možda zbog te predrasude, ali poznato je da se Hana Sara izjašnjavala da njena djeca dobiju po guzi pa možda Mommy zato pita   :/


zasto hana sarinu praksu usporedjuje sa svima _nama_ /_vama_

----------


## MGrubi

generalizacija
može pitati nju direkt

----------


## white_musk

> suzyem prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  zrinka prvotno napisa
> ...


Tako je!

da je pitanje bilo upućeno Hana-Sari ja ne bih ni trepnula, jer bi to onda bila adekvatna reakcija na H-S izjavu... :/

----------


## mama courage

> zasto hana sarinu praksu usporedjuje sa svima _nama_ /_vama_


pokušaj objašnjenja: možda zato jer nijedna od vas koja se našla prozvanom nije prije toga našla za shodno ograditi se od tog teksta.

----------


## white_musk

pa nismo je ni*potpisale niti podržale*(ja mislim nikako na ovom topicu),što znači da ne dijelimo njeno mišljenje,ali niko joj ne može uskratit pravo da ga ispolji.

----------


## zrinka

> zrinka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> zasto hana sarinu praksu usporedjuje sa svima _nama_ /_vama_
> 
> 
> pokušaj objašnjenja: možda zato jer nijedna od vas koja se našla prozvanom nije prije toga našla za shodno ograditi se od tog teksta.


na mnoge stvari s kojima se ne slazem ne reagiram, neke ignoriram, kod nekih se i ugrizem za jezik


pogovoto sto smo se sa hanom vec izsvadjale na drugim topicima oko _ne po guzi_ i slicno

pa sad, kad ne reagiram, znaci slazem se
ma super parola

 :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## suzyem

Ja se ispričavam, nisam loše mislila, jednostavno mi je to palo na pamet...

----------


## zrinka

suzyem, ma nema frke
a sto se tice vjere
ona je zbilja dar
i ja sam se znala osjecati i toliko udaljena od toga i toliko u tome
sve je zavisilo koliko sam bila otvorena, koliko spremna primiti, koliko _slobodna_...

b ilo je perioda kad nisam isla u crkvu i onih kad mi je crkva, kao mjesto, sa svim sto ona nosi, trebala..

uvijek se rado sjetim jedne pricice iz jedne knjige
kako su muz i zena imali kamionet, znas onaj americki...sa klupom za sjedenje, ono povezani prednji sicevi..
i sad, nakon 30 g braka, zena sjedi uz kraj, uz prozor, a muz vozi i kaze ona njemu, ma vidi kako smo se ovako udaljili, kad smo se tek vjencali sjedili smo jedno uz drugo i dodirivali se, a ona njoj kaze:-ja se nisam pomako  :Smile: 

tako je i s vjerom i sa Kristom, oni se ne micu, samo mi   :Smile:

----------


## mama courage

zrinka, ja sam pokušala objasniti što je možda dovelo do nesporazuma tj. generaliziranja tj. nespretno postavljenog pitanja na koji ste reagirale.

WM - to su ti čari foruma. znati kad treba potpisati, podržati, al kad se i ograditi. hic rhodus, hic salta!  :Grin:

----------


## white_musk

a ja sam mislila da je više[bAma et fac quod vis![/b]  :Kiss:

----------


## white_musk

a ja sam mislila da je više* et fac quod vis!*  :Kiss:

----------


## mommy_plesačica

MC me dobro shvatila. 
AdioMare, bojim se da nisi shvatila moj point, ali ti je dobro došlo da se malo ispucaš, jel'da?   :Smile:  

Od početka se traži da se ovaj topic ostavi istomišljenicima i da se nitko od nestomišljenika ne miješa. Budući da nitko od vas (=istomišljenika, redovnih sudionika na ovoj temi, a ne druge vrste, zagriženih i kako ste to već protumačile) nije reagirao na citat koji sam istaknula, smatrala sam da se slažete. Nema potrebe da posebno potpišete autoricu i slažete se s njom ako nitko osim vas ne sudjeluje na ovom topicu.

Zrinka, nisam se uopće vodila izrekom o batini koja je izašla iz raja, jedna od forumašica ju je sama navela. 
Meni je fizičko kažnjavanje neprihvatljivo u bilo kojem slučaju, a beskrajno licemjerno kad su ljudima istovremeno puna usta ljubavi. I zato me bocnulo da se gotovo nitko nije ogradio od onog teksta. A Hana-Sara nije jedina na ovom topicu koja se složila s tom tezom.

Ako vam je tema neugodna, rado ću se povući s "vašeg" topica.

Budući da me nitko od vas ne poznaje osobno, zanimljivo mi je kako ste prihvatile zdravo za gotovo da dijete ne odgajam s vjerom u Boga.

----------


## zrinka

ja se ne svrstavam ni pod mi ni pod oni i takva svrstavanja mi se ne svidjaju.....zato te ja nisam ni svrstala, kako ti mislis, u one koje ne odgajaju dijete u duhu vjere.....iskreno, naslutila  sam tvoju duhovnost kroz ovoliko vremena koliko te znam po forumu

ali si ti mene svrstala u one koji kaznjavaju djecu, sto tko me god imalo zna, pa cak i sa foruma, ne moze nikako svrstati...

a topic nije ni vas ni nas, i zaista se pitam moze li ijedan topic ostati benigan....

 :?

----------


## ljiljan@

> I da, još nešto, što me jako interesira, kako postići vjeru? Kako ste vi to postigle, pogotovo ako niste bile vjernice cijelog života? Dal je to neki klik u glavi što se desi, kako, na koji način, ja pokušavam, al ne ide...   
> Dal nije došlo moje vrijeme? Jer ne osjećam ništa u crkvi, ne mogu se prepustiti...


Meni je došlo kroz teškoće u životu. Dok je sve išlo glatko nije mi trebao Bog. Kad više nisam nalazila izlaza, u nekoliko navrata iz dubine duše zavapila sam - Bože pomozi mi! Nisam u to vrijeme znala kako se moli krunica, ali ovakva molitva izrečena svim srcem i u velikoj potrebi naišla je na odjek. Sve se nakon toga počelo kretati prema boljem, prema Njemu. Ne mogu ti to riječima baš opisati. Možda smo mi kršćani, a vjerujem i drugi vjernici, čudni kad zahvaljujemo Bogu i za životna trpljenja, ali u tome je smisao - da ih nisam imala ne bih imala vjeru. A da danas nemam vjeru, da se ne uzdam u Gospodina već u sebe samu,   preostao bi mi samo strah. Jer na ono najbitnije u životu čovjek nema utjecaja.

----------


## white_musk

> MC me dobro shvatila. 
> AdioMare, bojim se da nisi shvatila moj point, ali ti je dobro došlo da se malo ispucaš, jel'da?   
> 
> Od početka se traži da se ovaj topic ostavi istomišljenicima i da se nitko od nestomišljenika ne miješa. Budući da nitko od vas (=istomišljenika, redovnih sudionika na ovoj temi, a ne druge vrste, zagriženih i kako ste to već protumačile) nije reagirao na citat koji sam istaknula, smatrala sam da se slažete. Nema potrebe da posebno potpišete autoricu i slažete se s njom ako nitko osim vas ne sudjeluje na ovom topicu.
> 
> Zrinka, nisam se uopće vodila izrekom o batini koja je izašla iz raja, jedna od forumašica ju je sama navela. 
> Meni je fizičko kažnjavanje neprihvatljivo u bilo kojem slučaju, a beskrajno licemjerno kad su ljudima istovremeno puna usta ljubavi. I zato me bocnulo da se gotovo nitko nije ogradio od onog teksta. A Hana-Sara nije jedina na ovom topicu koja se složila s tom tezom.
> 
> Ako vam je tema neugodna, rado ću se povući s "vašeg" topica.
> ...


meni ne smeta tvoje prisustvo na topicu ni najmanje,ali mislim da to nije potrebno posebno naglašvat.

Nisam primijetila da se još neke cure slažu sa fizičkim kažnjavanjem(morat ću malo bolje pročitati)

ja sam protiv fizičkog kažnjavanja(ako možda do sad nisam bila dovoljno transparentna)

I još nešto,ja nisam uopće raymišljala o tome kako ti svoje dijete ne odgojaš s vjerom u Boga i nevezano za tebe,vjerski odgoj djece  je za mene lična stvar i ne uzimam  sebi za pravo da određujem koliko neko vjerski odgaja svoje dijete.
Najvažnije  je da ste vi sretni, a kako vjerujete, da li vjerujete i u šta vjerujete to je vaše lično.

izvini ako sam te bilo čim uvrijedila   :Love:

----------


## Zdenka2

Zrinka i WM napisale su ono što i ja mislim i o nekažnjavanju i o svrstavanju. Dodat ću još i to da naprosto nemam potrebu obračunavati se sa svakim stavom s kojim se ne slažem. Osim toga, rasprava o tome samo bi odvukla ovaj topik od onih tema koje ja na njemu volim.

----------


## Zdenka2

Da još nešto dodam - ne sviđa mi se da me se proziva da na nešto moram reagirati, jer će se u protivnom smatrati da se s tim mišljenjima slažem. Ovaj forum ne doživljavam kao bojno polje, pa se uglavnom ne miješam u topike gdje je riječ o stvarima s kojima se ja ne slažem/ ne zanimaju me, nego radije tražim teme koje mene zanimaju. Ponekad reagiram na neki stav koji me izazove, ali smatram da je meni pridržano pravo procjene i volje kada želim tako učiniti. Bilo je nekoliko topika o kažnjavanju djece i tamo sam vrlo jasno izložila svoj stav o tome, a ovdje želim izmjenjivati iskustva o drugim temama.

----------


## no@

Nemam pri ruci  biblijsku konkordanciju, ali prilično sam  sigurna da ovo  nigdje ne piše u Bibliji: *




 Hana_Sara prvotno napisa
					
				
 ali si sigurno u Bibliji na vise mjesta procitala o batini koja je izasla iz raja  


*

----------


## MGrubi

> Nemam pri ruci  biblijsku konkordanciju, ali prilično sam  sigurna da ovo  nigdje ne piše u Bibliji: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Hana_Sara prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  ali si sigurno u Bibliji na vise mjesta procitala o batini koja je izasla iz raja  
> ...


i meni se čini

----------


## pujica

> Nemam pri ruci  biblijsku konkordanciju, ali prilično sam  sigurna da ovo  nigdje ne piše u Bibliji: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Hana_Sara prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  ali si sigurno u Bibliji na vise mjesta procitala o batini koja je izasla iz raja  
> ...


ne pise. Pise recimo ovo:  "Na usnama razumnoga nalazi se mudrost, a batina je za leđa nerazumna čovjeka" (Izr 10,13)

al je istina da u Starom zavjetu na mnogo mjesta pise da djecu treba odgajati stegom i sibom

no prije svake rasprave - mislim da se mi ovdje nismo izjasnjavali (niti se trebamo) prema svojim Crkvama i denominacijama, a da se cesto zaboravlja kako katolicka vjera nije jedina grana krscanstva nego da u njemu postoje i mnoge druge Crkve, od kojih velik broj rijeci iz Svetog pisma uzima u doslovnom obliku i tako ih zivi. Citirano pismo dolazi iz jednog mentaliteta koji vecini na ovim prostorima nije pretjerano poznat, a ponajmanje blizak - Billy Graham bio je jedan od najpoznatijih prezbiterijanskih/baptistickih pastora necega sto bi se kod nas nazvalo "radikalnim krscanstvom"

To je njihova vjera, je li za osudu kao postupak protiv djeteta ili ne - mislim da nije tema ovog topica.

I potpisujem Zdenku i w_m sto se tice stvrstavanja 

inace, za provjeru citata iz Biblije imate http://www.hbk.hr/biblija/

----------


## no@

pujica, hvala za link! a za cijeli post  - amen! 
 :Saint:

----------


## AdioMare

Ne moraš biti vidovit da bi shvatio zašto se nije reagiralo na citat koji je u svoj post stavila H_S.
Ovo:  


> Osim toga, rasprava o tome samo bi odvukla ovaj topik od onih tema koje ja na njemu volim.


 i ovo: 


> To je njihova vjera, je li za osudu kao postupak protiv djeteta ili ne - mislim da nije tema ovog topica.


 su odgovori onome kome još uvijek nije jasno.

Kao što je zrinka prva rekla, niti ja se ne svrstavam u ove, drugog ne svrstavam u one, a od izjava nekih petih mi ne pada na pamet ograđivati se, a da bi šestom srce bilo na mjestu.

Izuzetno mi je žao što vidim da i dalje ima onih koji odbijaju sudjelovati u izgradnji, ali baciti bombu se ne susprežu.

----------


## Hana_Sara

joooj cure, zasto opet toliko polemike oko mojih rijeci  :/ 

istina je, imam *vrlo* konzervativne stavove po odredenim pitanjima, no na istom ovom forumu jako puno njih ima vrlo liberalne stavove, a njih nitko ne proziva! 

kako odgajam svoju djecu, dobiju li batine (dobiju) i slazemo li se oko toga nema puno veze s topicom. proslijedila sam mail koji sam dobila i nasla ga vrlo dirljivim i poucnim, proslijedila sam ga vjernicama jer postoje odredene smjernice odgoja u Bibliji po kojima *pretpostavljam* bar neki vjernici zive ili se u najmanju ruku s njima slazu. ako i ne, opet nema veze ali kao sto se ja ne slazem s Juulom,necu zato ici i citirati dijelove s kojima se ne slazem, pustit cu taj topic i dolaziti u one gdje se vise pronalazim.

svi smo tu da proberemo, naucimo i ostavimo ono sto nam se ne svidja. necemo se vise svadjati   :Kiss:

----------

meni je super što se MC nije osvrnula na pobačaj, pornografiju, prezervative, 
i kaže onda se pitamo kuda ide ovaj svijet.
a što se šibe tiče, u Pismu se spominje, da se djeca odgajaju u stazi i mudrosti Božjoj, i da ga "šiba" iz Podzemlja izbavlja. i poučava roditelje da ne ogorčuju svoje djece. 

drugi  pak  ne kažnjavaju svoju djecu, bilo kutom bilo čime drugim, nego im dopuštaju sve što hoće.

----------


## Zorana

Pa stajalo ili ne stajalo u Pismu, protuzakonito je!

----------


## white_musk

I ja kao Zdenka učestvujem u raspravama koje me interesuju i ne pada mi na pamet da ispravljam sve cure čije je mišljenje u kontradikciji sa mojim.

Ovaj topic mi je oaza mira i ogledalo lijepog zajedničkog u svim vjernicima.
većina nas, koji volimo ovaj topic i koji učestvujemo u održavanju njegovog pozitivnog naboja,vjeru doživljava kao nešto jako intimno i ja kad pričam o svojoj vjeri, otkrivam kutke svoga srca i svoje duše,koje ne otkrivam svakome i ne pada mi isto lako kao recimo priča o dohrani ili autosjedalicama(ne želim ovim umanjiti vrijednost istih!)...

Na ostalim topicima  se čovjek vodi racionalitetom,samoprocjenom,komparacijom,svojim fizičkim kapacitetima i sl.
OVDJE duša govori i zato mi je teško vodit neke rasprave i ubjeđivati se,jer sam na ovom topicu zaista emotivno-prisutna.

 :Smile:

----------


## mommy_plesačica

> Izuzetno mi je žao što vidim da i dalje ima onih koji odbijaju sudjelovati u izgradnji, ali baciti bombu se ne susprežu.


Ako se ovo odnosi na mene, voljela bih znati - u izgradnji čega odbijam sudjelovati i na koji način si ti to shvatila?  :? Žao mi je da si jedno pitanje, postavljeno iz čiste znatiželje, doživjela toliko dramatično.

Zorana, slažem se s tvojom zadnjom izjavom.

W-M, da nisam emotivno prisutna, ne bi me diralo to što čitam. Kad pročitam da netko opravdava udaranje djece i zamislim svoje nevino dijete u tome, užasnem se. Nasilje ne opravdavam, u čije god da se ime izvršava. 

Budući da vidim da svrha ovog topica nije diskusija, povlačim se. Zahvaljujem onima koji su mi mirno i razložno objasnili svoje stajalište.

----------


## AdioMare

Mommy, ja ću se na svoju ruku svrstati u one kojima zahvaljuješ što su ti mirno i razložno objasnili svoje stajalište.   :Smile:

----------


## white_musk

> W-M, da nisam emotivno prisutna, ne bi me diralo to što čitam. Kad pročitam da netko opravdava udaranje djece i zamislim svoje nevino dijete u tome, užasnem se. Nasilje ne opravdavam, u čije god da se ime izvršava. 
> .


ja bih voljela da ostaneš!

ja sam se možda malo nespretno izrazila i nisam ovim htjela kazati da ti nisi emotivno prisutna,nego samo da jesam.

Sigurno da nasilje enma opravdanje,jer sama činjenica da neko tako velik udara nešto tako malo u meni podražuje povraćanje.
Slažem se stobom da su naša djeca nama povjereno blago i da ga treba čuvat i njegovati i voljeti.
Ja tebe doživljavam kao jako toplu,emotivnu i požrtvovanu majku, ali i jako realnu i otvorenu i ,ne samo zato, bih voljea da ostaneš.

 :Heart:

----------

> Pa stajalo ili ne stajalo u Pismu, protuzakonito je!


kaj je protuzakonito, nisam shvatila, dijete odgajati u stezi (i mudrosti Božjoj) ili ga "šibom" izvaditi iz Podzemlja iliti Pakla (pa da ja nadodam, npr. droge, prostitucije, ili bilo kojih drugih, da se izrazim, sranja u životu).

----------


## pujica

> Zorana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pa stajalo ili ne stajalo u Pismu, protuzakonito je!
> 
> 
> kaj je protuzakonito, nisam shvatila, dijete odgajati u stezi (i mudrosti Božjoj) ili ga "šibom" izvaditi iz Podzemlja iliti Pakla (pa da ja nadodam, npr. droge, prostitucije, ili bilo kojih drugih, da se izrazim, sranja u životu).


tuci djecu je protuzakonito, a ako mislis da u navedenim slucajevima to ne vrijedi i moze se opravdati vjerom, varas se 

niti jedna religija ne opravdava nasilje, posebice ne ono prema nemocnima i slabijima - ne znam gdje se to zaboravilo

----------


## white_musk

kad priča dođe do droge i ostalih poroka, onda treba išibati roditelja koji je dozvolio da dijete dođe u tu situaciju,a  ne dijete.

Dijete se odgaja od rođenja.
Odgaja,a ne dersira!

Roditelji mogu preventivno djelovati ljubavlju, AP-om,dobrim primjerom,prisutnošću i otkrivajući djetetu prijatelja u sebi ,a ne egzekutora.


Onaj ko preventivno djeluje,uspostavi tu delikatnu vezu sa djetetom na vrijeme,ima na čemu i graditi,a onaj ko ništa nie dao, nema šta ni da traži,  a najmanje da s epoziva na moralne postulate vjere.

----------

> vrabec-te-dal prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Zorana prvotno napisa
> ...


a tko je rekao da se to opravdava Pismom??
ili ja nekaj nisam dobro skužila

na koji način i da li kažnjavaš svoje dijete, ti i white musk, kada npr udari drugoga, bezobrazno se ponaša, čini sve one stvari s kojima se ti ne slažeš

----------


## Zdenka2

Ja ću citirati svoj post sa topika o kažnjavanju/nekažnjavanju djece koji sam već poprilično davno napisala (dakle, itekako sam se izjasnila o tome):

"Mi gotovo uopće ne kažnjavamo M. Moj stav je da se dijete ne odgaja kaznama. On bi na to reagirao otporom i prestalo bi razmišljati o onom o čemu mi želimo da razmišlja nego se bavio samo otporom. Jako, jako rijetko, kad baš moramo strogo reagirati na njegovo ponašanje, primjenjujemo neke od ovih kazni: zabrana gledanja TV i igranja na računalu - to smo ove godine mislim 2 puta učinili; odustajanje od kupnje sitnica, na isti način kao Vlvl - npr. ako nešto loše učini odustajem od kupovine Miki Mausa na kiosku, ali ne i od dogovora za Play station. 

Posljedice, o kojima govori Seni, malo su češće, ali nisu prestroge. Npr. kad je razrezao majicu, morao je od svoje ušteđevine kupiti drugu - to su materijalne posljedice i on na to dobro reagira, odnosno korigira svoje ponašanje. Posljedica je i naša ljutnja i žalost - na to isto dobro reagira, osim ako se baš ne proderemo, to ne podnosi. Posljedica je i odustajanje od igre, ako on na neki način nije fer. 

Od stručne osobe smo naučili još jednu dobru metodu, a to je zadaća da svaki dan izdvoji nešto što nije baš dobro učinio i što je mogao bolje učiniti. On se isprva žestoko protivio tome, nije htio ni čuti za tu zadaću, međutim, nepoznato zašto, dogodio mu se neki klik i sada svaki dan izdvoji nešto takvo. Iz uzorka od nekoliko tjedana vidim da on jako, jako dobro locira probleme u svom ponašanju i to mi se sviđa. Ova zadaća ga je natjerala da razmišlja o svojim postupcima i o njihovim učincima na druge, pa je neke stvari počeo i mijenjati. 

I, konačno, razgovor. Uvijek na hladno."

Dakle, ako moje dijete učini nešto s čim se ja ne slažem, "kada npr udari drugoga, bezobrazno se ponaša, čini sve one stvari s kojima se ne slažem", neću na to odgovoriti tako da i ja učinim nešto s čim se ne slažem. 

Što se tiče Starog Zavjeta, kršćanstvo ga prihvaća, ali naša vjera temeljno počiva na Novom Zavjetu, na vjeri u Boga koji ljubi, a ne u Boga koji kažnjava.

Možemo li se sada vratiti vjerskim temama?

----------


## pujica

> na koji način i da li kažnjavaš svoje dijete, ti i white musk, kada npr udari drugoga, bezobrazno se ponaša, čini sve one stvari s kojima se ti ne slažeš


ja jos nemam dijete, ali sam sama u zivotu dobila jako puno batina i emocionalnog zlostavljanja od roditelja koji i dan danas misli da je jako veliki vjernik i jos k tome druge uci o vjeri.

u svakom slucaju, ne mislim nikada tuci svoje dijete, postoji milijun drugih nacina kazne kada je ona potrebna, ali je moj stav, kao i kod w_m da je jedan od najvaznijih elemenata kod odgoja nauciti dijete sto je dobro/zlo i prevenirati neke situacije. Ako do njih ipak dodje (iako to o cemu ti pricas - droga i slicno ne rade mala djeca nego vec (polu)odrasli ljudi) sigurno necu misliti da je rjesenje za to siba.

----------


## white_musk

> Ja ću citirati svoj post sa topika o kažnjavanju/nekažnjavanju djece koji sam već poprilično davno napisala (dakle, itekako sam se izjasnila o tome):
> 
> "Mi gotovo uopće ne kažnjavamo M. Moj stav je da se dijete ne odgaja kaznama. On bi na to reagirao otporom i prestalo bi razmišljati o onom o čemu mi želimo da razmišlja nego se bavio samo otporom. Jako, jako rijetko, kad baš moramo strogo reagirati na njegovo ponašanje, primjenjujemo neke od ovih kazni: zabrana gledanja TV i igranja na računalu - to smo ove godine mislim 2 puta učinili; odustajanje od kupnje sitnica, na isti način kao Vlvl - npr. ako nešto loše učini odustajem od kupovine Miki Mausa na kiosku, ali ne i od dogovora za Play station. 
> 
> Posljedice, o kojima govori Seni, malo su češće, ali nisu prestroge. Npr. kad je razrezao majicu, morao je od svoje ušteđevine kupiti drugu - to su materijalne posljedice i on na to dobro reagira, odnosno korigira svoje ponašanje. Posljedica je i naša ljutnja i žalost - na to isto dobro reagira, osim ako se baš ne proderemo, to ne podnosi. Posljedica je i odustajanje od igre, ako on na neki način nije fer. 
> 
> Od stručne osobe smo naučili još jednu dobru metodu, a to je zadaća da svaki dan izdvoji nešto što nije baš dobro učinio i što je mogao bolje učiniti. On se isprva žestoko protivio tome, nije htio ni čuti za tu zadaću, međutim, nepoznato zašto, dogodio mu se neki klik i sada svaki dan izdvoji nešto takvo. Iz uzorka od nekoliko tjedana vidim da on jako, jako dobro locira probleme u svom ponašanju i to mi se sviđa. Ova zadaća ga je natjerala da razmišlja o svojim postupcima i o njihovim učincima na druge, pa je neke stvari počeo i mijenjati. 
> 
> I, konačno, razgovor. Uvijek na hladno."
> ...


već sam par puta pisala da mi je Zdenkin odgoj M,u određenom smislu, matrica za odgoj mog miša.
tako i ovaj post kao i post u kojem piše odlasku u drugu prostoriju.
Uspijevamo i to BEZ batina!

hvala zdenka  :Heart:  

pujica,utjčem se  Bogu Uzvišenom da tvoje dobro srce obraduje majčinskom ljubavlju prema jednom malom, nježnom mišiću  :Love:   :Heart:  !Amin

----------


## MGrubi

koliko je meni jasno Stari zavjet je dobio Izmjenu i dopunu u vidu Novog zavjeta
na kraju Novog zavjeta je trebalo lijepo pisati Završne i prijelazne odredbe:
"svi članci koji su  u suprotnosti s Izmjenama i dopunama su nevažeći i brišu se "
 :Grin:   8) 

ja ne kažnjavam
odabrala sam tako, 
ne namećem granice, ali i branim svoje granice

----------


## white_musk

> ne namećem granice, ali i branim svoje granice


  :Yes:

----------

> Od stručne osobe smo naučili još jednu dobru metodu, a to je zadaća da svaki dan izdvoji nešto što nije baš dobro učinio i što je mogao bolje učiniti. On se isprva žestoko protivio tome, nije htio ni čuti za tu zadaću, međutim, nepoznato zašto, dogodio mu se neki klik i sada svaki dan izdvoji nešto takvo. Iz uzorka od nekoliko tjedana vidim da on jako, jako dobro locira probleme u svom ponašanju i to mi se sviđa. Ova zadaća ga je natjerala da razmišlja o svojim postupcima i o njihovim učincima na druge, pa je neke stvari počeo i mijenjati. 
> Možemo li se sada vratiti vjerskim temama?


Od koje godine tu metodu koristite. i daj mi malo u detalje opiši. 
a nakon toga može povratak   :Saint:   :Kiss:

----------


## white_musk

pisala je detaljno na "Odgoj djece" otiđi na pretražnik i potraži njene postove na tom pdf-u  :Wink:

----------


## Zdenka2

Vrabec, odgovorila sam ti ovdje: http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...306224#1306224. Možemo raspravu o kažnjavanju/nekažnjavanju djece nastaviti tamo.

----------


## ljiljan@

Biblija predstavlja prije svega, Božju riječ upućenu čovjeku. Stari zavjet nastajao je od 13 stoljeća prije Krista i predstavlja istovremeno i svjedočanstvo onog vremena. Izvaditi pojedini citat iz Biblije pa ga se slijepo pridržavati bez da se događaj svrsta u vrijeme i mjesto u kojem se odvijao nema nikakvog smisla. Uostalom da u ono vrijeme nije bilo grijeha i grešnika i da su svi ljudski postupci bili valjani, ne bi trebao Spasitelj. Isus Krist je donio na zemlju navještaj Kraljevstva Božjeg i dao je jasne pouke kako treba živjeti (u svakom slučaju bez batina).

----------


## AdioMare

ljiljan@  :Heart:

----------


## flower

citam vas pazljivo i primjecujem da se svako toliko popikne diskusija na temu - batina je iz raja izasla...s obzirom da je to tema koja zahtjeva vecu diskusiju i nije nuzno vezana uz temu - odgoj u vjeri(a i najveci dio disk. smo vec obavili, no nikad za tu temu nije dosta) predlazem da se ta tema uvijek usmjeri na novu ili neku od starih diskusija (bas kako je i Z. napravila).
stava smo (moderatorice) da je ovo forum Udruge koja se zalaze za odgovorno i prije svega nenasilno roditeljstvo te nam je neprihvatljivo bilo kakvo opravdavanje fizicke sile religijskim, svjetonazornim i inim argumentima. molim vas da se oni koji do sad nisu, od sad pridrzavaju toga.  :Heart:

----------


## AdioMare

> I da, još nešto, što me jako interesira, kako postići vjeru? Kako ste vi to postigle, pogotovo ako niste bile vjernice cijelog života? Dal je to neki klik u glavi što se desi, kako, na koji način, ja pokušavam, al ne ide...   
> Dal nije došlo moje vrijeme? Jer ne osjećam ništa u crkvi, ne mogu se prepustiti...


Ja bih se vratila na pitanje suzyem s velikom nadom da će joj ovaj razgovor s Prijateljem dati neke odgovore, ako ih traži.


*- Prijatelju, što mi poručuješ iz razgovora s Nikodemom?*
...
_Njegovo neshvaćanje novog rođenja proizlazi od navezanosti na ovozemaljski svijet i njegove zakonitosti. To je također i tvoj najveći problem i svih drugih koji žele duhovno sazrijevati. Ne date se odlijepiti od pojavnoga i njegovih ugodnosti. Olako zaboravljate i ostavljate Nevidljivog Boga radi vidljivoga i propadljivoga dobra. Zar vam već nisam rekao da se odreknete svega, da razdijelite siromasima zemaljska dobra kako bi stekli vječno dobro? Zar ne razumijete da vremenitim bogatstvom kojeg podijelite potrebitima možete sebi olakšati put? Mogu li ja, Vječni Bog biti cijena nečem propadljivom? Ja jesam cijena, ali vašeg vječnog i nepropadljivog spasenja. Novog rođenja nema, niti može biti onome tko ovo ne shvati i ne prihvati._

*- Zar nije dovoljno ovo predanje koje sam već učinio? Zašto me uvijek čeka neki dodatni zadatak? I do kad će to trajati?*

_Dajem ti razumjeti da je to tvoj najveći problem. I ne samo tvoj. Sjeti se događaja moga preobraženja koji je opisan u Evanđelju. Tada su moji apostoli Petar, Ivan i Jakov vidjevši me u slavi zaželjeli da to stanje ostane zauvijek tako. Nisu znali što govore. Htjeli su, kao i većina od vas ići lakšim putem, putem koji ne zahtijeva trpljenje i umiranje_ (usp.Lk9,28-36). 
_Međutim, ja sam jedini put i nema nikakvih prečaca kojima bi se moglo prije ili sigurnije doći u vječni život. Stoga, ako mi tko hoće služiti neka ide za mnom. I gdje sam ja, ondje će biti i moj služitelj. Kao što sam ja trebao doći u svoj čas odluke, tako i ti i svi koji mi žele služiti trebaju doći u svoj čas i prihvatiti ga. Kad dođe taj čas kojeg je Otac nebeski svakomu odredio, Ja ću vam pomoći da izreknete svoju sudbonosnu odluku kojom ćete prihvatiti Njegovu božansku volju. Zato ćete i doći u taj čas,kao što sam Ja došao u svoj čas. Ne boj se, Otac Vas ljubi! Nije to čas tamnog umiranja, već čas novoga rađanja o kojem sam govorio Nikodemu._

----------


## AdioMare

_Tad će Otac nebeski proslaviti svoje ime u tebi kao što je proslavio i u meni. Da bi došao do toga časa, trebaš sve više i više bit samnom. Trebaš s radošću slušati moje riječi, a ne s osjećajem obaveze ili pak neke zacrtane pobožnosti kojom želiš postići svoj cilj. Ja ti govorim kako mi je rekao Moj nebeski Otac_ (usp. Iv 12,47-50). _Na ovom putu preobrazbe nužne su razne kušnje koje su doduše neugodne ali donose plod u svoje vrijeme. Baš onako kako je moj Duh objavio preko apostola Jakova: "Pravom radošću smatrajte, braćo moja, kad upadnete u razne kušnje znajući da prokušanost vaše vjere rađa postojanošću."_
(usp. Jak1,2-4)

Prijateljeve riječi nisu mi bile nepoznate. Susretao sam se dosta često s njima. Uvijek sam im se divio i citirao ih u razgovoru s drugima. Načelno se nema što prigovoriti ovim zahtjevima, ali...
Kuda me Prijatelj vodi? Postoji li ipak neki lakši put? No, iz Njegova držanja jasno razaznah da me vodi kroz istinu, kroz Sebe, i da me ne želi tješiti 'olakšanjem' koje to nije. Potpuno olakšanje je potpuno predanje. Ta me poruka preplavi i ostavi u jednom, pomalo neobičnom stanju mira. To je mir koji traži praktični odgovor kako bi mogao donijeti plod na kojeg misli Prijatelj Isus. 

*Koji je to plod?* 

Postavivši pitanje sebi, postavio sam ga i Njemu. 
Odmah u sebi osjetim i jedno upozorenje:

_"Čuvaj se samooblikovanja odgovora da se ne bi pretvorilo u samozavaravanje. Prepusti meni da ti odgovorim. Prepusti meni vrijeme i način odgovora. Dopusti da te pripremim, pa ti više ništa neće biti neobično i teško. Što je nemoguće vama ljudima, moguće je vašem Bogu!"_

----------


## AdioMare

Željela bih dodati još nešto...
Jedna draga forumašica mi je na slično pitanje ovako prenijela riječ Božju: "Kucaj! Otvorit će ti se."
U svom smo neznanju čak i bahati kada mislimo da nam sve treba biti podastrto na tacni. Mislimo da ne moramo uložiti ama baš nikakav trud, da će sve pasti s neba.

----------


## buba klara

Draga Suzyem, ne znam da li će ti moje iskustvo pomoći jer je svatko od nas prošao drugačiji put (ili barem po formi drugačiji) da bi stigao do vjere.
Ja sam bila tipičan primjer tradicionalnog vjernika ali, zapravo, moja vjera nije bila nikakva. Ono što je trebalo da se vratim Bogu, zapravo da mu konačno zavapim je pad u najgore blato, na dno dna. Tek tada, u besmislu svega, na rubu razvoda braka, srećom sam dobila prekrasan navještaj od jednog prijatelja: "Isus te ljubi! Uvijek, svugdje, kakva god da jesi.", uspjela sam okrenuti se Gospodinu, ispovjediti se i na koncu oprostiti samoj sebi nešto što sam mislila da je neoprostivo. Da ne duljim sada u detalje kako je moja vjera dalje tekla (a vjeruj mi, nije to postojana rijeka koja teče uvijek jednim smjerom: ima tu učmalosti, kovitlanja, sumnji i kušnji), od tada vjerujem da je sve to bilo dio Božjeg plana sa mnom i da je uistinu svaki dan prisutan: i taj moj pad do dna, i taj predivni navještaj koji je spasio moj život i sve što je slijedilo nakon toga.
Uglavnom, vjerujem da On ima plan za svako svoje dijete, pa tako i za tebe, sigurno nije za svakog isti, pa ni svačije iskustvo nije isto. Ali ako mu zavapiš, ako mu se otvoriš, pokazat će ti put. I imaj na umu da te ljubi, šta god ti mislila i radila.  :Heart:   [/quote]

----------


## Hana_Sara

> citam vas pazljivo i primjecujem da se svako toliko popikne diskusija na temu - batina je iz raja izasla...s obzirom da je to tema koja zahtjeva vecu diskusiju i nije nuzno vezana uz temu - odgoj u vjeri(a i najveci dio disk. smo vec obavili, no nikad za tu temu nije dosta) predlazem da se ta tema uvijek usmjeri na novu ili neku od starih diskusija (bas kako je i Z. napravila).
> stava smo (moderatorice) da je ovo forum Udruge koja se zalaze za odgovorno i prije svega nenasilno roditeljstvo te nam je neprihvatljivo bilo kakvo opravdavanje fizicke sile religijskim, svjetonazornim i inim argumentima. molim vas da se oni koji do sad nisu, od sad pridrzavaju toga.


Flower, mislim da se ja nemam sto opravdavati, ali imam pravo izraziti svoj stav. nisam ga nikom nametala, dok bas naprotiv imam osjecaj da meni svi namecu svoj liberalniji odgoj kao smernicu kako "to treba". 

i jos nesto- ja sam za izrazito odgovorno roditeljstvo. sto se nasilja tice, u njega ne ubrajam odgojnu mjeru koju koristim, kao sto niti druge forumasice recimo ne bi time out nazvale zanemarivanjem djeteta. posto ja nikoga ne vrijedam, molim da se ne vrijeda niti mene.

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Zorana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pa stajalo ili ne stajalo u Pismu, protuzakonito je!
> 
> 
> kaj je protuzakonito, nisam shvatila, dijete odgajati u stezi (i mudrosti Božjoj) ili ga "šibom" izvaditi iz Podzemlja iliti Pakla (pa da ja nadodam, npr. droge, prostitucije, ili bilo kojih drugih, da se izrazim, sranja u životu).


da , bas to....

moram reci da u saveznoj drzavi u kojoj ja zivim, roditeljima se srecom ostavlja na izbor kako odgajati svoju djecu (drugim rijecima potpuno je legalno udariti dijete po guzi u javnosti).

----------


## Brunda

Hana Sara, ne vidim čime te to flower uvrijedila ako je zamolila da se stavovi i rasprave vezane uz fizičko kažnjavanje djece vode na nekom drugom topicu  :/ 
Zar je to tako teško?

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Hana Sara, ne vidim čime te to flower uvrijedila ako je zamolila da se stavovi i rasprave vezane uz fizičko kažnjavanje djece vode na nekom drugom topicu  :/ 
> Zar je to tako teško?


uvrijedila me konstrukcija, povezivanje "odgovornosti" sa vrstom discipliniranja te prozivanje "opravdavanja fizicke sile religijskim, svjetonazornim i inim argumentima". iznijela sam svoje misljenje na temu, nakon sto sam podijelila nesto sto je imalo VELIKE veze sa temom. nisam ni kanila ponovo o ovome raspravljati, u tome i je stvar.  :/

----------


## AdioMare

Hana_Sara, nitko te ne traži da budeš liberalnija nego jesi, zamoljena si samo da po krinkom odgoja u vjeri ne nalaziš opravdanje za fizičko kažnjavanje. Kako si usamljena po tom pitanju, bilo bi OK ne potezati to više, obzirom da su se sve forumašice koje na ovom topicu postaju izjasnile da im je to kao osobi, a posebno kao vjerniku - potpuno neprihvatljivo.
Vjerujem da ne želiš da se topic zaključa, zar ne?

----------


## white_musk

slažem se sa Adio Mare

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Hana_Sara, nitko te ne traži da budeš liberalnija nego jesi, zamoljena si samo da po krinkom odgoja u vjeri ne nalaziš opravdanje za fizičko kažnjavanje.


ako bas hoces, opravdanje mi (kao uostalom i tebi za postupke u odgoju) daje cinjenica da je to moje dijete, a ne tvoje ili dijete foruma Rode. sto se vjere tice, nema krinke: samo Biblija i jasne rijeci po pitanju odgoja.




> Kako si usamljena po tom pitanju, bilo bi OK ne potezati to više, obzirom da su se sve forumašice koje na ovom topicu postaju izjasnile da im je to kao osobi, a posebno kao vjerniku - potpuno neprihvatljivo.
> Vjerujem da ne želiš da se topic zaključa, zar ne?


usamljena na ovom forumu, to jest  :Wink:  . medju vjernicima nikako nisam usamljena u svom stavu prema odgoju! ali sto se tice zaljucavanja topica, slazem se... ne zelim to, a niti ne vidim zasto bi se zakljucao time sto sam u njega forvardirala mail o modernim vremenima koji me se dojmio.

----------


## suzyem

Adio Mare i Buba Klara, puno vam hvala! Voljela bi da i ostali mogu napisati svoja iskustva, što ih je dovelo vjeri i kako su se vrata otvorila   :Love:

----------


## ljiljan@

Buba Klara, tako je nekako i bilo i samnom. Međutim, ne bih htjela Suzyem da ti stekneš dojam da treba sjediti skrštenih ruku i čekati nevolje u životu da bi ti se objavio Bog. Zašto neki od nas ne mogu spoznati Boga bez da dotaknu dno? Vjerojatno zato što naš Gospodin jasno od nas traži da se odreknemo svijeta, da se odreknemo i sama sebe, ako želimo postati Njegovi. To nije lako. Fascinira me priča o cariniku Mateju, kako je postao Njegov apostol. Isus mu kaže – ostavi sve i pođi za mnom. I on ostavi sve i pođe za Njim!!! Kako jednostavna rečenica - ostaviti sve i poći za Njim! Ali što to konkretno znači u našim životima?
Matej je bio dakle, carinik, sluga Rimskog imperija, osvajača, tuđinca, koji je za svoju službu bio obilato nagrađivan, ali kao i svi takvi, u vlastitom narodu omražen. Farizeji (koji su se smatrali pravednicima) su se na to zapitali – pa gdje je tu pravda da ovaj koji navješta Kraljevstvo Božje zove za sobom narodne izdajice? Zaista, gdje je tu pravda? Upravo u tome, što je takav grešnik prepoznao u Isusu Kristu Prijatelja i Spasitelja, što nije propustio taj trenutak, već je na Njegov poziv ostavio sve beneficije i „sigurnu“ budućnost i krenuo u osvajanje jednog drugog Kraljevstva. Farizeji to nisu mogli upravo zato jer su bili samodopadni i jer nisu imali nimalo sumnje u ispravnost svog djelovanja. 
Mnogi kažu da je Crkva prekruta, prestroga, izvan vremena. I meni se nekada tako činilo. Danas mi je drago da je tako. Crkva samo poučava Kristov nauk. To joj je i zadaća i tako treba i ostati. A oni koji bi htjeli biti dio Njegove Crkve morali bi postupiti poput carinika Mateja, odreći se svega što nije u skladu s Njegovim naukom, istinski se obratiti, te cijelim svojim životom, i riječju i djelima svjedočiti Istinu.
Možda upravo zato mnogi od nas nisu bili na takvo obraćenje spremni dok je sve išlo glatko, već kad smo pali na samo dno – kad ionako nemaš kuda. A možda je tako i moralo biti da bi Slava Božja došla do punog izražaja.
Suzyem ideš u crkvu? To je divno! Kažeš da ne osjećaš ništa? Nema veze. Probaj započeti s Božjom riječi. Kod ulaska u crkvu zapitaj se: "Što mi Bog danas želi reći?". Kad staviš ruke u posvećenu vodu i dok se križaš zamoli Gospodina da ukloni sve prepreke u tebi koje te priječe da prihvatiš srcem Njegovu riječ. I slušaj čitanja, Evanđelje i propovijed. Osjetit ćeš s vremenom da te Riječ mijenja, obraća...

----------


## MGrubi

čitala sam danas intervju s vlč. Sudcem , sviđami se njegov način razmišljanja .... kako je zalud vjeronauk i odlaženje u crkvu ako djeca ne vide od roditelja šta znači živjeti u vjeri

----------


## sandra123

> čitala sam danas intervju s vlč. Sudcem , sviđami se njegov način razmišljanja .... kako je zalud vjeronauk i odlaženje u crkvu ako djeca ne vide od roditelja šta znači živjeti u vjeri


Potpisujem sto puta!

----------


## flower

> Flower, mislim da se ja nemam sto opravdavati, ali imam pravo izraziti svoj stav. nisam ga nikom nametala, dok bas naprotiv imam osjecaj da meni svi namecu svoj liberalniji odgoj kao smernicu kako "to treba".


 tocno tako, ovo je forum Udruge koja izmedju ostalog promovira odgoj bez nasilja i definitivno želimo educirati, a ponekad se to čita kao nametanje.
mislim da te nisam nicim uvrijedila, to mi nije bila namjera, ostavili smo dovoljno prostora za diskusiju i na tu temu ako zelis, ali ne na ovom topiku.
 :Love:

----------


## white_musk

ja ne bih mogla zamislit boljeg moderatora na ovom topicu!

flower  :Klap:   :Heart:

----------


## Hana_Sara

> tocno tako, ovo je forum Udruge koja izmedju ostalog promovira odgoj bez nasilja i definitivno želimo educirati, a ponekad se to čita kao nametanje.


ma sve je to meni jasno sto vi promovirate, ali evo bas u *ovoj* temi meni se ucinilo ok promovirati sto kaze Biblija na tu temu pa opet izaslo na svadju i lose... a to bas nisam zeljela! zao mi je ako se moj razlicit stav docekuje kao provokacija, stvarno to nije bila namjera...




> mislim da te nisam nicim uvrijedila, to mi nije bila namjera, ostavili smo dovoljno prostora za diskusiju i na tu temu ako zelis, ali ne na ovom topiku.


no hard feelings. i fakat mi se ne da vise raspravljati o ovom tak da ne bi, fala   :Razz:

----------


## buba klara

Suzyem, dobro ti je Ljiljana podcrtala u vezi mog posta, da možda ne bi krivo shvatila. (Zato sam i napisala da je svačiji put do vjere drugačiji i nijedno iskustvo nije isto). Naravno da ne moraš taknut dno da bi spoznala vjeru, to je bio moj slučaj.   :Smile:  
Samo mu se otvori, a i Ljiljana ti je dobar savjet dala za početak, slušaj Riječ, polako i čuti ćeš nešto za sebe.  :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

> ja ne bih mogla zamislit boljeg moderatora na ovom topicu!
> 
> flower


X

----------


## white_musk

*Suzyem*

pitala si o ulasku/povratku vjeri

Za mene je moja religoznost kao rijetka i izuzetno vrijedna biljčica,koja mi je rasla por prozorom, a ja je nisam primjećivala.
Prolazila sam kraj nje
ignorisala njen miris
nekad mi je i smetala
nekad mi je bila "na putu"
neka d je bila suvišna
nekad je kvarila dojam fasade,

a onda se pojavio pupoljak,
od kojeg nikad ljepšeg nisam vidjela,
pa mi je biljčica počela pozitivno skretat pažnju na sebe
odjednom:
mi se počeo sviđati njen miris
kad  nisam bila blizu nje, falila mi je
čak je i fasada bila nepotpuna bez nje

onda je došla zima,
pa sam odlučila biljčicu(za koju mi je do tad bilo svjedno što se smrzava)
unijetu u kuću,
počela sam da se brinem o njoj,
da je njegujem
i ona mi se otvorila-procvjetala je u najljepšim bojama-tu pred mojim očima
očarala me i probudila toplotu i ljubav u mom srcu,
odjednom sam počela osjećat da je život nepotpun bez te moje biljčice
i prigrlila sam je svom svojom ljubavlju
i ja sam se njoj otvorila
i kad sam se otvorila
bila sam spremna da spoznam i da spoznam i da spoznam i da spoznajem
ljubav Božiju,
koja kad te takne,
ispuni te neopisivim zadovoljstvom
i dati snagu i hrabrost i ljubav
da voliš ljude zato što su ljudi
i da voliš sebe sa svim svojim greškama 
i da voliš život,jer baš takav treba da bude
i da budeš voljen jer znaš voljeti  :Heart:  


a siguran sam, da svako ima tu biljčicu, samo neko neće da je vidi,neko ne zna da je vidi,neko ne treba da je vidi,a ona želi biti viđena  :Love:

----------


## buba klara

WM, prelijepo  :Heart:

----------


## NetkoMiOteoNick

Jedno iskustvo bez životnih nevolja.

Obraćenje je išlo otprilike ovako.
Prije dosta godina živjela sam s dečkom (sadašnjim mužem, on je i tada bio vjernik), ponekad bi se na njega naljutila i ta ljutnja bi me dosta dugo držala. Jednom me on pitao, pomolim li se ja kad sam ljuta. Ja sam pomislila, da da dobro evo pomolit ću se. I pomolila sam se iskreno, mada nisam ništa očekivala. I ljutnja me prošla. Tada sam valjda prvi put posumnjala da je Bog stvaran.

Nakon nekog vremena odlučili smo se vjenčati. Njemu je bilo nezamislivo ne vjenčati se u crkvi. Kako ja nisam bila krštena, morala sam naučiti nešto o kršćanstvu (zatim krstiti, pričestiti i potvrditi). Nisam išla na vjeronauk nego mi je svećenik dao da pročitam Novi zavjet i nekoliko puta došla sam njemu na razgovor. Kroz to vrijeme shvatila sam:
 * da se kršćani, židovi i ostali slažu da je Isus rođen, živio, umro i da je tijelo nestalo iz groba,
 * da se kršćani i židovi (za ostale ne znam) slažu da je za života činio nevjerojatne stvari,
 * da su neslaganja su oko toga gdje je tijelo nestalo i kako (zašto) je mogao činiti one nevjerojatne stvari.

Sada slijedi moje razmišljanje o tome gdje je tijelo nestalo.
Teorija da je netko ukrao tijelo nije mi prihvatljiva. Kome je bilo u interesu da tijelo nestane?
 * Rimljani su se htjeli rješiti problema koje je uzrokovao Isus. Ne vidim kako bi nestanak tijela doprinio smirivanju situacije.
 * Židovima je bilo u interesu da tijelo ostane u grobu. To bi bio dokaz da je obični smrtnik.
 * Mnogi isusovi sljedbenici umrli su mučeničkom smrću – ne vjerujem da bi za laž išli na muke (da sakriju tijelo, a tvrde da je uskrsnuo).

Još sam čula teoriju da uopće nije umro nego se onesvjestio. Pa kad se osvjestio, sam je odšetao... (nekud u Indiju) – to bi mi bilo skroz nelogično ponašanje nakon onoga što je činio i govorio prije razapinjanja.

Moj zaključak je bio da Isus JE uskrsnuo i da JE Bog. To mi je bilo dovoljno da povjerujem u istinitost izvještaja o njegovom ovozemaljskom životu. Pa navještaj Isusa u Starom zavjetu itd, itd...

Ovo je prepričano moje razmišljanje. Ništa od toga je ne mogu dokazati, niti imam namjeru nekoga uvjeravati.

----------


## AdioMare

Hej, *Netko kome je ukraden nick*! Dobro došla.

Možda sam ja plitka kada se nisam bavila takvim razmišljanjima kao ti  :Grin:  , ali moja je vodilja ona: "Blaženi oni koji vjeruju, a ne vide" (ili ne trebaju dokaze).

----------


## white_musk

> Jedno iskustvo bez životnih nevolja.
> 
> Obraćenje je išlo otprilike ovako.
> Prije dosta godina živjela sam s dečkom (sadašnjim mužem, on je i tada bio vjernik), ponekad bi se na njega naljutila i ta ljutnja bi me dosta dugo držala. Jednom me on pitao, pomolim li se ja kad sam ljuta. Ja sam pomislila, da da dobro evo pomolit ću se. I pomolila sam se iskreno, mada nisam ništa očekivala. I ljutnja me prošla. Tada sam valjda prvi put posumnjala da je Bog stvaran.
> 
> Nakon nekog vremena odlučili smo se vjenčati. Njemu je bilo nezamislivo ne vjenčati se u crkvi. Kako ja nisam bila krštena, morala sam naučiti nešto o kršćanstvu (zatim krstiti, pričestiti i potvrditi). Nisam išla na vjeronauk nego mi je svećenik dao da pročitam Novi zavjet i nekoliko puta došla sam njemu na razgovor. Kroz to vrijeme shvatila sam:
>  * da se kršćani, židovi i ostali slažu da je Isus rođen, živio, umro i da je tijelo nestalo iz groba,
>  * da se kršćani i židovi (za ostale ne znam) slažu da je za života činio nevjerojatne stvari,
>  * da su neslaganja su oko toga gdje je tijelo nestalo i kako (zašto) je mogao činiti one nevjerojatne stvari.
> ...


evo samo još da kažem stav islama  o tome:

-Isa a.s.(Isus) je imao posebne sposobnosti(npr.liječenje bolesnih)koje mu je Allah dž.ž. darovao da bi mogao ljude uvjerit u svoje poslanstvo.
Takve blagodati su imali i vjerovjesnici prije njega(npr.Sulejman a.s-Solomon je upravljao vjetrom  i razumio govor ptica)

-Isa a.s. nije umro,nego je uzdignut na nebo i ponovo će sići,a taj njegov silazak će biti jedan od predznaka Sudnjega Dana

----------


## NetkoMiOteoNick

AdioMare

Moji roditelj nisu me odgajali u vjeri. Ni Bog ni religija uopće se nisu spominjali. Za Isusa sam mislila da je izmišljeni lik iz legendi.

Gornje razmišljanje je iz vremena kad sam imala 25 godina, a malčica sam nastrojena na prirodne znanosti gdje postoje pravila i nepromjenjivi zakoni, nema - ja sam to ovako shvatila i to meni ovo znači... Pa vjerojatno otuda takav način razmišljanja. - Nevjerni Toma

Bogu hvala da ima i drugačijih.

----------


## AdioMare

*Nikice* (dozvoli da te tako zovem nick ti je predugačak  :Grin:  ) nemam ja ništa protiv tvog načina, zaista, ne moraš mi se opravdavati jer te ne prozivam niti ti ne sudim. 
Samo sam rekla.  :Smile:

----------


## ljiljan@

> ja ne bih mogla zamislit boljeg moderatora na ovom topicu!
> 
> flower


U potpunosti se slažem!

----------


## MGrubi

> NetkoMiOteoNick prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Jedno iskustvo bez životnih nevolja.
> 
> Obraćenje je išlo otprilike ovako.
> Prije dosta godina živjela sam s dečkom (sadašnjim mužem, on je i tada bio vjernik), ponekad bi se na njega naljutila i ta ljutnja bi me dosta dugo držala. Jednom me on pitao, pomolim li se ja kad sam ljuta. Ja sam pomislila, da da dobro evo pomolit ću se. I pomolila sam se iskreno, mada nisam ništa očekivala. I ljutnja me prošla. Tada sam valjda prvi put posumnjala da je Bog stvaran.
> 
> Nakon nekog vremena odlučili smo se vjenčati. Njemu je bilo nezamislivo ne vjenčati se u crkvi. Kako ja nisam bila krštena, morala sam naučiti nešto o kršćanstvu (zatim krstiti, pričestiti i potvrditi). Nisam išla na vjeronauk nego mi je svećenik dao da pročitam Novi zavjet i nekoliko puta došla sam njemu na razgovor. Kroz to vrijeme shvatila sam:
> ...


samo neka ne žuri s tim silaskom

----------


## NetkoMiOteoNick

A ja bi da što prije dođe.

----------


## Zdenka2

> A ja bi da što prije dođe.


I ja.

----------


## MGrubi

> NetkoMiOteoNick prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A ja bi da što prije dođe.
> 
> 
> I ja.


samo se vi nadajte, nema easy-way-out
ovaj planet smo uništili i doći će nam taj račun na naplatu, e sad hoćemo li ga mi platiti ili naši unuci ... to ne znam

----------


## ljiljan@

> Zdenka2 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  NetkoMiOteoNick prvotno napisa
> ...


U tome i jest poanta. Planet je uništilo sve ono zlo u čovjeku koje ga je natjeralo na izume poput atomske bombe i ostalih sredstava mržnje i nasilja. Planet je uništilo i klanjanje krivom gospodaru - novcu i profitu, bez obaziranja na stvarne potrebe čovjeka. Planet je uništilo to što se čovjek okrenuo od Stvoritelja. Ima jedna lijepa poruka Majke Božje Međugorske - sva zla svijeta izviru iz ljudskog srca. Sve ono što nas tjera na svađu i mržnju zapravo nosi sobom smrt. 
Neće svi platiti, platit će oni koji čine zla. A tko će to biti, to zna samo Gospodin. Jer u Evanđelju po Mateju jasno je rekao - ne sudite jedni drugima.

----------


## AdioMare

> Neće svi platiti, platit će oni koji čine zla. A tko će to biti, to zna samo Gospodin. Jer u Evanđelju po Mateju jasno je rekao - ne sudite jedni drugima.


Zato bih ja voljela dobiti na vremenu taman toliko da popravim loš dojam. 
Dok sam bila mlađa uznemiravala me priča o djevama s fenjerima koje su zaspale i nisu bile spremne u onaj čas kad Gospodin je došao da ih povede.
Danas bih željela samo toliko vremena da pokažem da mogu bolje.  :Sad:

----------


## MGrubi

ma imaš vremena, čitav život 

ako dobro pogledaš u povijest vidjeti češ da se svako-malo poklapala predskazanja Sudnjeg dana .. bilo ih je bar 50 do sad, uključujući famozne brojeve tipa 1000. g. , 2000. g. ...
ma

reka je moj prijatelj: možda je ovaj život, čistilište nekog drugog života

----------


## ljiljan@

> Dok sam bila mlađa uznemiravala me priča o djevama s fenjerima koje su zaspale i nisu bile spremne u onaj čas kad Gospodin je došao da ih povede.
> (


Ti si super. Mene dok sam bila mlađa nije ništa takvo uznemiravalo. 

A predskazanja MGrubi - ovisi od koga dolaze. Bolje se s njima ne zamarati već u svakom trenutku vršiti volju Oca Svemogućeg. Onda ti predskazanja ne trebaju.

----------


## Zdenka2

AdioMare,   :Love: , i mene je ta priča o djevama uznemiravala kao mladu djevu. Nisam željela i ne želim živjeti životom na razini jednog dana. Ta parabola mi je bila jedna od onih koja me je motivirala da svoj život uvijek promatram i vodim u vidu vječnosti. Naravno da je to često nemoguća misija, ali već i sama pomisao na to mijenja moja razmišljanja i postupke, mene.

----------


## dupla duplica

> suzyem prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> I da, još nešto, što me jako interesira, kako postići vjeru? Kako ste vi to postigle, pogotovo ako niste bile vjernice cijelog života? Dal je to neki klik u glavi što se desi, kako, na koji način, ja pokušavam, al ne ide...   
> Dal nije došlo moje vrijeme? Jer ne osjećam ništa u crkvi, ne mogu se prepustiti...
> 
> 
> Meni je došlo kroz teškoće u životu. Dok je sve išlo glatko nije mi trebao Bog. Kad više nisam nalazila izlaza, u nekoliko navrata iz dubine duše zavapila sam - Bože pomozi mi! Nisam u to vrijeme znala kako se moli krunica, ali ovakva molitva izrečena svim srcem i u velikoj potrebi naišla je na odjek. Sve se nakon toga počelo kretati prema boljem, prema Njemu. Ne mogu ti to riječima baš opisati. Možda smo mi kršćani, a vjerujem i drugi vjernici, čudni kad zahvaljujemo Bogu i za životna trpljenja, ali u tome je smisao - da ih nisam imala ne bih imala vjeru. A da danas nemam vjeru, da se ne uzdam u Gospodina već u sebe samu,   preostao bi mi samo strah. Jer na ono najbitnije u životu čovjek nema utjecaja.


*
suzyem*, tako mi te drago vidjeti ovdje...  :Kiss:   :Kiss:  

evo, potpisujem *ljiljanu* u ovome (kao, uostalom, i u svemu   :Kiss:  ) - i moj put bio je preko križa, preko iskustva egzistencijalne krize (nadam se da ću ti jednom nadugo i naširoko pričati uz kavu). kad sam se našla pred zidom i vidjela da sam kao ljudsko biće nemoćna ići dalje, iskreno sam Ga pozvala...i On mi se objavio. Otada jednostavno VJERUJEM i ZNAM da Bog _jest_ i da je Isus Njegov Sin.

No neki ljudi imaju tu milost da su vjeru primili kao djeca, od svojih roditelja, i koliko god možda načini prenošenja vjere djeci bili "krivi", staromodni, za neke možda ponekad i nasilni, oni su samo odraz ljudskih granica, ali i ljubavi roditelja koji su željeli djeci dati ono što su smatrali najvrijednijim darom. Vjeru!

E sad, da netko ne bi iščitao između redaka da opravdavam nasilje kao metodu - apsolutno ne. Ali prihvaćam da su i roditelji ljudi koji mogu pogriješiti, iz neznanja, ili nemoći, ili uvjerenja da je to Božja volja, ili štogod već. Nisam spremna baciti kamen na njih, ali sam spremna svakome pružiti ruku, koji pomoć treba. Pritom mislim na to da i u roditeljskoj ulozi možemo "pasti" i učiniti nešto što možda ne odobravamo. I zato ne sudim. Ni Hanu-Saru, ni druge. Jer imam ovo iskustvo: mene nisu tukli. Ja sam odlučila da neću tući svoju djecu. Ne vjerujem u tu metodu, ne vjerujem da je od Boga, i mislila sam da sam jaka i da neću nikada kiksati. Ali, jesam. Dok sam imala (samo) dvoje dječice i dobru logistiku i puno strpljenja, mogla sam se potpuno kontrolirati, u velikoj većini situacija. A onda sam dobila još dvije bebice. Vrlo zahtjevna situacija. Uz dvoje starije, zahtjevne (tako sam ih naučila, da se puno bavim njima) djece, odjednom je za mene bilo previše zahtjeva. I vidjela sam svoje granice. Vidjela sam da ne mogu uvijek sve kontrolirati. I desilo mi se nekoliko puta da sam dala "po guzi". Ne zato jer sam to promislila i odlučila da tako treba. Ne zato jer sam vjerovala da tako Bog od mene hoće. Ne. Nego samo zato jer sam bila umorna, frustrirana, nemoćna - i nisam vidjela drugi izlaz. Žao mi je zbog toga, ispričala sam se djeci, pokajala se milion puta... I sada, o čemu zapravo pričam? O tome da ne mislim da sam zbog toga loš roditelj. Zbog toga što pogriješim. Kao što ne mislim niti da sam loša žena jer sam nekad nervnozna, razdražljiva i svadljiva. Ili mi se taj dan ne kuha jako. Ili nešto slično. I ne mislim da je neki drugi roditelj kojem se koji put desilo da vikne na dijete, stavi dijete u kut ili ga pecne po guzi - da je za osudu. Postupak JE za osudu. Svakako. I ne bi se trebao ponavljati niti postati rutina. Ako se ponavlja, treba potražiti i stručnu pomoć u tome. ALI - čovjeka ne sudim.

Zašto ovo pišem? Zato jer vjerujem da treba i to reći. Jer kao roditelj vidim da se jako mnogo piše o zahtjevima - trebamo biti ovakvi, raditi ovako i ovako, ovo moramo, ovo ne smijemo...i to sve skupa je dobro i velika pomoć. Ali, priznajmo, stvara i pritisak na roditelja. Da moramo biti "savršeni", po knjizi. I kada nismo (a nismo!), osjećamo krivnju.

E, pa na ovom topicu mogu javno reći - osjećaj krivnje nije od Boga. On ne želi da se kinjimo radi propusta i naše prošlosti. On je Onaj koji nas prihvaća, bezuvjetno. On je Onaj koji nas ljubi bez obzira na sve. I to je ono što vjerujem da trebam prenijeti vlastitoj djeci - ovu sliku Boga kao milosrdnog Oca, punog ljubavi i praštanja, koji je uvijek tu za nas.
Zato ja mislim da je bitno da djeca vide da smo i mi roditelji ljudi. Treba znati priznati kad smo pogriješili. Treba se ponekad i posvaditi pred djecom, ali im jasno reći da za to nisu krivi i onda se pred njima pomiriti. To je bitno. Malo poniznosti. Malo ljudskosti. Samo je Jedan bez grijeha.

Eto, to sam htjela reći. Ajde sad, curke, pucajte!  :Laughing:

----------


## MGrubi

> E, pa na ovom topicu mogu javno reći - osjećaj krivnje nije od Boga. On ne želi da se kinjimo radi propusta i naše prošlosti. On je Onaj koji nas prihvaća, bezuvjetno. On je Onaj koji nas ljubi bez obzira na sve. I to je ono što vjerujem da trebam prenijeti vlastitoj djeci - ovu sliku Boga kao milosrdnog Oca, punog ljubavi i praštanja, koji je uvijek tu za nas. 
> Zato ja mislim da je bitno da djeca vide da smo i mi roditelji ljudi. Treba znati priznati kad smo pogriješili. Treba se ponekad i posvaditi pred djecom, ali im jasno reći da za to nisu krivi i onda se pred njima pomiriti. To je bitno. Malo poniznosti. Malo ljudskosti. Samo je Jedan bez grijeha.


  :Heart:  [/code]

----------


## ljiljan@

Dupla duplica jako si dobro sve napisala. U potpunosti se slažem s tobom. Kod Svete ispovijedi koristim Ispit savjesti prema deset zapovijedi. Kod pete zapovijedi - ne ubij - izričito te pita - tučeš li koga? I ja sam taj grijeh imala, ispovijedila ga (nakon mog obraćenja) mome Gospodinu. 
A Bogu zahvaljujem neprestano što nemam na svojoj savjesti mnogo teže grijehe protiv života. Zapravo danas vidim da je sva ona potreba da proteklih godina obilazim Međugorje, katoličke seminare, molitvene zajednice proizlazi iz Njegove volje da me ojača da prihvatim taj plan koji je imao samnom - još jedan dar života. I kad mi netko kaže da sam hrabra što sam se odlučila roditi s 40, ja te zasluge proslijeđujem Isusu, jer ja sama po sebi ne znam što bih...

----------


## white_musk

ja mislim da je svađa pred djecom nepotrebna i degitatvna,JER ako već unaprijed moram reći djetetu _nisi ti kriv_  to znači da znam da ću ga svjesno izložit nepotrebnom stresu, ali eto, nije kriv,pa nek sluša kako mi  iznosimo svoj prljavi veš pred njim.

Ja mislim da svađe spadaju u bračnu intimu i to se riješava u 4 oka, bez publike, a pogotovo ne pred djecom.

ali to je samo moje mišljenje

ja bih jako bila zahvalna svojima da su me istih poštedili i da sam na miru mogla da _skupljam markice_, a ne da noćima ne mogu da spavam jer ne znam zašto se svađaju.

Mi možemo misliti da djeca to mogu podnijeti, ali nisu oni tako robustni kako mi to mislimo, jer da bi shvatili da je nešto _ništa_ fali im iskustvo u kome se to iskristalisalo kao ništa.

tako da se ja nikako ne slažem sa ovim mišljenjem :/

----------


## MGrubi

svađa koja je svađa je destruktivna

konstruktivna svađa je dobar primjer riješavanja konflikta

----------


## suzyem

Mislim si što da napišem, i nikako da smislim.. vaši postovi su predivni, vidim da vam vjera i Bog daju puno snage za životne teškoće i... iskreno, zavidim vam! A to je grijeh...   :Sad:   Nikad nisam zavidila nikome na materijalnim stvarima, stvarno, al na ovome bogatstvu što ga vi imate  :/ 
Ja sam u zadnje tri godine prošla kroz teška iskušenja, i MM zajedno sa mnom... al eto izvlačimo se, kako znamo i umijemo... nisam se nikad nikome žalila da mi je teško i sl. nit sam od koga tražila pomoć... nisam taj tip... vjerujem da bi mi puno pomoglo da mogu naći Gospodina kao i vi. MM me podržava u tome, u biti mislim da čeka mene...
Al eto, još to ne osjećam  :/

----------


## white_musk

ali ne pred djecom!

ja sam ubijeđena da niti jedno dijete ne želi znati ništa o problemima koji se javljaju među roditeljima.

sve ostale svađe nisu tako opasne , pa možda mogu koristiti kao primjer konstruktivnog rješavanja problema.

isto je i sa konstruktivnom(sa ponuženom pomoći ili savjetom)  i destruktivnom kritikom(čisto vrijeđanje, bez ideje za boljitak).

Ali ne mogu da shavtim kako se na djecu može pozitivno odrazit da budu sudionici roditeljske svađe.Ne mogu!
A da znate kako to boli, pa kad je i (sad! znam) banalno  :Sad:

----------


## MGrubi

ja mislim da je binto da dijete vidi da je konflikt normalan dio suživota dva čovjeka
najbitniji dio prepirke ie oprost i mirenje

----------


## white_musk

dva ;ovjeka da, ali ne roditelja

to je nepotreban stres i onda se učimo onom _pa normalno je i posvađati se_ I JESTE! ali se tome lakše i olako pristupa ,ako se živi po zadatoj matrici

a može i drugačije, nije svađa tako neophodna ako se izolira fitilj i radi na prevenciji za dobrobit mira i harmonije u porodici.


nešto mi sad smeta

nešto mi tako smeta trenutno na ovom topicu

odo skontat pa se javim  :Kiss:

----------


## white_musk

SKONTALA  :Grin:  

ne sviđa mi se, ma ustvari smeta mi što se na ovaj vjerski topic trpa prvo udaranje djece(jedva to skidosmo s vrata), e sad  svađa pred djecom.

mene to jako pogađa.

pogađa vjernika u meni.

i znam ja da je ovo real life, ooo da i te kako znam  :Smile:  ,ali moja vjera je čista od agresivnosti i ovo me toliko boli  :Crying or Very sad:  

ne bih ovo pisala ni na jednom drugom topicu, ali udarilo mi je substancu i ne tražim da me se razumije,ja ću to malo isplakat i onda će bit sve 5  :Wink:  

jer ono što vjera jeste-ljepota-na ovakvim temama gubi svoje lice

i još nešto-tema bezgrešnosti-  :Smile:  -ne vjerujem da postoji ijedan čovjek koji misli da je bezgrešan.

ja nastojim da griješim što manje i da učim na greškama,ali svako svoj put krči,tako da će i moje dijete na svojim greškama morat učiti i baš je dobro što  je tako

----------


## MGrubi

ok

ali ako štitiš djete od prisustva konfliktu dviju osobe, takoreći držiš ga pod "staklenim zvonom" , neće li mu kasnije biti problem rješavati vlastite sukobe s ostalom djecom?

život nije ružičast s leptiričima, nego siv i kadkad grub

djeca neće shvatiti razlog konfliktu (to nije ni bitno) , ali jako dobro razume neizgovorene emocije, čak i kad se roditelj pred njim pretvara da je sve ok 
mislim, da dokle god u konfliktu ne sudjeluju emocije nepoštivanja sugovornika, mržnje, namjernog nanošenja boli, da je svađa zdrava za zajednicu 

guranje pod tepih nije zdravo

ali SAMO kod konstruktivne glasnije rasprave

----------

kao prvo potpisujem duplu duplićku




> ja mislim da je binto da dijete vidi da je konflikt normalan dio suživota dva čovjeka
> najbitniji dio prepirke ie oprost i mirenje


ja se slažem sa ovime da je ponekad potrebno posvađati se pred djecom, ali ona bitna stvar jest ta da se isto tako mama i tata, koji su se posvađali i možda rekli ružne riječi, POMIRE PRED DJECOM, izljube se, traže oproštenje jedan od drugoga.
i mislim da će tada i njihova djeca kad se udaju živjeti u realnom svijetu, da ako se posvađaju na medenom mjesecu, neće odmah zvati odvjetnika (  :Grin:  ) nego će reći, pa moji roditelji su se tisuću puta posvađali i pomirili i gle još su u braku...
a ne da i sami uđu u brak sa stavom: slučajno se ne posvađati




> i znam ja da je ovo real life, ooo da i te kako znam Smile ,ali moja vjera je čista od agresivnosti i ovo me toliko boli Crying or Very sad


zato nas i Isus ne bez veze, nego zato jer zna za real life, uči da oprostimo onome tko se o nas ogriješio, i to ne samo ponekad, nego 70X7 puta na dan, dakle uvijek

----------


## white_musk

> zato nas i Isus ne bez veze, nego zato jer zna za real life, uči da oprostimo onome tko se o nas ogriješio, i to ne samo ponekad, nego 70X7 puta na dan, dakle uvijek


 :?   ne znam zašto to kažeš meni

oprost je naređen u islamu i upoznata sam sa njegovom važnošću,ali mislim da te nisam baš najbolje skontala,barem ne poantu :? 

[bMGrubi[/b]

mislim da sma te razumjela,ali me strah reći da se slažem iz 2 razloga:

1.)nisu svi roditelji taktični kao ti( i vjerovatno TM) pa da znaju procjenit šta je za dječije uši, a ako kažem:treba se svađat, onda se gubi ono *konstruktivno*-ZA NEKE!
mislim da me razumiješ

2.)ovo me pogodilo u sridu jednog od najbolnijih poglavlja mog života,pa sam zato hipersenzibilna   :Sad:  

tebi  :Love:

----------


## MGrubi

slažem se, zato sam i napomenula jako bitnu stvar; da mora biti isključivo konstrkuktivna rasprava, destruktivne su štetne za čitavu zajednicu

ima dana kad MM grinta i loše je volje, tada koristim taktiku izbjegavajnja konflikta jer znam da s njim u takvom raspoloženju nema konstruktivne svađe ... isto e ponašam kad sam ja loše volje

prije Nere, bi se posvadila bez obzira na sve
ona me tjera da radim na kvaliteti komunikacije s MM-om

----------


## dupla duplica

*McGrubi*, ti si me dobro shvatila - ovo što govoriš, na to sam i ja mislila. 
NE mislim da se pošto -poto treba pred djecom svadit. Nipošto!
Ali svađe se dese. Nije realno očekivati da se uvijek uspiju ostaviti za 4 oka. E, a onda kad se dese, pred djecom, mislim da je jako važno DA ih riješimo, i važno je KAKO ih riješimo. Ni odgađanje razgovora za _kad djeca zaspu_ nije uvijek dobro - oni i predobro osjete napetosti i neizgovorene osude i netrpeljivosti - i tek se tada pitaju što je bilo s time?
 tu nam je prilika da ih poučimo nenasilnom rješavanju konflikata. a i tome da smo ljudi. ali ljudi koji, Bogu hvala na tom daru, znaju oprostiti i izmiriti se. Tu se pozivam na Riječ Božju koja veli "ne daj da sunce zađe nad vašom svađom", odnosno tako nekako da sad ne tražim citat. Sa time se jako slažem, i teško idem leć ako smo mm i ja u "zategnutim" odnosima. Nastojimo to riješiti prije i zaspati u miru. I to je meni super.

*wm*, osjećam tvoju ranjivost po tom pitanju,   :Love:  , svi smo jako osjetljivi na svoje rane iz djetinjstva, normalno. Dobro je da ne želiš Issu izlagat svađama, i ja dajem sve od sebe da ih poštedim trauma. Samo, kako sam rekla, nije uvijek moguće...na žalost, samo smo ljudi. E onda, kad padnem, tješi me barem to da mi je oprošteno od Oca i da se mogu izmiriti i ispričati onima koje sam povrijedila. A oni s tim mogu raditi što žele - primiti oprost, ili ga odbaciti i nastaviti zamjerati i pustiti mržnji da raste. Za mene je naučiti tražiti oprost u poniznosti bila veeelika lekcija koja mi je donijela puno mira. I još učim, nije uvijek lako poniziti se. Ali je UVIJEK blagotvorno.
 :Heart:

----------


## MGrubi

wm , dd   :Love:

----------


## dupla duplica

:Love:  

*suzyem*, samo strpljivo sama sa sobom. Otac je jako strpljiv, javit će ti se kad budeš spremna.  :Kiss:

----------


## wildflower

samo da vam mahnem, citam vas  :Smile: . cure, hvala vam  :Heart:  na svim dragocjenim  rijecima koje na ovom topicu dijelite s nama.

----------


## Zdenka2

Kad smo već zapeli u svađe (  :Rolling Eyes:  ), reći ću svoje mišljenje da nema konstruktivne svađe. Konstruktivan može biti samo normalan razgovor, u kojem mišljenja mogu biti suprotstavljena, ali nema sveg onog dekora koji čini svađu. Jako sam protiv svađanja pred djecom i mislim da to ostavlja trag u njihovoj duši i da oni ne mogu razumjeti što je tu konstruktivno (iskreno, ne mogu ni ja). MM i ja imamo razgovore u kojima se jedno drugome suprotstavljamo ili nešto moramo riješiti, ali takve razgovore ostavljamo za nasamo. I nipošto ne prelazimo u svađu! 

Ne osuđujem to da ljudi zbog obaveza i briga puknu, pa izgube kontrolu i posvađaju se, ali to nije dobro ni za koga, a pogotovo ne za djecu.

----------

> :?   ne znam zašto to kažeš meni
> 
> oprost je naređen u islamu i upoznata sam sa njegovom važnošću,ali mislim da te nisam baš najbolje skontala,barem ne poantu :?


zato jer sigurno ne bi bilo govora niti u Bibliji a ni u Kuranu o oproštenju, da se kao prvo osobe u obitelji ne posvađaju, pa su potrebne oproštenja i pomirenja, a onda i svi drugi

----------


## Zdenka2

> white_musk prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  :?   ne znam zašto to kažeš meni
> 
> oprost je naređen u islamu i upoznata sam sa njegovom važnošću,ali mislim da te nisam baš najbolje skontala,barem ne poantu :?
> 
> 
> zato jer sigurno ne bi bilo govora niti u Bibliji a ni u Kuranu o oproštenju, da se kao prvo osobe u obitelji ne posvađaju, pa su potrebne oproštenja i pomirenja, a onda i svi drugi


Oprost o kojem govore Biblija i Kur'an je oprost od grijeha. A i svađa je grijeh, zar ne?

----------


## dupla duplica

Zdenkić, govore i o oprostu Božjem od našim grijeha, ali i tome kako trebamo učiti opraštati jedni drugima ako želimo živjeti u skladu s Božjom voljom i zakonom Ljubavi...Ljubav je velikodušna, dobrostiva, kaže poslanica Korinćanima, ne zavidi, ne hvasta se, ne nadima...nije nepristojna, ne traži svoje, nije razdražljiva, ne pamti zlo.....sve vjeruje, svemu se nada, sve podnosi. Tu smo govorile, čini mi se, više o ovoj zapovijedi ljubavi u kontekstu oprosta.
A ti se nikad ne naljutiš i ne osudiš nekoga u srcu? možda si blizu svetosti, al ja nisam pa to teško razumijem...

----------

> Oprost o kojem govore Biblija i Kur'an je oprost od grijeha. A i svađa je grijeh, zar ne?


ja znam što Biblija govori o tome (u Kuran zavirim kad ga netko na forumu spomene, pa pročitam što me zanima). da ako se netko ogriješi o tebe idi i moli oproštenje. i to se na najbolji način može naučiti u kući. djeca ako vide da se roditelji nakon svađe pomire, a ne frnje idućih sto godine ili rastave, i oni će se međustobno (braća i sestre) miriti i u školi i kasnije tražiti oproštenje od drugoga. 
pa grijeh je, zato nas je i Isus došao na svijet, da otkupi grešnike, mene prvu.
 :Smile:

----------


## Zdenka2

> Zdenkić, govore i o oprostu Božjem od našim grijeha, ali i tome kako trebamo učiti opraštati jedni drugima ako želimo živjeti u skladu s Božjom voljom i zakonom Ljubavi...Ljubav je velikodušna, dobrostiva, kaže poslanica Korinćanima, ne zavidi, ne hvasta se, ne nadima...nije nepristojna, ne traži svoje, nije razdražljiva, ne pamti zlo.....sve vjeruje, svemu se nada, sve podnosi. Tu smo govorile, čini mi se, više o ovoj zapovijedi ljubavi u kontekstu oprosta.
> A ti se nikad ne naljutiš i ne osudiš nekoga u srcu? možda si blizu svetosti, al ja nisam pa to teško razumijem...


Joj, duplićka, ja sam već sto puta rekla i stoti puta ponavljam, ja sam daleko od svetosti. Najobični, slabi čovjek, to sam ja. Ono što sam napisala nije soljenje pameti s visine svetosti, daleko od toga. Napisala sam načelno mišljenje o svađi koje dijelim s White musk. Nije poanta u tome da će se svijet srušiti ako se roditelji posvade, pomire i dijete to vidi nego u tome da treba priznati da to nije dobro i truditi se da se dijete ne izlaže takvim prizorima. Kada dijete vidi svađu, ono ne razumije oko čega se roditelji svađaju, boji se, ne zna na koju bi se stranu svrstalo i očekuje li se to od njega, čitav svijet mu je uzdrman i vrlo lako preuveličava svađu, čak i svaljuje krivnju na sebe. Eto, ja sam htjela reći da to nije dobro. A što se mene tiče, ja se stvarno ne svađam. Naučila sam druge taktike rješavanja problema. Naljutim se, naravno, ali se ne svađam. Mislim da je tu u pitanju zrelost - prije sam se više pravdala, danas to smatram gubljenjem vremena.

----------


## MGrubi

> vrabec-te-dal prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  white_musk prvotno napisa
> ...


dok ne vrijeđaš , nije
dok verbalno ili fizički ne nanosiš bol, nije grijeh

----------


## dupla duplica

> Joj, duplićka, ja sam već sto puta rekla i stoti puta ponavljam, ja sam daleko od svetosti. Najobični, slabi čovjek, to sam ja. Ono što sam napisala nije soljenje pameti s visine svetosti, daleko od toga. Napisala sam načelno mišljenje o svađi koje dijelim s White musk. Nije poanta u tome da će se svijet srušiti ako se roditelji posvade, pomire i dijete to vidi nego u tome da treba priznati da to nije dobro i truditi se da se dijete ne izlaže takvim prizorima. Kada dijete vidi svađu, ono ne razumije oko čega se roditelji svađaju, boji se, ne zna na koju bi se stranu svrstalo i očekuje li se to od njega, čitav svijet mu je uzdrman i vrlo lako preuveličava svađu, čak i svaljuje krivnju na sebe. Eto, ja sam htjela reći da to nije dobro. A što se mene tiče, ja se stvarno ne svađam. Naučila sam druge taktike rješavanja problema. Naljutim se, naravno, ali se ne svađam. Mislim da je tu u pitanju zrelost - prije sam se više pravdala, danas to smatram gubljenjem vremena.


ma slažem se skroz. i ja mislim da treba izbjegavati svađu, svakako. i ja znam druge strategije rješavanja konflikta. ali kažem da ja ne mogu uvijek biti hladne, pribrane glave. ne uvijek. mogla sam više prije, dok sam bila "komotnija", imala više vremena za sebe...onda mi je Gospodin pokazao da zapravo ne znam svoje granice. ja sam Mu zahvalna na tome jer me uči poniznosti. ali to je učinio pomalo, da se ne sablaznim nad sobom. štedio me.
a šta radiš kad se npr.naljutiš na tm-a a dijete je prisutno? [/quote]

----------


## dupla duplica

hm...sad si mislim...možda se ne slažemo jer imamo različito shvaćanje pojma "svađati". ja bi npr. žustriju raspravu mišljenja u kojoj se jako emocionalno angažiramo već nazvala svađom. nije nužno vikanje i vrijeđanje. takve svađe koje čini dijete jako nesigurnim, njih zaista osuđujem i izbjegavam. mislim jedino da je dobro da dijete vidi i da su roditelji različiti ljudi, različitih stavova, da svatko zna i smije iznijeti svoj stav, da se ne mora složiti s onim drugim, a da pritom nitko ne gubi. niti svoj integritet, niti roditeljski autoritet, niti simpatiju onog drugog. na taj način dijete će biti slobodnije također iznositi svoje mišljenje vani. a mislim da je to za odgoj u vjeri (u mom slučaju katoličkoj) jako važno, jer nije nimalo lako biti kršćanin danas. osobito djeci. ako nisu dobili dobar temelj u kući, gdje jasno vide kako se može živjeti kršćanstvo (ili islam, ili židovstvo, ili...ja govorim za sebe) i pritom ostati svoj, teško će izdržati pritisak svijeta - svijeta koji će im ponuditi sve slasti grijeha na najprimamljiviji način, ali neće govoriti o Bogu. Ni o čistoći. Ni o grijehu. Ni o oprostu. Na to smo ih pozvani pripremiti sami.

----------


## AdioMare

> A ti se nikad ne naljutiš i ne osudiš nekoga u srcu?


Nije pitanje bilo upućeno meni, ali ja mogu za sebe odgovoriti...

Slažem se sa Zdenkom da je svađa pred djetetom grijeh. 
Ovo mi samo po sebi zvuči tako logično da i ne treba objašnjavati, ali evo..

MM i ja smo imali nekih bubica (reći ću to tako) u jednom periodu. 
Nismo se svađali pred djecom, ali nam se događala kratkofitiljnost češće nego inače. I, pokazalo se, češće nego je to moje dijete moglo podnijeti. Jedan dan mi je odgajateljica u vrtiću rekla da se malena ponekad ponaša agresivno, posebno prema dečkima. Zamolila me da provjerim kakav odnos ima s bratom.
Sve je meni bilo jasno, nije odnos nje s bratom bio u pitanju, već odnos mame s tatom. Ako nisam nikad, onda sam dobila ledeni tuš.

Takvi naši odnosi bilo da su povremeni bilo konstatni utječu na dijete ipak više nego mi mislimo da je moguće. Eto, ja sam mislila da ona uopće ne kuži da se bilo što zbiva. MM je bio OK prema njoj i s njom, ja također, ona i brat klasika da ne može biti ni manja ni veća - činilo se sve kao i obično, no, ipak me iznenadilo čulo kojim je ona to sve upijala i manifestirala.
Grijeh smo napravili reflektirajući produkt nategnutosti našeg odnosa na dijete, a to mi je zorno postalo jasno onda, kada sam i sama teško ostajala (prividno) mirna na sve njene ispade koji su je znali zadesiti. 
Mislim, koja ironija!
Nemoćna da obuzdam dijete za koje sam svjesna kako sam mu sama skuhala kašu. 
Roditelji smo koji nemaju burnih reakcija prema djetetu, koji "ludih" dana (prividno) imaju miran odnos, a ipak na taj način izazovu vjetar u djetetovoj duši.

Već kad pričamo o oprosti, ja sam čovjek koji sam sebi najteže oprašta. Drugima čak tako lako.

----------


## dupla duplica

AM, lijepo si to rekla. Doista je tako, hvala ti što me podsjećaš na to koliko su krhke male dušice....na žalost, moraju rasti uz roditelje, često ne savršene, ali zato one koji ih silno vole...mene tješi jedna stvar - uvjerenje da Bog zna koje će dijete kome podariti, i da nama roditeljima kroz djecu, kao i njima kroz nas, svakodnevno upućuje poziv na obraćenje. Molim Svevišnjeg da mi omekša srca da doista mogu čuti Njegov glas!

----------


## ljiljan@

> Zdenka2 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  vrabec-te-dal prvotno napisa
> ...


Nisam sigurna MGrubi. Svađa, pa makar bila i bez uvreda, može proizići iz naše oholosti. A oholost jest grijeh, jedan od sedam glavnih.
A kad pričamo o oprostu grijeha -"otpusti nam duge naše kakao i mi otpuštamo dužnicima našim". Čini mi se da sam na takvu poruku naišla na više mjesta u Bibliji - koliko smo sami spremni oprostiti bližnjem, toliko će Bog oprostiti nama.

----------


## ljiljan@

> MM i ja smo imali nekih bubica (reći ću to tako) u jednom periodu. 
> Nismo se svađali pred djecom, ali nam se događala kratkofitiljnost češće nego inače. I, pokazalo se, češće nego je to moje dijete moglo podnijeti. Jedan dan mi je odgajateljica u vrtiću rekla da se malena ponekad ponaša agresivno, posebno prema dečkima.


Moj stariji sin je na te naše bubice reagirao napadima astme. Nismo se često svađali, već durili jedno na drugo i ponekad si zalupili žešće vratima. Naše senzibilno dijete nekim je finim osjetilnim antenicama sve to jako dobro primalo na svoju dušu. Tada još nismo bili obraćeni. Danas često razgovaramo o tome i nije nam jasno da nam je tada vlastiti ego bio bitniji od onog što volimo najviše na ovoj zemlji.

----------


## Zdenka2

> MGrubi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Zdenka2 prvotno napisa
> ...


I ne samo oholost nego i srdžba, a u svađi ima puno srdžbe. Ja pri tome ne mislim na razgovor kojim se nešto mora raspraviti i riješiti.

----------


## Zoranova draga

> Naljutim se, naravno, ali se ne svađam.





> I ne samo oholost nego i srdžba, a u svađi ima puno srdžbe.


Zdenka2, volela bih da mi objasnis razliku izmedju ljutnje i srdzbe.

----------


## Zdenka2

> Zdenka2 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Naljutim se, naravno, ali se ne svađam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ljutnja je jedan od tri temeljna ljudska osjećaja (strah, ljutnja i radost) - osjećajna reakcija na stanje nezadovoljstva.

Srdžba je stanje obuzetosti, bjesnilo koje dovodi do osjećaja mržnje i gubitka kontrole. Srditost je smrtni grijeh, jer srdit čovjek ne vidi svoje pogreške, nije gospodar sam sebi i često čini grijeh drugima. Hrvatski se srdžba kaže još i gnjev, bijes, jarost. Svi jezici razlikuju ljutnju i srdžbu.

Ove dvije moje rečenice, stavljene ovako jedna pored druge znače upravo ono što sam i napisala o sebi: čovjek sam, obuzme me osjećaj ljutnje, ali ne gubim kontrolu. Naučila sam ne svađati se. Nije uvijek tako bilo, ali sada jest i to smatram uspjehom u radu na sebi.

----------


## Zoranova draga

Zdenka, hvala na odgovoru. Zadovoljstvo je citati tvoje postove.

----------


## Anvi

> tri temeljna ljudska osjećaja (strah, ljutnja i radost)


A što je tugom?   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Zdenka2

U redu, nek' bude i tuga, iako je neki isljučuju, kao derivat ljutnje. Ispričavam se što smo sad već OT.

----------


## dupla duplica

> Ove dvije moje rečenice, stavljene ovako jedna pored druge znače upravo ono što sam i napisala o sebi: čovjek sam, obuzme me osjećaj ljutnje, ali ne gubim kontrolu. Naučila sam ne svađati se. Nije uvijek tako bilo, ali sada jest i to smatram uspjehom u radu na sebi.


To i jest uspjeh. Bravo Zdenka!  :Heart:  
ali, čitam iz konteksta, da li to znači da za tebe svađati se zapravo znači srditi se (uključuje srdžbu)? jer u tom slučaju zaista imamo različito konotativno shvaćanje pojma svađe - za mene npr. svađa može ići iz ljutnje, a bez bijesa, mržnje ili gubitka kontrole. samo burnija rasprava koja potcrtava ljutnju i dolazi iz nje. meni, dakle, svađa ne podrazumijeva nužno gubitak kontrole. btw, kako si naučila nositi se s burnim emocijama? koje tehnike rabiš (ne znam, npr. distrakciju, time-out, samoinstrukcije neke ili tako nešto?)

----------


## dupla duplica

Ma dosta rasprave (kažem sama sebi).
ajmo na ljepše teme...

Jučer sam imala milost slušati vlč. Zlatka Suca na seminaru u Raši...mm i ja i djeca otputili se jučer unatoč oblacima i povremenoj kiši na izlet, malo ludo i hrabro (kako dolikuje onima koji žele slušati što Krist navješta), a došla je i moja prijateljica s blizancima i još moja seka sa svoje troje dječice...bilo je živahno, ali unatoč gužvici naravno da smo uživali u nadahnutim riječima ovog Božjeg čovjeka, koji zna direktno, a s puno ljubavi, jasno, a nedvosmisleno, bez koketiranja sa svijetom, istaknuti ono iz Evanđelja što je bitno. Zna posvjedočiti neizmjernu Božju ljubav i milosrđe, zna uperiti prst u naše najskrivenije grijehe, ali ne kako bi nas posramio, nego kako bi nas potaknuo da se vratimo Bogu. I mnogi smo plakali, ganuti nad svojim slabostima, ganuti Božjom milošću, ganuti pjesmom ili riječima koje su zvučale kao da su uperene upravo nama.
Bogu hvala na tom danu, tek sad dok mislim o tome vidim kako sam sretna, teško je bilo koncentrirati se dok dječica trče oko nas i traže sad ovo, sad ono, bebe hodaju, padaju, jedu, spava im se...ali bio je Mir. I Gospodin je bio prisutan. Aleluja!

----------


## Zdenka2

Duplice, ne provodim nikakve tehnike. Samo iz iskustva znam da je pravdanje samo gubljenje vremena, a meni se to ne da. Ponekad brojim do deset prije nego progovorim. 

Nisam još nikada čula vlč. Sudca propovijedati. Ljetos smo s M. nekoliko puta išli u Ćunski, ali nismo imali sreće.

----------


## pikula

Kad smo već kod svađanja mogu pohvaliti novu knjigu koja je izašla u makronovinom izadanju - Budizam za majke. Ima mnogo praktičnih savjeta o ljutnji i bračnim  razmiricama.  Knjiga je divna topla i puna primjera duhovnosti iz svakodnevnog života s klincima. Iako su biblija i christian parenting od searsa još uvijek prvi na top listi ovu knjigu zdušno preporučujem. Baš je onako od mame mami. mislim da će se prvi put neke mame osjetiti baš onako shvaćeno kao kad ste u pubertetu slušali neku muziku i pjesma je govorila baš vaše riječi, e ova knjiga ma dosta od toga. A meni je bilo zgodno saznati i nešto o budizmu- da nisam totalni bilmez.

----------


## ljiljan@

Što se tiče rješavanja bračnih razmirica nigdje nismo dobili boljih savjeta nego u Hrvatskoj zajednici bračnih susreta.
Ali, općenito govoreći u svakoj ljudskoj zajednici, bilo obitelji, bilo na radnom mjestu, često se nađemo u situaciji da moramo smanjiti vlastiti ego u korist zajedništva s drugim ljudima. U tome nemam većeg uzora od Isusa Krista, od Njegove potpune predaje na muku da bi sobom ponio naše grijehe. Kad imam problem na radnom mjestu, kad me žele omalovažiti da bi istakli sebe, samo se sjetim Njegove glave okrunjene trnjem. Rugali su mu se...a za Njegovo Kraljevstvo će moliti...tada znam da mi je jedino bitno u životu vršiti volju Oca svemogućega, onako kako Isus to od mene traži...i sve ću prepreke skupa s Njime prijeći, i sve će doći na svoje mjesto. Pa neka se i meni rugaju.
Što mi vrijedi osvetit se bližnjem, ako time vrijeđam Boga. Kratkoročno možda olakšanje, ali na duži rok nikakva dobra od toga ako me to odvaja od Boga.

----------

> Srdžba je stanje obuzetosti, bjesnilo koje dovodi do osjećaja mržnje i gubitka kontrole. Srditost je smrtni grijeh, jer srdit čovjek ne vidi svoje pogreške, nije gospodar sam sebi i često čini grijeh drugima. Hrvatski se srdžba kaže još i gnjev, bijes, jarost. Svi jezici razlikuju ljutnju i srdžbu..


zašto onda sv. Pavao u nekoj od poslanica kaže: srdite se ali ne griješite. 
 :?

----------


## MGrubi

stiglo mi na mail:


Zaletjela sam se u stranca dok je prolazio,

''O, oprostite mi, molim vas!'' bio je moj odgovor. 

On je rekao, ''Molim vas, oprostite vi meni; 

nisam vas vidio.'' 

Bili smo tako učtivi, taj stranac i ja. 

Otišli smo svojim putem i pozdravili se.



Ali kod kuće se pričala drugačija priča, 

kako smo tretirali svoje voljene, mlade i stare. 


Kasnije toga dana, dok sam kuhala večernji objed,

moj sin je stao iza mene vrlo tiho.

Kad sam se okrenula, gotovo sam se sudarila s njim. 

''Makni mi se s puta!'' rekla sam uz viku. 

On je otišao, a njegovo malo srce se slomilo. 

Nisam shvatila koliko sam oštro govorila.


Dok sam ležala budna u krevetu, 

tihi Božji glas mi je progovorio, 

''Dok si dijelila sa strancem 

uobičajenu uljudnost, 

tvoja obitelj koju voliš, bila je povrijeđena. 

Otiđi i pogledaj na kuhinjski pod, 

naći ćeš cvijeće pokraj vrata. 

To cvijeće je tvoj sin donio za tebe. 

Ubrao ih je sam: ružičasto, žuto i plavo. 

Stajao je vrlo tiho da ne pokvari iznenađenje, 

nisi vidjela suze koje su ispunile njegove male oči.''



Tada sam se osjetila tako malenom, 

i suze su mi počele kapati niz lice. 

Tiho sam otišla i klekla pored njegovog kreveta; 

''Probudi se, maleni, probudi se,'' rekla sam. 

''Jesi li ti ubrao za mene ovo cvijeće?'' 

Smiješio se, ''Našao sam ih vani, kod drveta. 

Ubrao sam ih zato jer su lijepi kao ti. 

Znao sam da će ti se svidjeti, posebno plavi.'' 

Rekla sam, ''Sine, jako mi je žao što sam se onako ponijela danas; 

nisam trebala vikati tako na tebe.'' 

Rekao je, ''O, mama, u redu je. 

Svejedno te volim.'' 

Ja sam rekla, ''Sine, i ja tebe volim, 

i volim cvijeće, posebno plavo.''

----------


## buba klara

Cmolj   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

> Zdenka2 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Srdžba je stanje obuzetosti, bjesnilo koje dovodi do osjećaja mržnje i gubitka kontrole. Srditost je smrtni grijeh, jer srdit čovjek ne vidi svoje pogreške, nije gospodar sam sebi i često čini grijeh drugima. Hrvatski se srdžba kaže još i gnjev, bijes, jarost. Svi jezici razlikuju ljutnju i srdžbu..
> 
> 
> zašto onda sv. Pavao u nekoj od poslanica kaže: srdite se ali ne griješite. 
>  :?


Pa, (kad već inzistiraš  :? ), radi se o slobodnom prijevodu. U grčkom originalu stoji glagol exorgizo koji znači razljutiti se, a i svi ostali jezici tako prevode. Ali, nisi trebala ići daleko, jer ti već pet rečenica dalje stoji: "Daleko od vas svaka gorčina, i srdžba, i gnjev, i vika, i hula sa svom opakošću!".

----------


## TATA MATA

> Ove dvije moje rečenice, stavljene ovako jedna pored druge znače upravo ono što sam i napisala o sebi: čovjek sam, obuzme me osjećaj ljutnje, ali ne gubim kontrolu. Naučila sam ne svađati se. Nije uvijek tako bilo, ali sada jest i to smatram uspjehom u radu na sebi.


Nisam siguran kolikoje uspijeh sve držati u sebi i nikad ne izreci ono sto mislis.
Meni je NEUSPOREDIVO teže kad se moja supruga na mene ljuti, a nece reci zasto i ne zeli raspraviti problem vec joj je lakse šutijeti...ja poludim.

Osobno misim da je ponekad "zdravije" izreci sto mislis nego to zadržavati u sebi i trovati sam sebe. Treba cuti i drugu stranu jer nista u zivotu nije crno/bijelo.

----------


## dupla duplica

na taj aspekt sam i ja bila mislila.  :Love:

----------


## AdioMare

> Osobno misim da je ponekad "zdravije" izreci sto mislis


Mene je koštalo godina dok nisam naučila da kod mene vrijedi upravo suprotno: ne reći baš sve što mislim.  :Grin:  

Moći zauzdati negativne emocije ne znači nikada ne izreći ono što misliš. Baš naprotiv! Izreći to na jedan način koji neće povrijediti niti tebe niti TŽ.

----------


## white_musk

Zdenka hvala na svemu što sam od tebe naučila  :Heart:  

AdioMare,potpis!

----------


## TATA MATA

Mare...napisao sam _ponekad !_

----------


## AdioMare

Napisao si i ovo



> Nisam siguran kolikoje uspijeh sve držati u sebi i nikad ne izreci ono sto mislis.


U svakom slučaju, bilo bi idealno kada bi uvijek komunicirali raspoloženi, pristojno i bez nervoze. Ali kako to nije uvijek moguće ljutnja je sasvim očekivana čovjekova reakcija. 
Neću govoriti umjesto Zdenke, ali mislim da ona nije nigdje napisala kako se nikada ne naljuti. Ja u svakom slučaju nisam.

Ali mislim da je hvalevrijedan bar POKUŠAJ da to ipak bude na jedan, što manje bolan način.

----------


## TATA MATA

Sve 5...skuzio sam ja Zdenku jako dobro kaj je ona htjela rec, samo sam htio naglasit da se treba nekad izrec neke stvari.
Kad tad negdje puknes i skoro uvijek je to na krivom mjestu i na krivim ljudima...vidi pricu gore.

----------


## Zdenka2

> TATA MATA prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Osobno misim da je ponekad "zdravije" izreci sto mislis
> 
> 
> Mene je koštalo godina dok nisam naučila da kod mene vrijedi upravo suprotno: ne reći baš sve što mislim.  
> 
> Moći zauzdati negativne emocije ne znači nikada ne izreći ono što misliš. Baš naprotiv! Izreći to na jedan način koji neće povrijediti niti tebe niti TŽ.


Potpisujem. Ne da nisam napisala da se ne ljutim, nego sam izričito napisala da se znam razljutiti. A što se tiče izricanja onoga što mislim, evo, kod mene je isto kao i kod AdioMare - moram se suzdržavati da ne kažem uvijek ono što mislim, jer je ovo potonje moje prirodno stanje. Skužila sam i ja što tata mata misli - ponekad je šutjeti jako loše i u privatnim odnosima i javno. Ja sam osoba koja teško šuti, ali sam s godinama naučila da je ponekad i šutjeti zlato, odnosno da nije sve vrijedno rasprave. Ali, u ovoj diskusiji htjela sam reći samo to da treba paziti na način kako se nešto kaže i kako se raspravlja, jer mislim da uz malo dobre volje i razumijevanja rasprava može biti i bez ljutnje, povišenih tonova i svađe.

----------


## AdioMare

TATA MATA, i ja tebe dobro kužim i slažem se da nije dobro potiskivati emocije. Mala ljutnja na malu ljutnju- složi se malo veća. Pa još jedna mala na malo veću- eto ti razloga da nakon nekog vremena pukneš.

Samo, iako sam većinu života trzavice rješavala na prvu loptu, sada sam žestoki zagovornik trezvenog i kontroliranijeg pristupa koji će ti oduzeti minutu više.

----------


## TATA MATA

> Ja sam osoba koja teško šuti, ali sam s godinama naučila da je ponekad i šutjeti zlato, odnosno da nije sve vrijedno rasprave. Ali, u ovoj diskusiji htjela sam reći samo to da treba paziti na način kako se nešto kaže i kako se raspravlja, jer mislim da uz malo dobre volje i razumijevanja rasprava može biti i bez ljutnje, povišenih tonova i svađe.


Drago mi je da si shvatila poantu mog posta.

Jos nesto vas moram pitat:
_Da li bi vam bilo lakse da netko onako dobronamjerno povišenim tonom nesto kaze pa i sa vidljivom ljutnjom ili da uz šeretski smiješak pokušava glumit pribranost i objasnit vam poantu svojih rijeci ?_

----------


## Zdenka2

Meni ovo drugo, osim ako šeretski smiješak ne bi bio ironičan. Teško mi je prihvatiti dobronamjernost ako se netko dere.

----------


## AdioMare

Ako ocijenim da je čovjek dobronamjeran, i tim tijekom ide naš razgovor, i jedan i drugi način mi je OK.
Odnosno, nemam problema ako će se netko iskazati malo žešće - pod uvjetom da ne viče na mene.  :Wink:

----------

> Pa, (kad već inzistiraš  :? ), radi se o slobodnom prijevodu. U grčkom originalu stoji glagol exorgizo koji znači razljutiti se, a i svi ostali jezici tako prevode. Ali, nisi trebala ići daleko, jer ti već pet rečenica dalje stoji: "Daleko od vas svaka gorčina, i srdžba, i gnjev, i vika, i hula sa svom opakošću!".


iskreno, drago mi je da sam ovo napisala, jer mi je drago da poznaješ Pisma. jer ih ima koji ih ne poznaju, i govore neka svoja viđenja o Pismu i Kristu. 
hvala ti na tome   :Kiss:

----------


## dupla duplica

> Ako ocijenim da je čovjek dobronamjeran, i tim tijekom ide naš razgovor, i jedan i drugi način mi je OK.
> Odnosno, nemam problema ako će se netko iskazati malo žešće - pod uvjetom da ne viče na mene.


i meni.
mislim, to je stvar osobnosti i osobnog stila također, ni jedan način nije bolji ni gori, bitno je, kako si rekla, da se doista trudimo biti u načinu takvi da ne ugrizemo drugoga...meni, na žalost, u zadnje vrijeme baš ne uspijeva uvijek, to sam govorila, jer napori naprave da je fitilj kraći...to nije opravdavanje, samo argumentiram. ali da to volim kod sebe - nikako! samo svjedočim moje iskustvo - nekada i sav trud nije dovoljan... tada se oslanjam na Očevu milost, inače bi samu sebe teško uopće mogla dalje prihvaćati.
civiliziran, asertivan način bio bi i moj prvi izbor uvijek.  :Kiss:

----------


## ivana zg

Poruka, 25. studenog 2007.

“Draga djeco! Danas kad slavite Krista Kralja svega stvorenoga želim da on bude kralj vaših života. Samo preko darivanja dječice možete shvatiti dar Isusove žrtve na križu za svakog od vas. Dječice, darujte vrijeme Bogu da vas on preobrazi i ispuni svojom milošću kako biste vi bili milost za druge. Ja sam za vas dječice milosni dar ljubavi koji dolazi od Boga za ovaj nemirni svijet. Hvala vam što ste se odazvali mome pozivu.” 

www.medjugorje.hr
www.ika.hr

www.ver.hr 
-na ovoj stranici možete napisati molbu, molitvu, nakane sv.Anti, a onda ih franjevci s sv.Duha isprintaju i mislim svaki mjesec nose na grob sv. Antuna u Padovu

www.isusovci.hr 
- ovo vam je stranica prostora Duha, gdje možete moliti i pisati molitve

Bog vas blagoslovio, ne stignem vas pratit, ali učinilo mi se da ste raspravljale o svađi pred djecom.

Ja sam upravo time zaokupljena zadnjih mjesec dana.
Emanuela ima skoro 8 mj. a čitala sam da bebe već negdje s 6mj-7mj. budu zbunjene, jer počinju primječivati razliku u majčino ponašanju, tj. je li sretna ili tužna i to ih plaši.

E, sada, ja sam malo glasnija osoba, tako pričam, i kad nešto govorim ili se raspravljam uvijek djeluje kao da se svađam i da sam ljuta. Ali ja sam takva, malo strastvenija, emotivnij, možda i agresivnija :/ 

Vidim da Emi zbunjeno gleda ako povisim ton na muža, to uglavnom nisu svađe, već neke kraće rasprave, ali eto ja na bučniji način reagiram.
Nadala sam se i nadam se da će se Emi  u budućnosti naučiti na mene takvu, i da će moći razlikovati moju glasnu raspravu od svađanja.

S druge strane dijete sam roditelja koji su se stalno svađali, i to konstantno, i dan danas, to je njihov način komunikacije ili ne komunikacije, - ne rešavanja problema.
Koliko god se ja opirala tome, vidim da se pretvaram u njih, a kada toga postanem svijesna to me dodatno iznervira.

Ne bih željela takav život za Emi, ali opet s druge strane, moja tetka se nedavno razvela (mučna priča ne bi o tome, još prva u velikoj vjerničkoj obitelji:ja sam ju podržala).
U tom braku nije bilo ni jedne svađe. Sve ove godine dok je tetak živio s ljubavnicom i sinovljevim prijateljima, dolazio je od nje redovito doma, mojoj tetki, da mu opere veš.
Tu nije bilo razgovora ni svađa.
Dijete je to gledalo i bilo zbunjeno-znao je da je tata sada s mamom njegovih prijatelja, a nije shvaćao zašto dolazi doma, i zašto mama i tata nikad ne pričaju, a kada i progovore, ne svađaju se. Bio je zbunjen njihovom ne reakcijom na problem, ravnodušnost, nedostatku emocija, hladnoći, pravljenja da je sve u redu, normalno, a on je shvaća da to stanje nije normalno i da zahtjeva bilo kakvu reakciju, koja će mu objasniti njegove i njihove osjećaje.  :Crying or Very sad:  

Danas tinejđer, ne zna se nositi s problemima ni nezna komunicirati niti se snalazi u konfliktima, to ga zbunjuje. Ne zna kako bi trebao reagirati na konflikt i kako ga riješiti.
Ostao je zakinut  za emocije, pa makar one i bile negativne- on je vidio samo hladnoću između dvije osobe, nije bilo niti toliko ljubavi ni volje da se barem posvađaju.Dok je bio mali, jeo je kožu s prstiju do kosti.
A danas kada se netko posvađa pred njim, on odmah bježi.
Inferioran je i neosjetljiv na tuđe probleme.

Ne želim Emi pružiti život kakav sam ja imala, ali ne bih željela da živi život bez emocija i reakcija.
Molim Boga da se uspijem svladati u svađama s MM, i to na taj način da te svađe, rasprave dovedu do nekog rešenja, a ne samo optužbi i prebacivanja, i da će na taj način Emi naučiti da se ne treba bojati konflikata, nego da se treba suočiti s problemima, riješiti ih na donekle miran i konstruktivan način, a opet ne biti ravnodušna, ne bježati od problema, i misliti kako problem ne postoji ili kako će se sam od sebe rijšiti.  :Saint:  

Mislim da je zlatna sredina najbolje rešenje: ne izlagati djete beskonačnim glupim svađama, bez kraja i početke, a isto tako ne štititi djete od života, stvarajući mu iluziju-raja na zemlji, bez patnje i bola-ljudi moji to je pravi put za narkomana-ne moći se nositi sa stvarnošću!


"POMISLIH; KOLIKO ŽIVOTA U JEDNOME "NE"! ZLU, NERVOZI, GRUBOSTI I OVISNOSTI.
I KOLIKO ČARA I RADOSTI U JEDNOM "DA!" ŽIVOTU, BOGU, SEBI I SVAGDANJEM SUSRETANJU S LJUDIMA." Tomislav Ivančić

----------


## Zdenka2

> Zdenka2 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> Pa, (kad već inzistiraš  :? ), radi se o slobodnom prijevodu. U grčkom originalu stoji glagol exorgizo koji znači razljutiti se, a i svi ostali jezici tako prevode. Ali, nisi trebala ići daleko, jer ti već pet rečenica dalje stoji: "Daleko od vas svaka gorčina, i srdžba, i gnjev, i vika, i hula sa svom opakošću!".
> 
> 
> iskreno, drago mi je da sam ovo napisala, jer mi je drago da poznaješ Pisma. jer ih ima koji ih ne poznaju, i govore neka svoja viđenja o Pismu i Kristu. 
> hvala ti na tome


  :Love:

----------


## AdioMare

Velika je razlika između pitanja _Što ti je lakše..._ i onoga _Što ti je draže..._. Moguće je da je na ovo drugo i TATA MATA mislio.
Dakle, lako ti je sve ono na što si naučen, a drago ti može biti i ono što nikada na svojoj koži nisi osjetio.

Na poslu sam okružena ljudima s kojima imam dobar odnos. Dobra smo ekipa i ima tu, manje - više, uzajamnih napora da se prihvatimo takvima kakvi jesmo.
Ovdje mi "težina" nečije naravi ne smeta jer se u svakom trenutku mogu ustati, ispričati se na posao ili glavobolju i ne sudjelovati u kavama ako me tema, način na koji je ispričana ili tko ju priča - zamara. Ali, mogu i ostati ako sam dovoljno raspoložena, pa mi sve skupa ne smeta. 
To bih ja nazvala druženjem bez obaveza.

U obitelji smo i te kako obavezni jedni prema drugima. Najmanje što smo si obavezni je osigurati sebi i drugima mjesto unutar obitelji gdje će se svi osjećati ugodno i zaštićeno. Gdje nećemo odlaziti jedni od drugih jer nam se ton, način ili tema ne sviđa. 
U svojoj obitelji ja zato radije mijenjam ton i način, jer sam shvatila da nas to zbližava, a mijenjanje prostorije udaljava.

Naravno da je ljudski podviknuti. Pa i poludjeti! Međutim, radije ODABIREM skulirati se. Kao i svugdje, skužih da i ovdje mogu birati.

Ono što želim podijeliti ovdje s vama je moja spoznaja kako nekontroliranim reakcijama činim sebi najveću štetu. 
Prvo, nikada ništa na taj način nisam riješila.
Drugo, nekada davno osjetila bih trenutačno olakšanje nakon takve reakcije, dok se danas osjećam loše. 
I zato se trudim višeput razmisliti, bar jednom prespavati, ako ništa, barem duboko uzdahnuti. Nakon takvih pauza reagiram drugačije.
U svakom slučaju, zadovoljnija sam ishodom.
Takve moje korekcije uvelike su olakšane mojim velikim pouzdanjem u Gospodina.

----------


## Zdenka2

AdioMare, to je to upravo to.   :Love:

----------


## zrinka

adio mare   :Klap:  
 :Heart:

----------


## ljiljan@

> Ono što želim podijeliti ovdje s vama je moja spoznaja kako nekontroliranim reakcijama činim sebi najveću štetu. 
> Prvo, nikada ništa na taj način nisam riješila.
> Drugo, nekada davno osjetila bih trenutačno olakšanje nakon takve reakcije, dok se danas osjećam loše. 
> I zato se trudim višeput razmisliti, bar jednom prespavati, ako ništa, barem duboko uzdahnuti. Nakon takvih pauza reagiram drugačije.
> U svakom slučaju, zadovoljnija sam ishodom.
> Takve moje korekcije uvelike su olakšane mojim velikim pouzdanjem u Gospodina.


Točno ovakav razvojni put prošli smo MM i ja. Pomogli su nam duhovni seminari HZBS, ali još više svakodnevna molitva. Davno smo postali svjesni da srdžba i ružne riječi nisu od Boga i da nas od Boga udaljavaju. Naravno da se onda i osjećamo loše. Ali bez molitve nismo tome mogli stati na kraj. Od kada se u našoj kući svaki dan moli, srdžba se može pojaviti, pogoditi nas poput otrovne strelice, ali samo na čas. Opstati ne može. Jer gdje je molitva tu je Krist - kako ono kaže u Evanđelju - gdje se dvoje ili više okupi u moje ime, ja sam s njima.

----------


## bubimira

O, ljiljan@ ma baš sam neki dan poslala MM link na te seminare pa da malo razmislimo o njima.
Neznam nikoga tko je išao, slučajno sam naišla na te stranice pa mi se činilo baš zanimljivo. Ustvari kad malo bolje razmislim, sigurno nije bilo slučajno.
Kad kažeš da se molite, jel molite zajedno ili svatko za sebe nađe svaki dan određeno vrijeme za molitvu?

I da vam se pohvalim malo. Ovih dana sam "u oblcima"; naime vratih se iz Tabora.   :Kiss:

----------


## ivana zg

*bubimira* blago tebi ja sam tako željela ići, ali bebica mi ima samo 7 mj, i isključivo doji, a MM ne mogu nikako nagovoriti, ne znam što mu je.
On je od malih nogu u FRAMA-i, svira u crkvi, imamo band koji izvodi duhovnu modernu glazbu, on piše i tekstove, hoće otići na seminare fra. Zvijezdana, ali na nešto ovakvo,samo za nas dvoje, sav se zgrozi ko kakav tinejđer, to mu je glupo, sektaški, cmoljavo, ženskasto, to za njega nije vjera, citira bibliju:dolaziti će lažni svjedoci...... tipično muški  bla, bla  :Crying or Very sad:  

Ustvari ja znam da se on toga ustvari boji, boji se suočiti sa sobom, i tako prestati biti površan oko nekih stvari. A tu onda po meni nastupa njegov strah, da on možda ne bi otkrio nešto o sebi (čega je možda i svjestan, a bježi od toga), što bi možda moglo ugroziti i naš brak, i staviti pod pitanje i sumnju ljubav npr. prema meni, ili neke odluke u njegovu životu...što ja znam :? 

Što vi mislite?

www.hzbs.hr  evo rasporeda, za one koji nemaju vremena otvarati stranicu;




> BRAČNI VIKENDI - JESEN 2007.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Zagreb
> 9. - 11. studenog | Samobor-Tabor
> 14. - 16. prosinca | Vrhovec
> 
> ...


www.ofm.hr/tabor/



>  22.-25. studenog: Seminar osnovnog kršćanskog iskustva: Kraljevstvo Božje je u vama! Vodi
> fra Zvjezdan i suradnici. Preporuča se osobito mladima.
>  26.-29. studenog: seminar ozdravljenja i oslobođenja: «Ako se samo dotaknem njegove haljine
> bit ću zdrava!» Vodi fra Zvjezdan i suradnici.
>  30. studenog do 2. prosinca: biblijska dopisna škola.
>  6.-9. prosinca: seminar o kršćanskoj nadi s molitvama za ozdravljenje i oslobođenje: «Bog sam
> hita da vas spasi!» Vodi fra Zvjezdan i suradnici.
>  13.-16. prosinca: predbožićni seminar priprave za Božić: «Dođi, Gospodine Isuse!» Vodi fra
> Zvjezdan i suradnici.
> ...

----------


## white_musk

Bravo Mare moja  :Kiss:

----------


## dupla duplica

i ja kažem bravo Mare!

bubimira, blago tebi...ajde napiši nam malo koja je bila tema i pokoji biser koji ti je ostao...

ivana zg, ne kužim baš...tm-a, mislim...kako to hoće na fra Zvjezdanove seminare, al neće u Tabor? Pa to je isto, i te seminare vodi Zvjezdan (znam da to znaš, samo podcrtavam što je meni nelogično), jedina je razlika što se u Taboru može i fizički odmoriti, fino papati, mirno spavati i biti prisutan na seminaru duhom i tijelom 3 dana na miru. Neponovljivo je!
Moli za to ako imaš poticaj i ponizno ga pitaj da te prati pa možda pristane, čisto kao muž ženi. Jednom kad je tamo, Duh će ga obujmiti i neće više bit otpora. Sorry što se rivam sa nezvanim savjetima, vraćaju mi se milosna sjećanja se mog (jedinog za sada aBd) seminara u Taboru!  :Love:

----------


## bubimira

Bila je ova tema: seminar ozdravljenja i oslobođenja: «Ako se samo dotaknem njegove haljine 
bit ću zdrava!»
Teško je sad izdvojiti par bisera od ta tri dana. Toliko toga ima. Zvjezdan je stvarno čudesan, kako on djeluje, kako propovijeda, one njegove šale koje sipa kao iz rukava.
Uglavnom mene su se najviše dojmila svjedočanstva ljudi zadnji dan. Plakala sam ko kišna godina. Bilo je dosta ljudi koji su govorili kako se u njihovim obiteljima sve preokrenulo na bolje kad su svi počeli moliti zajedno i kad su se cijele obitelji počele duhovno hraniti na seminarima ili hodočašćima.

I polaganje ruku na klanjanju me oborilo s nogu. Doslovno   :Smile:  

Tako mi je drago da sam išla.  Toliko sam se dugo spremala. Stalno sam mislila kao ću to s V uspjeti izorganizirati. Kad sam krenula nisam uopće očekivala da ću biti svaki dan cijeli dan, a na kraju sam bila na cijelom seminaru.  Eto ti Božje providnosti. Sve se posložilo.

I ono najvažnije- sada znam koliko puno još moram raditi na sebi

----------


## ivana zg

> i ja kažem bravo Mare!
> 
> bubimira, blago tebi...ajde napiši nam malo koja je bila tema i pokoji biser koji ti je ostao...
> 
> ivana zg, ne kužim baš...tm-a, mislim...kako to hoće na fra Zvjezdanove seminare, al neće u Tabor? Pa to je isto, i te seminare vodi Zvjezdan (znam da to znaš, samo podcrtavam što je meni nelogično), jedina je razlika što se u Taboru može i fizički odmoriti, fino papati, mirno spavati i biti prisutan na seminaru duhom i tijelom 3 dana na miru. Neponovljivo je!
> Moli za to ako imaš poticaj i ponizno ga pitaj da te prati pa možda pristane, čisto kao muž ženi. Jednom kad je tamo, Duh će ga obujmiti i neće više bit otpora. Sorry što se rivam sa nezvanim savjetima, vraćaju mi se milosna sjećanja se mog (jedinog za sada aBd) seminara u Taboru!


Što je najbolje on je već bio na seminaru na Taboru s FRAMA-om, kao jako mlad dečko, i to sa mladima, to je drukčije, a ja sam bila s FSR-om(Franjevački(treći)svjetovni red)  i FRAM-a (Franjevačka mladež) 2 puta prije 10g  :Sad:  
Inače često hodočastimo:Međugorje, Marija Bistrica, Sinj,Padova, Assiz....
Odgojen je religiozno, prije bebe smo bili svaki dan u crkvi, poznamo svećenika i fratara  :Laughing:  , nastupali smo na Uskrs festu, i raznim drugim festivalima duhovne gazbe, pišemo glazbu i tekstove, izdajemo drugi album.....idemo na zornice...redovito Nedjeljom na misu, on na ispovjed ide češće nego ja.........

Nije njemu valjda isto ići s društvom i sam samnom. Ne voli pred drugima razgovarati o intimi svoga braka, kaže da se to tiče samo nas dvoje.  :Heart:  

Inače redovito par puta godišnje idemo u Međugorje, Mariju Bistricu, trudimo se da svaki dan bar malo molimo skupa, mada moram priznati da smo u zadnje vrijeme totalno zakazali.

A na seminar od Zvijezdana u Dom sportova, ode jedva, ali samo jedan dan-ovaj put je i beba bila s nama, a i moje dvije seka, jedna s zaručnikom, druga s mužem.

Ali ne vjerujem da bi išao na seminar npr.Jamsa- onog indijca, ne znam kako mu se točno piše prezime Makal.

Ne znam sve kao da se sve raspada, toliko smo oboje premoreni, ja od bebe, on od posla, pronalaženja novaca za stan, jer smo postanari, malih plaća, slabih živaca- svakom je njegovo problem teži i bitniji, nema se volje za imati volje, za razgovor, razumjevanje....

Ja sam gora-meni se gušt posvađat, kao da živnem, a pogotovo zato što bi se on odma pomirio i prvi popušta, a ja to mrzim-zašto?-zato što on misli da će se problemi riješiti i da će nestati ako ih ne spominješ i ne misliš na njih.

Ja nemam niti malo razumjevanja za neke njegove probleme, jer nakon nekoga vremena uvažavanja njega i njegovih potreba kao primarnih, puknem i postajem nezrela, i na krivi nčin tražim da se malo misli na mene, da se malo uvažavaju moji problemi i trud,,,,,- i naravno tako svijesno naš brak ulazi u kolotečinu i kopiju loših brakova naših bližnih- samo zato što se više nikom ne da truditi...

Mislim sve u svemu meni je super u braku i zadovoljna sam svojim MM, ali ne mogu se nasilit prihvatiti neke stvari- i kao da nešto u meni želi sve to uništiti svijesno- mislim na to da svijesno i namjerno burno reagiram, zato da se ispušem i osjećam se nadmoćnijemo, a opet glumim žrtvu i njega na taj način kažnjavam, a naravno da bih mogla u tome trenutku mirnije i zrelije reagirati.

----------


## ivana zg

Mislim ono tipično ženski ali na žalost istinito: kad on nešto napravi tome se mora odati počast, a moje svakodnevno trgane između male bebe, kućanskih poslova nitko ne primjeti, nego se još prigovara ili se misli kakav je to posao biti cijeli dan doma......bla.....

jednostavno tražiš za sebe malo pohvale i poštovanja- i time se pretvaraš u svoju mamu  :Laughing:   :Crying or Very sad:  

Imam osjećaj da mi je dosta da sam ja stalno ta koja se mora diviti drugima, prihvaćati sve, razumjeti, kao da se ja tu više trudim, i onda namjerno neću-zato što vidim da to ne radim  iz ljubavi i iskrenosti, već glumim ženu kakva nisam, glumim osjećaje razumjevanja, mirnog reagiranja, i tako se opet ja stavljam u drugi plan i opet me to navodi da se osjećam kao žrtva.
Ja se od tog razumjevanja drugiih uopće ne osjećam bolje-po onoj tko više daje, još više prima. Ali čovjek nema što više dati, kada je prazan, kada nema mjesta i vremena da napuni te svoje baterije.

Kada je sam željan priznanja, ljubavi i poštovanja. Možda zvučim razmaženo, ali ja volim ravnopravnost, zašto bi ja kao "žena" morala stalno biti "žrtva", znate ono, o ženi ovisi skladan brak, koliko je mudra itd
Ja mislim da je to preveliki pritisak i da to nije fer, očekivati od jedne strane više od druhe, i onda ta jedna strana uvijek za loše u braku krivi sebe.

Ja znam da hoću, mogla bi biti super žena, majka, na poslu, doma, uvijek s osmjehom na licu, ali ne želim jer bi me tada još manje uvažavali i mislili kako je meni sve lako jer sve tako dobro obavljam.tj. da to onda i nije nešto teško, da sam jaka osoba i da mi nitko ne treba pomagati ili slušati moje probleme.

Ne želim biti super žena- već običan čovjek-koji sam treba pažnju i pomoć.

----------


## pujica

mislim da je vrlo, vrlo opasno neciju vjeru i duhovnost procjenjivati prema spremnosti odlaska na razlicite seminare

Crkva je puna razlicitih darova - zajednica, pokreta, propovjednika, nacina molitve - i na svakome od nas je da pronadje onaj put koji je najbolji za njega

kad je rijec o obitelji vazno se truditi neke stvari zivjeti zajedno (odlazak na misu, obiteljska molitva) ali nikako ne nastojati da se vjera mora shvatiti apsolutno isto i ljutiti se na drugoga ako on nije za to spreman. Vjera je prvenstveno osobni odnos s Bogom.

prema onome sto si ti Ivana napisala, ja uopce ne vidim problem osim sto tebe smeta da tvoj muz ne zeli ici na seminare - pa zasto bi isao ako on to ne dozivljava kao vazno za svoju vjeru, ne kuzim? 

A sto se tice uvazavanja i paznje - to je drugi problem odnosa medju vama kojeg ne treba gledati kroz prizmu zajednickog zivljenja duhovnosti (jer ima mnogo ljudi koji zive u mjesovitim vjerskim brakovima i imaju mnogo manje zajednickih dodirnih tocaka s duhovne strane, ali su im medjusobni odnosi u redu)

nitko nema pravo ocjenjivati iskrenost vjere drugog i na nesto ga prisiljavati - eto to je uglavnom moja poanta[/u]

----------


## ljiljan@

> Kad kažeš da se molite, jel molite zajedno ili svatko za sebe nađe svaki dan određeno vrijeme za molitvu?


U najsvjetlijim trenucima molimo svi zajedno, cijela obitelj. Nekada nam to izgleda nemoguće, zbog ostalih obveza koje imamo pojedinačno svatko od nas teško se zajedno okupljamo. U takvim trenucima molim barem ja sama i to svakodnevno. MM navečer zabavlja Ivana da bih mogla moliti i govori mu da moraju mami biti zahvalni što moli za sve  :Heart:  . On isto ponekad moli u vlaku dok putuje na posao, kad ima priliku.
Ako veliku djecu vozim u školu ili negdje drugdje, obavezno se u autu zajedno pomolimo. Bitno mi je da oni vide svrhu i  prednosti. Jer današnji čovjek živi od dojma do dojma koje mu pruža izvanjski svijet i zato često bude zbunjen i izgubljen, osjeća prazninu. Jedini način da se to prekine je predana molitva, na taj način sam i sama stekla jednu bazu iz koje (duhovno) izlazim u svijet i ma kakav da taj svijet jest, koliko god da me razočara, pokolebati me ne može. Jako je bitno da mladež to osjeti.
Što se tiče HZBS, mogu reći samo jedno - nitko, ama baš nitko od onih koji su prošli vikend nije požalio. Dapače, ja sam prošla puno duhovnih obnova, prisustvovala molitvi u dvije molitvene zajednice, ali ovo je iznad svega.
Svatko tko se dvoumi u pogledu HZBS preporučam da se prepusti blagodetima bračnog vikenda jer će doživjeti čudo u Kani - voda (već pomalo zamućena) vašeg bračnog života pretvorit će se u prvoklasno vino!!!

----------


## white_musk

> mislim da je vrlo, vrlo opasno neciju vjeru i duhovnost procjenjivati prema spremnosti odlaska na razlicite seminare


X

----------

mi zato uz sve one redovite stvari, molitva prije jela. 
kad idu spavati pomolimo se iz Časoslova povečerje. jedan psalam i kratko čitanje iz Pisma. i hvalospjev od Šimuna iz evanđelja 


nedjeljom nakon mise i doručka imamo molitvu. 
zove se Pohvale, isto iz časoslova. sadrži dva psalma, koja su uvijek psalmi hvale, i hvalospjev trojice mladića, iz danijelove knjige, gdje trojica mladića blagoslivljaju Boga, sa svime što je stvorio. 

i onda čitamo iz Pisma, povijest spasenja. od njihove treće godine ćemo početi od početka, dakle od Postanka i one najzanimljivije dijelove Biblije. 
i uvijek otac daje jedno tumačenje ove riječi. ali i kako će rasti, će ih pitati kakav im je bio protekli tjedan, kako je bilo u školi, sa braćom, (bez obzira što će to kroz tjedan sve čuti) da im u nedjelju da jednu riječ kako trebaju živjeti, riječ ohrabrenja... 

i onda molitve i zagrljaj mira. koji je jako bitan da se ako su se svađali ili smo se svi skupa, i ja i mm svađali, da se možemo na dan uskrsnuća pomiriti. 

i svečani ručak (to se kod mene ne računa  ali polako valjda, ću do penzije naučit kuhati kak se spada 

mi sa djecom pjevamo većinu psalama i hvalospjeva ih časoslova. mm svira gitaru. i već poslije pohvala klinci se hvataju svoje gitare i stanu se prekriže i počnu: Aleluja, aleluja.. stanu ponovo prekriže... i čak i estera, ona stavi ruku a čelo i kaže am(en) i svira. 
david već zna (ofrlji) ritam 


što se pak tiče naše, moje i mm, svako jutro molimo časoslov, zajedno. on ponekad zna sa djecom ili sam krunicu moliti, ja kak ti nemam vremena   :Embarassed: 

i isto tako na euharistiju idemo zajedno i na konvivencije (nešto kao duhovne vježbe) zajedno.

----------


## Zdenka2

Ivana zg, ja sam se još na početku svog braka naučila da jednostavno treba reći što hoćeš. Muškarci su konkretni, dakle: molim te, da ti preuzmeš te i te obaveze u kući, a ja ću te i te. Vjerujem da će biti sretan da može nešto konkretno učiniti za tebe.

Mi molimo s djecom svake večeri prije spavanja i prije jela. Bibliju čitamo vrlo često, u posljednje vrijeme svakodnevno, jer su se djeca baš zainteresirala i stalno traže biblijske priče.

----------


## ivana zg

Hvala vam curke na odgovorima.
ne procjenujem ja vjeru svoga MM, a i nikoga drugog po odlasku na seminare...itd. jer svako ima drugačiji osobno odnos s Bogom, koji mu najviše odgovara.

Mislim da nitko ni svoju niti tuđu vjeru ne može procjeniti, osim Boga.
Ali ako bi se usudila napraviti tu procjenu između vjere MM i moje, rekla bi da je njegova, veća, konkretnija, stabilnija, realnija nepokolebljivija, odlučna....prava muška.  :Saint:   8) 

Moja je više podložna osjećajima, emocijama, manje razumom.....

MM meni pomaže oko kućanski posla i bebe.
Dok sam radila kada bi ujutro išli skupa na posao molili smo u autu, prije spavanja se uvijek pomirimo ako je došlo do nekih svađica, i obavezno jedan drugome i bebei Emanueli stavimo znak križa na čelo i kažemo :Bog te blagoslovio!

On isto svira gitaru,klavijature, bubnjeve, ali sada sve manje.

Ja kada se sama šetam s mojom curicom i kada ona zaspe u kolicima, dok hodam ulicom molim u sebi krunicu.

Sve je OK i stvarno smo se našli kada je vjera u pitanju, jedino mi je nekada malo žao što nam ne da priliku da "doživimo nešto više."
A da ga silim neću, jer ne bi htijela ni ja da on mene sili na nešto, jer to onda nije to.

*vrabec-te-dal* nadam se i ja tome jedan dan  :Heart:

----------


## pikula

moram nešto priznati - ja sam bila u komadu doma s djecom punih 6 mjeseci, i prije toga sam radila na par sati, ali 6 mjeseci nisam imala nikakve obaveze osim obiteljskih i moram priznati da sam mužu našla sve moguće mane već sam bila spremna objaviti cijelom svijetu kako me ne razumije, kako je hladan ma gomilu toga i onda jedošlo vrijeme da idem odraditi jednu svoju predstavu u drugom gradu. Kad je krenulo sastančenje, putovanja, gomile ljudi koje treba uskladiti na projektu... Ne da nisam imala razumjevanja za svojeg muža kad sam došla doma nego sam ga bljedo gledala - kao šta sad još ti hoćeš od mene...on je uzeo godišnji za moj finiš da djeca ne bi bila deset dana s bakom i dedom jer sam ja dolazila samo spavati  i to na kratko. Odradio je i virozu i dominik i diana su bili bolesni - istina da sam po noći ja dežurala i cica je bila normalno u pogonu, ali kad je sve prošlo shvatila sam kako sam u jednu ruku nezahvalna za to što mi njegov naporan rad omogućuje da provedem užasno puno vremena s djecom i naravno da je to usamljeni posao, ali ipak  prekrasan. Opet sam pomislila Bože kako je divno biti doma i gledati samo svoju prekrasnu djecu po cijeli dan.  Jednostavno se sjetim kako je meni bilo - posao klinci obaveze i -jednostavno nisam imala snage za još mnogo toga. Sad kad sam opet doma (do proljeća) počela sam više obraćati pozornost na susjede, crkvu, poznanice i prijateljice, upisala fitness,  pronalazim neke svoje načine da nisam usamljena, da i dalje budem s djecom, a da od njega ne očekujem da ispunjava sve moje socijalne i emotivne potrebe. Od kad sam ga na jedan način pustila na miru jedan drugi  dio našeg odnosa je naglo živnuo   :Embarassed:   Današnji način života otuđio nas je od naših bližnjih, pa se možda i previše fokusiramo na partnera. Recimo ovaj vikendjeon morao raditi i  ja inače bila ljuta i nezadovoljna. Molila sam kad sam počela biti ljuta i smirila. Za par minuta nazvala je moja teta koja je udovica i pozvala nas na ručak -provela sam super dan- sestrične su zabavlljale klince, a ja i teta  klafrale. MM je odradio svoje i posrpemio veš da me ne dočeka sve kako je bilo.   :Heart:   Eto, ako zna kako bi bilo da sam krenula psovati,a ne moliti kad mi je rekao  da ništa od neradne nedjelje i izleta na sljeme koji smo obećali klincima. Nije neko svjetsko čudo, ali meni je ta promjena moje malo čudo. Prestala sam se boriti za svoja "prava" i  trudim se biti zahvalna sam za sve što imam(o).

----------


## pikula

oprostite na tipfelerima, malo sam se raznježila pa zasuzila
 :Kiss:   svima na  odgoju u duhu vjere

----------


## dupla duplica

> mislim da je vrlo, vrlo opasno neciju vjeru i duhovnost procjenjivati prema spremnosti odlaska na razlicite seminare


ma naravno. čini mi se da to ide mene, pa hoću reći da nisam procjenjivala ni vjeru ni duhovnost njm-a, samo pitala u čemu je njen problem i plus rekla svoje svjedočanstvo. žao mi je ako je zazvučalo loše. to mi se često desi - nejasno se izrazim i sugovornik krivo shvati što sam htjela reći. eto, imam još šta raditi na komunikacijskim vještinama...

 :Love:  svima

----------


## Tea

lijepo vas je čitati   :Wink:   :Kiss:   :Love:  

bubimira drago mi je da si ipak uspjela poči na seminar i da ti je bilo super!

----------


## bubimira

vrabec-te-dal prekrasno!

----------


## ivana zg

*pikula* ma ti si totalno u pravu  :Smile:  

Ali mene čeka i posao i kuća i beba kada ona napuni godinu dana i krene u jaslice.  :Rolling Eyes:  

Ja razumijem da je svakom njegov dio posla najteži. MM kada dođe s posla, logično je da je umoran od svega, i ja sam radila prije trudnoće i znam kako je kada dođeš doma s posla, isto tako znam da ni ja ne bi bila objektivna da radim, pa da dođem doma i da mi MM koji je cijeli dan "kući" sada još hoće uvaliti djecu da se odmori- ali ja to priznam, teško je biti objektivan i ja znam da bi bila subjektivna i razumijem MM.

Ja samo želim da on ponekad razumije mene. Mada često kaže da se ne bi samnom mjenjao, jer to je "posao" odgovornost 24h na dan i da sam najbolja mama na svijetu.

A opet mi se čini da nekada pomisli da se ja cijeli dan izležavam, mada je svjestan da nije tako, da se roba ne opere sama, ručak ne skuha sama, da se beba ne čuva sama......

Dok je bila manja znao ju je po noći čuvat da bar odspavam 3h u komadu na 24h, i tada me je jako cijenio i poštivao, jer je vidio koja je to slatko-gorka muka.

Da moja Emanuela isključivo ne doji i da ne ovisi samo o meni po pitanju hrane, ostavila bi ga samu s njom jedno pola dana jednom u mjesecu, pa neka on proba obaviti sve uz nju, koja traži 100% pažnju. Mislim da bi me tada puno bolje shvaćao.  :Saint:   :Heart:  

On ne može nositi nju u jednoj ruci a drugom zaključati vrata.  :Laughing:   A ja,nju iz auta usnulu u sjedalici nosim u jednoj ruci, a to sve skupa teži 20kg, a u drugoj dvije pune vrećice iz trgovine i još moram sve zaključati i odključati  :Crying or Very sad:   :Laughing:  (sada imam podljev na ruci  :Laughing: )

Pošto ja njega razumijem,željela bih da on mene malo konkretnije razumije.
Inače ja bih uvijek odabrala dijete nego posao, i boriti ću se na sve načine da s Emi ostanem doma do 3g. Djete obogaćuje i nema toga posla koji bi se mogao mjeriti s odgojom djeteta, bar što se mene tiče.  :Saint:   :Love:  

Slažem se i stobom, kada se više družiš s svojim prijateljicama i imaš još nekih svojih zanimacija osim djeteta ne osjećaš se toliko samom i ne čekaš cijeli dan da MM dođe kući. Ne živiš njegov život nego svoj, pa mu puno manje zamjeraš, jer je tvoj dan ispunjen, i ti si sretnije jer si komunicirala s svijetom.

Ja ću isto upisati fitnes MM će čuvati malu, osim utorkom kada on ide na nogomet, ali radi se o nečem drugome, s čim se i MM slaže.

Ja sam se udala da svoj život više provodim s čovjekom kojeg volim.
Normalno je i OK, da svako 1,2 put tjedno ima neki svoj hobi, nađe se s prijateljima,....tako se ubija kolotečina i čuva zdrav razum, ali tu postoji opasnost da smo onda mi rijetko skupa-sami.

Jer da sam se ja htijela stalno nalaziti s prijateljicama, i voditi onaj svoj djevojački život ne bi se udala. Vjerujem da ću poslije imati više volje za prijateljice i kave, kda mi bebica odraste i MM i ja si malo dosadimo. :D 

Ali mi smo tek 1g u braku, i mislim da ga sad trebamo graditi i zbližiti se, udariti dobre temelje, da poslije kuća bude stabilna, i da se niko ne boji u nju uči niti izaći.

Eto moja seka imam drugčiji stav, ona i MM još nemaju djece, i jedan dan u tjednu, on izlazi s svojim a ona s svojim prijateljima-i njima je super.

MM i meni to tako ne odgovara, jer on npr. kao i ja misli da on kao oženjen muškarac i otac nema što sam bez žene izlaziti u noćni život, s neoženjenim prijateljima koji traže cure.( ne dovedi se u napast)
Njemu je OK družiti se s prijateljima preko dana, ići na piće, nogomet...itd.

Ali ako se negdje izlazi ili odlazi na neku proslavu mi mislimo da nemamo što jedno bez drugoga ići.
I tako se na dan vidimo svega par sati.

Uglavnom mislim da svak bračni par sebi treba napraviti onako kako mu odgovara, a vjerujem da se puno stvari s godinama mjenja.
Jer se mjenjaju, ljudi, potrebe, interesi i prioriteti.

----------


## ivana zg

Počeo je advent * idete li na zornice*?

Ovo je prvi put da ne idem jer imam malu bebu.Išla sam i u visokoj trudnoći.
Imam tu crkvu 20m od zgrade gdje živim, pa si razmišljam da zadnji tjedan adventa bar idem.
Pošto mi mala ne spava po noći ili se i ako spava u to doba budi jest, a MM tek u 7:30 ide na posao mislim da bi se mogla malo žrtvovati i otići na misu. A on će koji od ova 4 tjedna u hercegovačku, u Dubravu, tako da ni jedno ne bude zakinuto.
Zornice su mi uvijek bile nešto posebno, kako je to kod vas?

E, da kada ste počeli voditi djecu na mise?
Mi s nekih par mjeseci, sada češće kada je napunila 7 mjeseci, i to na večernju kada FRAMA pjeva, jer joj je to zanimljivo, uvijek je mirna, a i nije pospana kao ujutro.  :Saint:

----------


## ljiljan@

> Ja sam se udala da svoj život više provodim s čovjekom kojeg volim.
> Normalno je i OK, da svako 1,2 put tjedno ima neki svoj hobi, nađe se s prijateljima,....tako se ubija kolotečina i čuva zdrav razum, ali tu postoji opasnost da smo onda mi rijetko skupa-sami.
> 
> Jer da sam se ja htijela stalno nalaziti s prijateljicama, i voditi onaj svoj djevojački život ne bi se udala. Vjerujem da ću poslije imati više volje za prijateljice i kave, kda mi bebica odraste i MM i ja si malo dosadimo. :D 
> 
> Ali mi smo tek 1g u braku, i mislim da ga sad trebamo graditi i zbližiti se, udariti dobre temelje, da poslije kuća bude stabilna, i da se niko ne boji u nju uči niti izaći.
> 
> Eto moja seka imam drugčiji stav, ona i MM još nemaju djece, i jedan dan u tjednu, on izlazi s svojim a ona s svojim prijateljima-i njima je super.
> 
> ...


Ovo si jako dobro postavila. Nastavite tako i vaš brak će ostati na dobrim temeljima. Jer mnogi ljudi koji su u braku žive životom "oženjenog samca". Ti su brakovi u svojoj suštini zapravo razvedeni i ne daju dobrog ploda. Naravno da je bitno kako bračni par provodi svoje vrijeme, ali je jako bitno i koliko svog vremena provode zajedno, bitno je da to bude koliko god je moguće zato jer su supružnici jedno drugome na prvom mjestu. Ako nije tako, onda je sve polako krenulo nizbrdo...pa je vrijeme da se dopusti Gospodinu da ih ponovno okupi zajedno u Božjoj ljubavi...jer On to silno želi.

----------


## ivana zg

> ivana zg prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja sam se udala da svoj život više provodim s čovjekom kojeg volim.
> Normalno je i OK, da svako 1,2 put tjedno ima neki svoj hobi, nađe se s prijateljima,....tako se ubija kolotečina i čuva zdrav razum, ali tu postoji opasnost da smo onda mi rijetko skupa-sami.
> 
> Jer da sam se ja htijela stalno nalaziti s prijateljicama, i voditi onaj svoj djevojački život ne bi se udala. Vjerujem da ću poslije imati više volje za prijateljice i kave, kda mi bebica odraste i MM i ja si malo dosadimo. :D 
> 
> Ali mi smo tek 1g u braku, i mislim da ga sad trebamo graditi i zbližiti se, udariti dobre temelje, da poslije kuća bude stabilna, i da se niko ne boji u nju uči niti izaći.
> ...



Hvala.  :Saint:

----------


## AdioMare

> Počeo je advent * idete li na zornice*?


U našoj župi svakodnevne zornice počinju od Lucije, do tada samo nedjeljom. 
Prošlu nedjelju sam bila, slijedeću idem isto, a od 13. svaki dan.

----------


## Hana_Sara

ah zornice.... bas mi fali Domovina kad pisete o tako nekim slatkim tipicno Hrvatsko vjernickim obicajima.

ne kazem da tog tu nema (u Americi) , ali da je drukcije, je. i manje cesto. i manje uobicajeno. i teze za izvesti u cetvrti gdje se do najblizeg velikog ducana mora preci polu-autocesta   :Sad:  ...

----------


## AdioMare

Hana_Sara, čestitam ti na bebici  :Heart:  . Kad je očekuješ?

Želim ti reći da si prekrasno opisala svoje viđenje obitelji proširene svakim novim članom. Zaista je tako, i ako tražimo mane možemo ih naći u svakom odnosu, svakoj situaciji, svakom vremenu i svakoj osobi.
Treba raditi najbolje što znaš, a ako si i mogao bolje, ne treba brinuti... negdje si zasigurno dao više i uspostavio potrebnu ravnotežu.

----------


## MGrubi

šta je sv. Nikola?

----------


## Juroslav

ne 'šta', nego 'tko'
sv. Nikola je povijesna osoba, bio je biskup u gradu Smirni u Maloj Aziji, a kao i oko svih svetaca iz prvih stoljeća i oko njega 'se mota' nekoliko legendi: da je spasil tri sestre sramote tak da im je anonimno (noću kroz prozor) ubacil novac za miraz), da je oživio djecu koju je neki gostioničar ubil i raskomadal s namjerom da ih ponudi k'o specijalitet kuće u svojoj gostionici, da je spasil neke mornare i brod od potonuća i oluji...
uglavnom, u tim legendama su korijeni i njegovog proglašenja zaštitnikom mornara, ribara i brodograditelja, kao i zaštitnika i darivatelja djece

----------


## bubimira

Htjela sam vas pitati a tko kod vas ostavlja poklone pod borom? 
Kod nas dijete Isus, odnosno kažemo Isusek

----------


## MGrubi

> ne 'šta', nego 'tko'
> sv. Nikola je povijesna osoba, bio je biskup u gradu Smirni u Maloj Aziji, a kao i oko svih svetaca iz prvih stoljeća i oko njega 'se mota' nekoliko legendi: da je spasil tri sestre sramote tak da im je anonimno (noću kroz prozor) ubacil novac za miraz), da je oživio djecu koju je neki gostioničar ubil i raskomadal s namjerom da ih ponudi k'o specijalitet kuće u svojoj gostionici, da je spasil neke mornare i brod od potonuća i oluji...
> uglavnom, u tim legendama su korijeni i njegovog proglašenja zaštitnikom mornara, ribara i brodograditelja, kao i zaštitnika i darivatelja djece


a kakve veze ima s bombonima?
i onom šibom?

----------


## MGrubi

> Htjela sam vas pitati a tko kod vas ostavlja poklone pod borom? 
> Kod nas dijete Isus, odnosno kažemo Isusek


mi, tata, mama, djeca .... darivanje jedno drugom

----------


## ms. ivy

mgrubi, ima na netu hrpa toga o sv. nikoli, običajima i simbolici... od wikipedije nadalje (nisam spremala linkove, sorry).

----------


## Zorana

Moja baka se tradicionalno, cim krene na bilo kakvo putovanje, pomoli Sv. Nikoli.

----------


## Juroslav

bomboni su darivanje djece (nitko te ne sili da ih staviš, mi ih izbjegavamo, samo utrpamo kojeg čokoladnog nikolu)
a šiba je dodatak (ne znam iz kojeg vremena) za 'zločestu' djecu (mislim da je to nekad bilo za ozbač, tj. da su djeca koju su roditelji smatrali zločestom dobivala samo šibu - koja niti nije ostajala neupotrijebljena   :Sad:   - a sad je to više kao folklorni dodatak, barem se nadam)

----------


## Juroslav

> Moja baka se tradicionalno, cim krene na bilo kakvo putovanje, pomoli Sv. Nikoli.


e, da, to sam zaboravil: sv. Nikola je i zaštitnik putnika

----------


## AdioMare

> Moja baka se tradicionalno, cim krene na bilo kakvo putovanje, pomoli Sv. Nikoli.


Da, zaštitnik je i putnika.
A MM je jučer molio Sv. Antuna da mu kaže gdje da nađe novce za Sv. Nikolu  :Laughing:  
(kada su djeca stala nabrajati tko što hoće, a priključila se i ja  :Grin:  )

Bubimira, nama poklone šalje mali Isus, ali to u njegovo ime obavi neki djedica.

----------


## dupla duplica

i nas je pohodio Sv.Nikola s par slatkiša. Šibe ne koristimo.
Sv. Nikola je i zaštitnik braka.
A mom NIkiću je i imendan danas...

hm,tko nosi poklone...teško se oduprijeti mentalitetu svijeta, pa kod nas na žalost još postoji Djed Mraz, no jako stavljam akcent na rođenje djeteta Isusa, na pripremu za njegov dolazak, mnogo više nego na poklone, čitamo božićne priče, iz dječje Biblije i slikovnica (kolko ću stić ove godine to ćemo tek vidjeti  :Laughing:  ), zajedno uređujemo jaslice, idemo na mise kolko možemo s djecom gdje se pjevaju božićne pjesme, i slušamo ih doma...imam i neki mali igrokaz božićni koji klinci sami odglume svake godine. nisam govorila da Isusek nosi poklone (iako mi je to ljepše) kad su čuli u vrtiću za djeda Mraza, ali jasno naglašavam da je Isusov dolazak najvažniji dar...
djeca dobivaju poklončiće i u Uskrsnoj noći (najvažniji blagdan) - od Isusa.

pitanjce: kada mislite da je dobro vrijeme da im se prizna da mi stavljamo poklone? meni se još ne da, ali sin me jučer iznenadio pitanjem "jel to stvarno nosi Sv.Nikola ili to vi stavite u čizmicu?" - odlučno smo potvrdili da je to zaista Svetac, ali bilo mi je čudno u želucu lagati pametnoj glavici...opet si mislim, neka se raduje i nada još malo....
kako vi to rješavate? ako ima tko uopće starije dijete...

----------


## dupla duplica

A Sv.Antun uvijek pomaže - meni za izgubljene stvari jedini lijek! I djeca su već vrlo rano počela zazivati Sv.Antu kad ne mogu pronaći neku igračku...uvijek upali! :D

----------


## Zdenka2

Kod nas na Nikolinje darove donosi sveti Nikola, a za Božić mali Isus. Moj M. se tome posebno veseli, kaže da je mali Isus jedini koji za svoj rođendan donosi poklone drugima. U simbolici svetog Nikole najdraže mi je to što on nije neki potrošački Božićnjak i ini djedovi nego je onaj koji pomaže drugima, pogotovo mladima i siromašnima. Kod kuće imamo nekoliko divnih slikovnica i knjiga o svetom Nikoli i Božiću koje s djecom čitamo. Ima ih i tužnih, da im rasvijetle drugu stranu Božića iza potrošačke parade.

----------


## ivana zg

[quote="MGrubi"]šta je sv. Nikola?[/q




> Netko će pitati zašto baš sv. Nikola? Da bi mu znali odgovoriti moramo našeg sveca upoznati.
> 
> Rođen je u gradu Patari u Maloj Aziji (Liciji) u 3. st. poslije Krista. Bogati roditelji dugo nisu mogli imati djece pa su od Boga izmolili malog Nikolu koji ime dobiva po stricu biskupu u Miri. Već kao mali Nikola je volio sve ljude oko sebe ćemu su ga naučili njegovi dobri roditelji koji nažalost brzo umiru i Nikola ostaje sam. Nikola nasljeđuje njihovo bogatstvo ali se nije uzoholio već uvijek ima srce za potrebite. Tako je pomogao siromašnom susjedu koji nije imao novaca za miraz svojim kćerima. Nikola noću ubacuje vrečice sa novcem u tri navrata kroz susjedov prozor kako bi otac sretno udao svoje kćeri. Zbog toga sv. Nikola postaje zaštitnik sirotinje. Mladi Nikola odlazi u školu za svećenika u čemu ga vodi njegov stric biskup u gradu Miri. On ga upučuje na svetost i pobožnost.
> Nikola postaje svećenik i želi širiti ljubav kakvu je imao Isus za svoju braću ljude. Uskoro mu umire stric, biskup Mire i svi misle da će ga Nikola nasljediti. No, On skroman i u strahu od te časti bježi u Palestinu gdje živi samačkim životom. Vraća se za nekoliko godina upravo kad umire biskup, nasljednik njegova strica. Ovaj puta nije mogao pobjeći i postaje biskup. Od tada noći provodi moleći a dane pomažući nevoljnima i šireći vjeru.
> 
> Činio je čudesa. Poput Isusa smiruje uzburkano more i zato je zaštitnik mornara. Svojim blagoslovom ozdravlja dijete kojem je zapela riblja kost u grlu - nazivamo ga zaštitnikom djece.
> U svom životu uvijek se borio protiv nepravde i za ljubav prema bližnjemu u kojem je prepoznavao Boga. Iscrpljen pokorom i poslovima umire 6. prosinca 327. godine i bude pokopan. Zbog turskih osvajanja tijelo mu je preneseno u talijanski grad Bari gdje se i danas časti i slavi.
> Kako vidimo sv. Nikola cijelog je života shvaćao da je jedini životni put čovjeka - ljubav prema Bogu i bližnjemu. S tom je ljubavi činio čuda i zbog nje je proglašen svetim. Kao takvog i mi smo ga izabrali da nam bude primjer, zaštitnik i zagovornik. Od našeg sv. Nikole možemo naučiti kako se živi vjera i ljubav.


MM me jutros iznenadio valjda je došao s posla dok smo Emi i ja spavale, pored bebe je bila mala igračka na baterije, pas koji hoda, a pored mene Ferrero rocher :D   :Heart:  što ima bolje od čikolade  :Smile:  

Svake godine ja njega iznenadim, ove je on mene, žao mu je bilo prošle godine što je zaboravio, pa mi je na jastuku ostavio pismo sv.Nike  :Laughing:   koji ima puno posla pa još nije stigao do mene-to mi je bilo nešto najbolje što sam dobila-pa to pismo još danas čuvam-maštovito  :Saint:  

Inače imam31g, a mene i moje 3 sestre, svake godine kod mame i tate doma čekaju naše stare čizmice s tavana pune slatkiša i voća-tako će biti danas kada dođem doma.Jedva čekam  :Heart:   :Kiss:  

sv.Nikola me podsjeća na sreću i toplinu obiteljskog doma, a to želim prenjeti na svoji bebu- a ne skupe darove.
Meni je na dan sv.Nikole bitan faktor iznenađenja iz ljubavi,znak pažnje,podsjetnik na bezbrižno djetinstvo,... slatko očekivanje jutra, čizmice na stolu, u prozoru....
Još imam maminu šibu od prošle godine.  :Laughing:  

Kada sam živjela u Italiji, oni su tamo djecu darivali na sv.Luciju,i imaji neku Bufanu-vješticu, kao mi krampusa.
Mislim da se u Dalmaciji isto daruje djecu na sv.Lucu?

----------


## ivana zg

> šta je sv. Nikola?





> Nikola
> Svetac Biskup 
> 
> 
> 
> O ljubavi, o diko najveća!
> 
> Kćerko Božja, koju otac uda
> 
> ...


nadam se da sam pomogla  :Heart:

----------


## buba klara

Da. Meni je dok god sam bila u roditeljskoj kući u Splitu sv. Lucija (13.12.) nosila poklon, nikad sv. Nikola, ali isto su to bile sitnice kao i za sv. Nikolu (slatkiši i nešto sitno), nikad nešto veliko.

----------


## AdioMare

> Inače imam31g, a mene i moje 3 sestre, svake godine kod mame i tate doma čekaju naše stare čizmice s tavana pune slatkiša i voća


Našem velikom sinu kupili smo poklon prije tjedan dana *naglasivši* da je to za Nikolu, ako ga želi može ga dobiti i ranije, ali za Nikolu neka ne očekuje ništa osim čokolade - i dobro.
Sinoć mala ustreptala sva, vraćajući se iz vrtića s vrata odlazi po čizmice, krpu i raspoređuje ih po kući na svaki prozor. Inače ja kasno navečer podijelim poklone jer u jutro bi bila ili žalost što Nikola još nije bio, ili u vrtić/školu ne bi ni otišli. I zna već Hrvoje da ću ja navečer staviti poklone, pa u čas kad je procijenio da bi to moglo biti, uzvrti se nešto, uze jaknu i ode van. Nema ga, nema, nema... već je mala uspjela i svoje poklone razmotati, kad meni padne na pamet...
Vratio se on, ušao u kuću, ali *napadno* ne ulazi u svoju sobu i kada je već očito da mora.
A to moj petnaestogodišnjak sa strepnjom iščekivao hoće li i njega kao i uvijek dočekati puna cipela (jer čizme ne nosi), i sva sreća da se mama sjetila što je na stvari...
I šta sam mogla ubaciti u zadnji čas, nego par čoksi i nešto kuna. Poruka je da nikad nisi dovoljno velik da se ne možeš radovati Nikoli.  :Smile:

----------


## pikula

Ma naravno, ni mi ne izlazimo sami van pogotove ne na neke takve izlaske, odnosno idemo ako je vezano uz posao i to u biranom društvu i vrlo rijetko. Oprosti ako je zvučalo kao  da  solim pamet, mislim da općenito ne treba čitati tuđa osobna iskustva kao direktni savjet već samo pročitati i pokušati osvjestiti dodiruje li se ta priča negdje s našom i da  li možda osvjetljava stvari s druge strane od našeg osobnog viđenja. Jednostavno je toliko moderno vagati što tko radi, da sam ja u jednom periodu potpuno potpala pod razmišljanje što bi on sve mogao još napraviti, a zaboravila biti zahvalna za sve što već radi - kao to se podrazumijeva. Naravno od mog kritiziranja je postao obramben, a otkad kritike svedem na kratki razgovor ostatak zajedničkog vremena sam sretna i zadovoljna i MM je  mene počeo ugodno iznenađivati. konačno napravi stvari po kući bez da  mu moram reći ili da se hvali s tim na sva zvona i očekuje orden. Prije sam se osjećla krivom ako sam radila stvari samo za sebe, a sad ih gledam kao investiciju. Činjenica je da smo mi sada 5 godina u braku i najmlađe dijete će uskoro tri - vjerojatno je i to razlog.  
Mi za Božić slavimo Isusekov rođendan - imamo i tortu i kažemo djeci da za Isusov rođendan svi ljudi dobivaju poklone jer je Isus Božji sin i djeli svoj rođendan sa svima.

----------


## AdioMare

> Prestala sam se boriti za svoja "prava" i  trudim se biti zahvalna sam za sve što imam(o).


Ovo si lijepo rekla, pikula. Primjetila sam da je i moj brak došao na klizak teren kada su kulminirala vječna spočitavanja oko prava i obaveza. Čisto zbog psihičkog umora i bezvoljnosti učinila sam u par situacija ovako kako si rekla i vidjela da savršeno funkcionira. 
Ispadam ja iz željene kolotečine (da ne bi bilo greške) ali nekako shvaćam da je do najdragocjenijih stvari u braku jednostavno doći.

----------


## white_musk

> pikula prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Prestala sam se boriti za svoja "prava" i  trudim se biti zahvalna sam za sve što imam(o).
> 
> 
> Ovo si lijepo rekla, pikula. Primjetila sam da je i moj brak došao na klizak teren kada su kulminirala vječna spočitavanja oko prava i obaveza. Čisto zbog psihičkog umora i bezvoljnosti učinila sam u par situacija ovako kako si rekla i vidjela da savršeno funkcionira. 
> Ispadam ja iz željene kolotečine (da ne bi bilo greške) ali nekako shvaćam da je do najdragocjenijih stvari u braku jednostavno doći.


x  :Kiss:

----------


## ivana zg

> Ma naravno, ni mi ne izlazimo sami van pogotove ne na neke takve izlaske, odnosno idemo ako je vezano uz posao i to u biranom društvu i vrlo rijetko. Oprosti ako je zvučalo kao  da  solim pamet, mislim da općenito ne treba čitati tuđa osobna iskustva kao direktni savjet već samo pročitati i pokušati osvjestiti dodiruje li se ta priča negdje s našom i da  li možda osvjetljava stvari s druge strane od našeg osobnog viđenja. Jednostavno je toliko moderno vagati što tko radi, da sam ja u jednom periodu potpuno potpala pod razmišljanje što bi on sve mogao još napraviti, a zaboravila biti zahvalna za sve što već radi - kao to se podrazumijeva. Naravno od mog kritiziranja je postao obramben, a otkad kritike svedem na kratki razgovor ostatak zajedničkog vremena sam sretna i zadovoljna i MM je  mene počeo ugodno iznenađivati. konačno napravi stvari po kući bez da  mu moram reći ili da se hvali s tim na sva zvona i očekuje orden. Prije sam se osjećla krivom ako sam radila stvari samo za sebe, a sad ih gledam kao investiciju. Činjenica je da smo mi sada 5 godina u braku i najmlađe dijete će uskoro tri - vjerojatno je i to razlog.  
> Mi za Božić slavimo Isusekov rođendan - imamo i tortu i kažemo djeci da za Isusov rođendan svi ljudi dobivaju poklone jer je Isus Božji sin i djeli svoj rođendan sa svima.


Kao i prvi put pišem ti ponovno-potpuno se slažem s tobom,   :Heart:  i nije zvučalo kao da mi soliš pamet, nego nešto što bi i sama mogla primjeniti ako želim da mi brak bolje funkcionira, a iz tvog iskustva mogu samo učiti i biti sigurna da sve ono što si rekla je iskušano i sigurno djeluje-zato ću te poslušati.  :Love:  
Ja sam iznjela samo svoje gledište braka i izlazaka, i mislim da se ne razilazimo ni po tome pitanju, možda smo samo različito sagledale stari-ali mislim da nam je zaključak isti.  :Love:  

A i da razmišljamo drugčije ja bi to poštivala, jer kako sam rekla svako zna za sebe što je za njega najbolje, a iz tuđih savjeti i iskustva ako je čovjek  pametan može samo učiti i uzeti za sebe ono što ti odgovara.  :Saint:

----------


## dupla duplica

I ja tako vidim stvari u braku. Ako bilo što pokušavam riješiti dogovorom, kompromisom, razumijevanjem ili traženjem svojih prava (sve su to po meni metode od svijeta, nisu po sebi loše, ali iz njih ne crpim Život) - od toga ništa. Ali ako ponizno odšutim, služim, okrenem drugi obraz...eeee, onda je to prava stvar. Onda to već počinje ličiti na Ljubav Božju. I u tim sam situacijama savršeno mirna sama sa sobom jer, iako nisam "istjerala svoje", baš tu, u poniznosti i malenosti, našla sam potpuni mir i Gospodina.

----------


## Marna

Čitam vaše postove i uživam.  :Heart:  
Sve vas srdačno pozdravljam i nadam se da ću vam se uskoro pridružiti u ovoj forumskoj duhovnoj komunikaciji.  :Love:

----------


## ljiljan@

> I ja tako vidim stvari u braku. Ako bilo što pokušavam riješiti dogovorom, kompromisom, razumijevanjem ili traženjem svojih prava (sve su to po meni metode od svijeta, nisu po sebi loše, ali iz njih ne crpim Život) - od toga ništa. Ali ako ponizno odšutim, služim, okrenem drugi obraz...eeee, onda je to prava stvar. Onda to već počinje ličiti na Ljubav Božju. I u tim sam situacijama savršeno mirna sama sa sobom jer, iako nisam "istjerala svoje", baš tu, u poniznosti i malenosti, našla sam potpuni mir i Gospodina.


Ovako nekako tekla je jučerašnja propovijed u našoj crkvi. O tome kako čovjek sve nastoji podložiti sebi, u tome i uspijeva, a opet ne nalazi sreću niti u boljem standardu, niti u bilo kojem obliku uživanja za koje se izborio. Jer je zaboravio služiti Bogu i bližnjem, zaboravio je da je u tome ljepota života.
Bog nam je ostavio mogućnost izbora: ugađati si ili služiti. Svi biraju prvo, čini se logično i prihvatljivo, odbacuju žrtvu, odbacuju križ, a time odbacuju i Ljubav.
A svi, baš svi u dubini duše svjesni su da nema života bez križa, uzeti svoj životni križ i krenuti za Kristom je jedini pravi put. O, koliko je meni godina života trebalo da to shvatim!

----------


## ljiljan@

> Čitam vaše postove i uživam.  
> Sve vas srdačno pozdravljam i nadam se da ću vam se uskoro pridružiti u ovoj forumskoj duhovnoj komunikaciji.


Dobro nam došla!

----------


## white_musk

Dobro, dobro :D

----------


## MGrubi

> Ali ako ponizno odšutim, služim, okrenem drugi obraz...eeee, onda je to prava stvar.


tako mreagiraš kad ti dijete digne tlak?
npr. ošara zid novim masnim bojicama, ili "presadi" cvijet po dnevnom boravku, ili razbije daljinski?
ili *samo* prema TM-u?

----------


## MGrubi

> O tome kako čovjek sve nastoji podložiti sebi, u tome i uspijeva, a opet ne nalazi sreću niti u boljem standardu, niti u bilo kojem obliku uživanja za koje se izborio. Jer je zaboravio služiti Bogu i bližnjem, zaboravio je da je u tome ljepota života.


obrana i čuvanje svog integriteta ne podrazumijeva nužno napad na tuđi integritet, jer da bi druge podložio sebi moraš "napasti" njihove osobne granice tj. njihov integritet

služenje i davanje za mene nisu slični

----------


## white_musk

> dupla duplica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Ali ako ponizno odšutim, služim, okrenem drugi obraz...eeee, onda je to prava stvar.
> 
> 
> tako mreagiraš kad ti dijete digne tlak?
> npr. ošara zid novim masnim bojicama, ili "presadi" cvijet po dnevnom boravku, ili razbije daljinski?
> ili *samo* prema TM-u?


znam da nije pitanje bilo upućeno meni,
ali mene ove stavri kod Isaa *uopće* ne tangiraju.
Stvarno!
Sve to je radio i sad nekad radi,ali nikad nisam ravila frku oko toga.

što se braka tiče,
mislim da smo puno svađa prevenirali tako što smo se dobro upoznali prije nego što je došla beba.
Meni je bilo bitno da se na vrijeme osjetim kad on treba da budem "sam sa sobom",a njemu darazumije moju super senzibilnost(psiho-fiz.)

sad fantastično funkcionišemo i bez rječi  :Heart:

----------


## ljiljan@

> obrana i čuvanje svog integriteta ne podrazumijeva nužno napad na tuđi integritet, jer da bi druge podložio sebi moraš "napasti" njihove osobne granice tj. njihov integritet
> 
> služenje i davanje za mene nisu slični


Ovdje se govori o služenju Bogu. Ako služiš Bogu i u svakom čovjeku vidiš ljubljeno dijete Božje onda u toj ljubavi nemaš granica. Ta ljubav obnavlja tebe i tvoju okolinu. Isus se nama daje bez granica, ljubi nas bez granica i od nas traži da mi činimo to isto. Sjeti se Njegovih zapovijedi ljubavi - ljubi Gospodina Boga svojega svim srcem svojim, svom dušom svojom, svom snagom svojom i ljubi bližnjega svoga kao sama sebe.
Nastojim živjeti ove zapovijedi i upravo zato ne trebam braniti svoj integritet ni od koga, niti vidim ikakve granice.

----------


## ljiljan@

> MGrubi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  dupla duplica prvotno napisa
> ...


Ovako i ja. Postoji dob u kojem će mu se moći objasniti smireno i s argumentima da se nešto ne smije raditi i zašto se ne smije raditi. Do tada ću razmišljati na način da mi je važnije dijete nego zid, cvijet ili daljinski. Pritom znam da ima stvari na koje jako moram paziti i bdjeti nad djetetom npr. vruća voda, vruća pećnica, detergenti i ostalo što mora biti van dječjeg dohvata. A ako bi mi bio bitan daljinski, onda bih i njega sklonila. Radije nego da vičem na dijete dok još nije u mogućnosti shvatiti.

----------


## MGrubi

> . Isus se nama daje bez granica, ljubi nas bez granica


svi znamo kako je on završio ...   :Grin:  
ljudi nisu puno promjenili u zadnjih 2000g, samo imamo novu tehnologiju  :/ 

ja sam odgajana da ne branim svoje granice (nije pristojno), pa sam bila žrtva školskog bullinga, sve dok nisam bila stjerana u kut i po prvi put se potukla , i više sam se tukla sama sa sobom nego s napasnikom

kad čitam te riječi, ja vidim samo način odgoja koji će stvoriti "savršenu" žrtvu
zar te ne brine taj rizik?

----------


## ljiljan@

> svi znamo kako je on završio ...


Isus nije završio. Mi kršćani vjerujemo da je On živ. Mnogo puta osjetila sam Njegovu prisutnost, bilo u molitvi, bilo u teškoćama. A svoj je zemaljski put završio vršeći volju Boga Oca svemogućega. To isto traži i od nas. U Evanđelju izričito kaže da one koji mu govore: "Gospodine, Gospodine!", a istovremeno ne vrše volju Boga Oca, u posljednji čas, On neće poznati. I ako znam da vršim volju Božju u svom životu, ne trebam se ničeg bojati. Najmanje da ću postati nečija žrtva. 
Dapače, imam i to iskustvo da sam najveća žrtva bila prije svog obraćenja. Žrtva sama svog Ega, neljubavi koju sam širila u svojoj okolini, žrtva strahova, žrtva dojmova koje pruža izvanjski svijet, žrtva.

----------


## Zdenka2

> ljiljan@ prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> . Isus se nama daje bez granica, ljubi nas bez granica
> 
> 
> svi znamo kako je on završio ...   
> 
> ....
> ...



On nije završio.   :Heart:  


Dupla duplica će sigurno odgovoriti u svoje ime, a ja samo ispravljam krivi navod, budući da ona uopće nije govorila o odgoju nego je to bio dio naše rasprave o potrebnosti/nepotrebnosti bračnih svađa.

Što se tiče dječjeg šaranja po zidu... itd. kod mene je isto kao i kod WM. Kad sam dobila dijete, prihvatila sam cijeli paket, tako da me to uopće ne smeta. Moj cijeli stan je dječja soba, a ono što se doista ne smije dirati se makne izvan dosega. Većem djetetu se može i objasniti.

Što se tiče čuvanja osobnih granica i osobnog integriteta, s tim stvarno nikada nisam imala problema ni kao dijete ni kao odrasla osoba. Čuvam svoje granice i svoj integritet u odnosu na bilo koga i bilo što bez ikakvog ustručavanja. To je ugrađeno u moje samopoštovanje.

----------


## white_musk

mislim da je ovdje ključna razlika u našem tumačenju pojma *žrtve* :/ ,jer ja baš i ne razumijem šta znači biti žrtva djeteta.

----------


## white_musk

> On nije završio.



 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

> mislim da je ovdje ključna razlika u našem tumačenju pojma *žrtve* :/ ,jer ja baš i ne razumijem šta znači biti žrtva djeteta.


To imaš potpuno pravo. Pojam majke žrtve je i meni potpuno stran, jer ništa što činim za dijete ne vidim kao žrtvu. Meni je život s djecom veselje i ispunjenje, a ne žrtva.

----------


## MGrubi

> white_musk prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mislim da je ovdje ključna razlika u našem tumačenju pojma *žrtve* :/ ,jer ja baš i ne razumijem šta znači biti žrtva djeteta.
> 
> 
> To imaš potpuno pravo. Pojam majke žrtve je i meni potpuno stran, jer ništa što činim za dijete ne vidim kao žrtvu. Meni je život s djecom veselje i ispunjenje, a ne žrtva.


ma, ima žena koje misle da ako išta naprave po zahtijevu djeteta da su "žrtve"
ali nećemo o njima .... 

ja sam mislila na pojam žrtve u susretu s ostatkom društva
jer da je ostatak društva vašeg pristupa tj, prakticiranja vjere, ne bi postojao pojam školskog nasilja
i Zemlja bi bila Raj

----------


## MGrubi

> Što se tiče čuvanja osobnih granica i osobnog integriteta, s tim stvarno nikada nisam imala problema ni kao dijete ni kao odrasla osoba. Čuvam svoje granice i svoj integritet u odnosu na bilo koga i bilo što bez ikakvog ustručavanja. To je ugrađeno u moje samopoštovanje.


kako je "ugrađeno"? 

ja i MM, smo imali skroz različit odgoj + regionalne razlike + razlike karaktera + ja sam odgajana bez vjere a on je bio ministrant...  
imali smo "vatrenih krštenja"
i onda sam pročitala knjigu o odgoju "Vaše kompetentno dijete" ula 
i shvatila greške u mom pristupu
nisam ga prihvatila potpuno

fali mi prakticiranje vjera, on me ne želi pratiti ....  :/

----------


## white_musk

ALI budući da postoje i raj i pakao,kao karajnje odredište,Zemlja ovakava kakva jeste je baš onakva kakva mora biti  :Smile:  

Islam u konfliktnim situacijama kaže:
-ako te neko napadne,nije do tebe nego do njega-znači no sikiriki  :Wink:  
-ako ti neko nanese povredu,bolje je ne vratit,ali nije grijeh ni da vratiš
-ako dozvoliš da te "zmija dva pita iz iste rupe ugrize" onda je to grijeh
-ako izbjegavaš mjesta na kojima možeš doživjet neugodu-dobro djelo kao da si nahranio siromaha
-ako izmuruješ ukućane-jako dobro djelo(kod žene vrijednije 8) )
-ko ti da zrno ti njemu grumen dobra,a nagradu i ljubav ne traži kod te osobe, nego kod onoga u ime koga tu ljubav daješ  :Smile:

----------


## Zdenka2

> Zdenka2 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Što se tiče čuvanja osobnih granica i osobnog integriteta, s tim stvarno nikada nisam imala problema ni kao dijete ni kao odrasla osoba. Čuvam svoje granice i svoj integritet u odnosu na bilo koga i bilo što bez ikakvog ustručavanja. To je ugrađeno u moje samopoštovanje.
> 
> 
> kako je "ugrađeno"? 
> 
> /


Ja sam visoko samosvjesna osoba, što nije u potpunosti povezano s mojim odgojem nego nekako izvire iz mene, iz onoga što mi je Bogom dano, zato kažem da je ugrađeno. Odgoj i iskustvo dodali su ponešto tome, u tom smislu da sam naučila prepoznavati rane znakove bilo kakvog nasrtaja na moj integritet i boriti se protiv toga. Ako je i bilo ikakvog ustručavanja u postavljanju vlastitih granica, one su potpuno iščeznule kad sam postala mama.

----------


## white_musk

ja ću još dodati:

i pomogla sam white_musk da nauči da čuva integritet svoje ličnosti  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## ljiljan@

> jer da je ostatak društva vašeg pristupa tj, prakticiranja vjere, ne bi postojao pojam školskog nasilja
> i Zemlja bi bila Raj


Zemlja je i bila Raj dok se čovjek nije odao grijehu. Grijeh je izvor zla. I istina je da nas dotiču i tuđi grijesi, ne samo vlastiti. Ali ako se utječeš pod moćnu zaštitu Isusa koji je svojom predajom i smrću na križu pobijedio svako zlo, ne trebaš se bojati ničega. On će sve okrenuti na dobro.

----------


## white_musk

vjernik je po defoltu optimista za zdravom skepsom u srcu koje voli i dušom koja je  slobodna i lagana  :Smile:

----------


## white_musk

> Zemlja je i bila Raj dok se čovjek nije odao grijehu.


ovdje nam se mišljenja razilaze :/ 

kod nas je ovako:

Adem i Hava(Adam i Eva)su bili u Raju(ne na Zemlji),pa kad su se ogriješili,onda su spušteni na Zemlju(koja nikad nije bila kao Raj)

----------


## ljiljan@

> ljiljan@ prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> Zemlja je i bila Raj dok se čovjek nije odao grijehu.
> 
> 
> ovdje nam se mišljenja razilaze :/ 
> 
> ...


Biblija kaže da je Bog zasadio vrt na istoku, u Edenu i u njega smjestio čovjeka...a kasnije je njega i ženu istjerao iz vrta edenskog.
To je to? Ako ne, onda je jako slično. Ali, u svemu bitnom se mislim dobro razumijemo  :Love:

----------


## white_musk

:Yes:

----------


## kate

"Bog izbija kao svjetlo iz svake stvari stvorene i svakog života koji se miče. Osamljen kamen na žalu ima aureolu njegova daha, i oblijeva ga jutrom i večerom, kao ljubičasti fluid, sjaj sunca koje se ne vidi. On je kao toplina u dahu svega što živi. On je gluh za sate koji izbijaju i cijepaju vrijeme na parčad, i on je slijep za dan i noć i sve promjene vremena. On je kao miran sjaj i velika tišina u kojoj se čuje glas koji ga niječe. On tako dobro šuti da se već pomišlja da ga nema. A on je mirno srce svih atoma." 
*
Ivo Andrić*

----------


## MGrubi

> Zemlja je i bila Raj dok se čovjek nije odao grijehu. Grijeh je izvor zla.
> I istina je da nas dotiču i tuđi grijesi, ne samo vlastiti..


Zemlja je bila bez zla do dolaska čovjeka
ne slažem se da je grijeh izvor zla, izvor zla je u ljudskoj duši, grijeh je oruđe
možeš zgriješiti i pokajati se, pa čak nakon toga i biti bolji čovjek
ako je grijeh izvor zla, onda ti nema spasa

molim te objasni mi jer ne razumijem kako nas dotiču tuđi grijesi? pa ne možemo odgovarati za tuđe postupke, samo svoje, zar ne?

----------


## AdioMare

Mislim da ti je nakrivljena logika...



> ne slažem se da je grijeh izvor zla, izvor zla je u ljudskoj duši, grijeh je oruđe


Ako je izvor zla u ljudskoj duši, polazište ti je da je čovjekova srž zla... u tom slučaju ovo 



> možeš zgriješiti i pokajati se, pa čak nakon toga i biti bolji čovjek
> ako je grijeh izvor zla, onda ti nema spasa


je svejedno, jer maknuti kajanjem grijeh sa zle duše (zar se zle duše uopće kaju?!) je kao i maknuti zrnce prašine s ceste...

Ne vjerujem da postoje ljudi sa zlom dušom. Postoje ljudi koji zlo griješe, ali iskrenim kajanjem olakšavaju si dušu.

----------


## mama courage

> Zemlja je i bila Raj dok se čovjek nije odao grijehu.


ima onaj vic kad feministkinja na nekom predavanju pita auditorij: _gdje biste vi muškarci bili danas, da nema nas žena?_ veli jedan muskarac: u raju!   :Grin: 

ispričavam se na ot.   :Kiss:

----------


## MGrubi

> Mislim da ti je nakrivljena logika...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  MGrubi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ...


ne nisam tako mislila, nije ljudska duša zla
ali mi smo jedina životinjska vrsta sa spoznajom dobra i zla

----------

> ali mi smo jedina životinjska vrsta sa spoznajom dobra i zla


pa čovjek nije životinja, on spada pod posebnu vrstu?  :shock:

----------


## white_musk

pa nije ni biljka  :Rolling Eyes:  
 a ako krenemo od tog da je sisar i kako hoda, složit ću se sa MGrubi

a tek koliko bi nekad ljudi mogli komplimentom smatrat kad se nazovu životinjom, to je tema za drugi topic

jako je dirljivo kako ženke brinu o s vojim mladim, dok neke žene kao *svjaesana bića* maltretiraju,pa čak i ubijaju svoju djecu  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Zdenka2

> ne nisam tako mislila, nije ljudska duša zla
> ali mi smo jedina životinjska vrsta sa spoznajom dobra i zla


U tome je naša sloboda - mi imamo izbor.

Mi vjerujemo u postojanje borbe iskonskog Dobra i iskonskog Zla koje ne proizlazi iz ljudske duše nego je pokušava obuzeti. Spasa ti itekako ima, a upravo si ti navela put spasenja - spoznaja Dobra i Zla i izbor Dobra.

Kako nas se dotiču tuđi grijesi? Odgovaramo li samo za sebe? Nipošto ne, mi živimo u zajednici i odgovaramo za cijelu zajednicu. Zato smo i suodgovorni za sve ono loše što se događa. Često se čuje fraza da je vjera intimna stvar čovjeka - e nije, iako sadrži i taj bitan dio intimnog odnosa između čovjeka i Boga, ali vjera je društvena stvar, jer smo mi vjernici upravo pozvani na tu društvenu suodgovornost. (Ne kažem da drugi nisu, ali kod nas postoje vjerski motivi za to).

----------


## MGrubi

> MGrubi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ali mi smo jedina životinjska vrsta sa spoznajom dobra i zla
> 
> 
> pa čovjek nije životinja, on spada pod posebnu vrstu?  :shock:


naše tijelo je 100% životinja
imamo i mjesto u hijerarhiji razvoja

znanstvenici su primjenili da majmun ima 24 para kromosoma. a čovjek samo 23 para. ALI naš 2. par kromosoma je izrazito debel, tj. duplo deblji od ostalih, kao da je došlo do spajanja 2 para kromosoma (praktički mutacija)
papa Ivan II   :Heart:  , je rekao da nešto slično (ne mogu citirati) ovome: čovjek je nastao božjom intervencijom u majmunskoj vrsti (spajanjem 2 para u 1 par)
on je Adama napravio od Zemlje , majmun je dio Zemlje
meni je to logično

----------


## MGrubi

> Kako nas se dotiču tuđi grijesi? Odgovaramo li samo za sebe? Nipošto ne, mi živimo u zajednici i odgovaramo za cijelu zajednicu. Zato smo i suodgovorni za sve ono loše što se događa. Često se čuje fraza da je vjera intimna stvar čovjeka - e nije, iako sadrži i taj bitan dio intimnog odnosa između čovjeka i Boga, ali vjera je društvena stvar, jer smo mi vjernici upravo pozvani na tu društvenu suodgovornost. (Ne kažem da drugi nisu, ali kod nas postoje vjerski motivi za to).


ne razumijem 
kada tuđi grijeh (koji nije bio pod mojim utjecajem) može postati moja odgovornost?

----------


## white_musk

nisu tvoja odgovornost,ali mogu uticati na tebe tako da zgriješiš u onim stvarima koje jesu tvoja odgovornost.
Jedno je da tuđi grijesi mogu uticat na nas,a nešto sasvim drugo je snošenje odgovornosti za iste.

Npr.kad neko opljačka nekog,samo lopov služi zatvorsku kaznu,ali je i opljačkani oštećen iako ne snosi odgovornost za taj čin  :Wink:

----------


## white_musk

ili da ga u afektu ubije, onda i on služi kaznu

----------


## MGrubi

kužim 
hvala   :Heart:

----------


## white_musk

:Kiss:

----------


## white_musk

:Kiss:

----------


## Hana_Sara

> vrabec-te-dal prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  MGrubi prvotno napisa
> ...


sad cu se opet ja ubaciti sa promisljanjem iz svojeg specificnog mjesta pod suncem... ovdje u Americi, upravo je evolucija razlog sto krscani (dakle, nasa braca protestanti) u velikom postotku sve vise idu na skolovanje djece kod kuce. ne zele da im djeca slusaju o evoluciji, ne vjeruju u to, ni cuti! sto vi mislite ? od kuda ta velika razlika u pogledu na svijet izmedju nas i "njih", a u Kristu smo jedno... ipak su to ljudska posla vise nego Bozja :/ 

(a da ne spominjem kakvo zgrazanje sam znala dozivjeti kad bi se prekrizila pred slikom Marije ili nekog sveca pred prijateljem protestantom, to oni smatraju gotovo svetogrdjem.)

----------


## pujica

> sad cu se opet ja ubaciti sa promisljanjem iz svojeg specificnog mjesta pod suncem... ovdje u Americi, upravo je evolucija razlog sto krscani (dakle, nasa braca protestanti) u velikom postotku sve vise idu na skolovanje djece kod kuce. ne zele da im djeca slusaju o evoluciji, ne vjeruju u to, ni cuti! sto vi mislite ? od kuda ta velika razlika u pogledu na svijet izmedju nas i "njih", a u Kristu smo jedno... ipak su to ljudska posla vise nego Bozja :/ 
> 
> (a da ne spominjem kakvo zgrazanje sam znala dozivjeti kad bi se prekrizila pred slikom Marije ili nekog sveca pred prijateljem protestantom, to oni smatraju gotovo svetogrdjem.)


kao prvo, krscani su i protestanti i pravoslavni i katolici tako da nema "njih" i "nas"

zatim, unutar protestantizma postoje razlicite denominacije s razlicitim pogledima pa tako i na evoluciju - npr. evangelicka (luteranska) i baptisticka ili pak pentekostalna crkva ne misle o ovome na isti nacin. Pitanje kreacionizma dosta je naglaseno kod onih protestantskih zajednica koje se doslovno drze sv. pisma pa dakle prema tome odbacuju i ideju evolucije. Ja ne vidim nista sporno da ljudi svoju djecu odgajaju prema svojim vjerskim uvjerenjima, jer to spada u vjersku slobodu i ljudska prava, sve dok ta vjerska uvjerenja nisu na stetu necijeg fizickog ili psihickog zdravlja odnosno dostojanstva, sto je cesto praksa kod raznih sekti. 

Znam da ovdje na forumu ima cure koje pripadaju razlicitim protestantskim zajednicama pa se nadam da ce se same javiti

a sto se tice zgrazanja - ja se npr. kao katolik zgrazam kad cujem da neki u crkvi kazu "dragi Isuse zamoli sv. Antu" ili kad se uplacuju mise za sve i svasta ili kad se iz raznih puckih poboznosti napravi religija koja nema veze s naukom Katolicke crkve ili kad se na razno raznim seminarima ljude plasi sotonizmom na svakom koraku i slicno. U susretu s ljudima druge vjere trudim se postivati njihove obicaje, posebno ako sam u njihovom prostoru ili ako sam u mojem objasniti zasto nesto radim (a radim to samo ako smatram da je bas jako bitno). Ako vec znas da je za nekog s kim si u tom trenutku nesto svetogrdje, onda ne mislim da je bas toliko jako bitno ustrajati u tome.

----------


## mama courage

samo mali info:




> ovdje u Americi, upravo je evolucija razlog sto krscani (dakle, nasa braca protestanti) u velikom postotku sve vise idu na skolovanje djece kod kuce. ne zele da im djeca slusaju o evoluciji, ne vjeruju u to, ni cuti! sto vi mislite ?


to je novi trend prema (kršćanskom) _fundamentalizmu_. mi riječ "fundamentalizam" zadnjih godina (nepravedno) _povezujemo_ samo s muslimanskim vjernicima tj. fanaticima, a nije da ga nema i u kršćanskom svijetu, posebice u americi - upravo među wasp-ovcima i pobornicima bushove politike. vidi ovdje: intelligent design. link: movement intelligent design

----------


## dijanam

> nisu tvoja odgovornost,ali mogu uticati na tebe tako da zgriješiš u onim stvarima koje jesu tvoja odgovornost.
> Jedno je da tuđi grijesi mogu uticat na nas,a nešto sasvim drugo je snošenje odgovornosti za iste.
> 
> Npr.kad neko opljačka nekog,samo lopov služi zatvorsku kaznu,ali je i opljačkani oštećen iako ne snosi odgovornost za taj čin


Ali i ne samo zato. Zivot odbacena covjeka koji je otvoren grijehu u mojoj zajednici u odredjenoj je mjeri i moja odgovornost. Dakle, ne samo to sto ce njegov grijeh utjecati na mene, nego i to sto sam ja propustila tom drugom objaviti Ljubav ljubeci ga (i tako cinim grijeh propustom). Ne postojimo ja i moj Bog, nego Ti i ja, mi i nas Bog.

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Hana_Sara prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  sad cu se opet ja ubaciti sa promisljanjem iz svojeg specificnog mjesta pod suncem... ovdje u Americi, upravo je evolucija razlog sto krscani (dakle, nasa braca protestanti) u velikom postotku sve vise idu na skolovanje djece kod kuce. ne zele da im djeca slusaju o evoluciji, ne vjeruju u to, ni cuti! sto vi mislite ? od kuda ta velika razlika u pogledu na svijet izmedju nas i "njih", a u Kristu smo jedno... ipak su to ljudska posla vise nego Bozja :/ 
> 
> (a da ne spominjem kakvo zgrazanje sam znala dozivjeti kad bi se prekrizila pred slikom Marije ili nekog sveca pred prijateljem protestantom, to oni smatraju gotovo svetogrdjem.)
> 
> 
> kao prvo, krscani su i protestanti i pravoslavni i katolici tako da nema "njih" i "nas"
> ...


ali bas o tome se radi: bili smo u mom "prostoru", u mojoj vlastitoj kuci. opcenito sam dozivjela bas od protestanata najvise pokusaja na preobracenje, cak i u tako malim razlikama kao sto su izmedju denominacija katolicizma i protestantizma oni nalaze shodno propagirati svoje (sto se ja libim i kod otvorenih ateista, a gdje ne bih bracu u Kristu ostavila da zive po svom!). zato me to zasmetalo. a sto kazes o tome da li mi je jako "bitno" - je. zavjetovala sam se Mariji i ona mi je nesto pre pre Sveto i srcu milo, odmah do Isusa. tako da ne mislim da je na meni da to skrivam ili se libim prekriziti pred njenom slikom, da ne bi izazvala "sablazan"

----------


## Hana_Sara

> samo mali info:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				 ovdje u Americi, upravo je evolucija razlog sto krscani (dakle, nasa braca protestanti) u velikom postotku sve vise idu na skolovanje djece kod kuce. ne zele da im djeca slusaju o evoluciji, ne vjeruju u to, ni cuti! sto vi mislite ?
> 			
> ...


ovog sam vrlo svjesna. hvala na linku MC   :Wink:

----------


## ivana zg

Htjela sam o ŽRTVI, a možda ipak neću jer se bojim da neću dobro objasniti.
Znam samo da sam jednom davno mislila kako su "žrtva" i "patnja", opravdanje za nečiji "strah od života" i da su potpuno uzaludne, da vode, samo depresiji, tjeskobi i razaranju čovjeka unutar sebe.

Mnogo godina kasnije nučili su me da "patnja" bez, cilja, svrhe, ustvari bez smisla je uzaludna, a ako nešto iz nje naučiš, onda je ona imala svoju svrhu u tome da spoznaš sebe. Patnja, zbog patnje, ne daje ploda i uzaludna je, čak je i grijeh u nekom smislu, kada čovjek od sebe pravi žrtvu.
(figurativno:da je Bog dopustio da se Isusa razapne, eto samo tako bez veze, ta Njegova žrtva ne bi imala svrhu, ovako je žrtvovan da bi mi imali vječni život, i njegova smrt, patnja je prerasla u radost života vječnoga za sve nas)

Isto tako sam shvatila, da patnja postaje opet samo to, kada se izgubi vjera, smisao i bit, i da ona onda vodi u samosažaljenje, gorčinu i ljutnju.....


Čovjek koji ne nauči patiti, tj. nositi se sa svojom boli i patnjom, na kraju srlja u raznorazne ovisnosti ; drogu, kocku, buku, žene.....zašto- jer se boji u tišini susresti s samim sobom i s Bogom, ako je vjernik.
Nažalost život je često bolan, i zato nemojte djecu učiti da je život Raj na Zemlji, ne štitite ih pretjerano od bola i stvarnosti, jer ako ih ona jednom udari nespremne, mogli bi "loše završiti".



Malo sam slušala u Nedilju propovjed jer je Emanuela bila s nama( ima 8mj. a na misi je dobra i pjeva  :Laughing:  ) svećenik je ispričao priču o dvjema sestrama kojima je rijeka donjela dvije košare u kojima je bilo dvoje bolesne dijece.
Jedna sestra ga radosno prigrli, a druga ljutita na Boga vrati u rijeku.
Prva se setra s puno ljubavi brinula za dijete i ono kada odraste ozdravi i postane princ.
On joj dade napitak da ozdravi, a ona se sjeti i svoje sestre, pa ga zamoli i za nju, a on joj odgovori NE.
Onaj tko ne prigrli s radošću i zahvalnošću svoju patnju, križ ne može imati život vječni.

Mislim  da je priča išla nekako tako, ako nije ispravite me.

Samo se osvrnite i pogledajte svoju prošlost, i vidjet će te da su neke stvari trebale biti onakvima kakve su bile, da bi vi nešto shvatili i bili osoba kakva ste danas.

Želim samo naglasiti ako nekom možda nije jasno, da ja bez obzira što sam katolkinja, fizičko zlostavljanje žene i djece u braku, ne smatram ŽRTVOM kakvu bi Isus htio, već znakom da se osoba pokupi iz toga braka za dobro svih.
Isto tako vjerujem da se "zlostavljač" može promjeniti uz molitvu i vjeru u Boga, AKO ON TO SAM ŽELI, ali za početak bez žene u kući. 8)

----------


## ivana zg

Osudi grijeh, ali ne onoga koji ga je počinio, jer istom mjerom mjerit će se tebi, ne sudi drugoga da ne budeš suđen.
Samo Bog pozna dubine naših srdaca, motive naših djela- grijeh je Zlo, a ne čovjek.

Npr; Haljina je plava, kada ju žena skine, ispod nje, njezino tijelo je bijelo.
Kada se čovjek ispovjedi, skine haljinu, grijeha, srama......ostaje Božanska duša u svojoj bjelini.  :Saint:

----------


## Zdenka2

> Zdenka2 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Kako nas se dotiču tuđi grijesi? Odgovaramo li samo za sebe? Nipošto ne, mi živimo u zajednici i odgovaramo za cijelu zajednicu. Zato smo i suodgovorni za sve ono loše što se događa. Često se čuje fraza da je vjera intimna stvar čovjeka - e nije, iako sadrži i taj bitan dio intimnog odnosa između čovjeka i Boga, ali vjera je društvena stvar, jer smo mi vjernici upravo pozvani na tu društvenu suodgovornost. (Ne kažem da drugi nisu, ali kod nas postoje vjerski motivi za to).
> 
> 
> ne razumijem 
> kada tuđi grijeh (koji nije bio pod mojim utjecajem) može postati moja odgovornost?


Postoji razina osobne i društvene odgovornosti. Naravno da osobna, subjektivna odgovornost pada na onoga tko je grijeh osobno počinio. Ali, priznat ćeš, za mnogo toga što se događa u društvu svi smo više ili manje suodgovorni. Ne zaboravimo na grijeh propusta koji se smatra najtežim grijehom protiv Duha Svetoga. Dakle, grijeh je ne učiniti ono što se je moglo učiniti na dobro drugih. Jesmo li mi suodgovorni ako se u našem radnom kolektivu događaju nedopuštene stvari, a mi šutimo? Jesmo li suodgovorni ako uz nas žive siromašni ljudi u potrebi, a mi pored njih prolazimo? Jesmo li mi svi suodgovorni što je Zemlja sve zagađenija? Odgovor na sva ta i brojna druga slična pitanja jest da jesmo. Ideja o zajedničkoj odgovornosti na poseban je način ugrađena u dogmu o istočnom grijehu koji simbolički znači zlo koje postoji u čovječanstvu, u kojem participiramo, jer smo svi ljudi. Potpisujem i ono što je napisala dijanam.

Što se tiče evolucije, ne postoji nikakav sukob između Crkve i znanosti ni evolucionizma, osim u glavama fanatika. Biblijska slika stvaranja svijeta i evolucija ne stoje ni u kakvoj suprotnosti.

Ali, moram dodati, karika koja nedostaje još uvijek nedostaje, odnosno nije dokazana izravna evolucijska spona između majmuna i čovjeka.

----------


## MGrubi

> Ali, moram dodati, karika koja nedostaje još uvijek nedostaje, odnosno nije dokazana izravna evolucijska spona između majmuna i čovjeka.


nema je 
nastali smo mutacijom
mutacije nastaju zbog djelovanja vanjskih faktora
samo je pitanje koji "vanjski faktor" je djelovao   :Grin:

----------


## MGrubi

Znanost bez vjere je neuvjerljiva, a vjera bez znanosti slijepa! 
(Albert Einstein)
 :Grin:  [/quote]

----------


## Natasa30

Nisam neki poseban vjernik ali me zanima sljedece.

Imam jednu poznanicu koja je veliki vjernik. Medjutim ono sto me muci oko nje su njene lazi. Dakle imam osjecaj da cim otvori usta nesto slaze. Ali apsolutno sve. Dakle zanimam me kako osoba koja je veliki vjernik moze toliko lagati. Gdje je vjera u tome? Da li neki vjernici misle da je ok prevariti ili lagati ako kasnije priznas bogu da si to napravio? Onda mi ispada kao da se ona krije iza vjere.

----------


## white_musk

> white_musk prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> nisu tvoja odgovornost,ali mogu uticati na tebe tako da zgriješiš u onim stvarima koje jesu tvoja odgovornost.
> Jedno je da tuđi grijesi mogu uticat na nas,a nešto sasvim drugo je snošenje odgovornosti za iste.
> 
> Npr.kad neko opljačka nekog,samo lopov služi zatvorsku kaznu,ali je i opljačkani oštećen iako ne snosi odgovornost za taj čin 
> 
> 
> Ali i ne samo zato. Zivot odbacena covjeka koji je otvoren grijehu u mojoj zajednici u odredjenoj je mjeri i moja odgovornost. Dakle, ne samo to sto ce njegov grijeh utjecati na mene, nego i to sto sam ja propustila tom drugom objaviti Ljubav ljubeci ga (i tako cinim grijeh propustom). Ne postojimo ja i moj Bog, nego Ti i ja, mi i nas Bog.


ja smatram da je dobar primjer najbolji savjet!

JER ako neko živi u lošem braku i ne radi ništa po pitanju toga,ako je loš roditelj,ako ima problema u odnosu sa drugim ljudima, ako je konfliktan,ako nema "uho" za tuđi problem, onda ne znam koliko neko treba biti jadan da od takvog prima savjete i ugleda se na njega :/ ,a još manje da mu se pusti da ga *uputi u tu ljepotu u kojoj i sam živi*

Nekad ljudi znaju biti naporni sa tim upućivanjem,ali u islamu se smatra da dragi Bog srca okreće kako on hoće i da uputa stiže onom kome on hoće,pa čak ako je i ne traži.

naravno,ne treba žmiriti na probleme oko sebe,ali znam koliko puta sam doživjela na seminarima međureligiskog dijaloga da mi se kaže kako je čudno to što ja izgledam sretno,opušteno,pozitivno i nekako opušteno,jer su oni zamišlajli da pokrivena žena samo pati(na ovaj ili onaj način)

a ako čovjek prakticira vjeru,onda ne moraš smisliti da nekom treba pomoći,jer to radiš onako po defoltu  :Smile:

----------


## white_musk

> Znanost bez vjere je neuvjerljiva, a vjera bez znanosti slijepa! 
> (Albert Einstein)


[/quote]


 :Klap:

----------


## Zdenka2

> Nisam neki poseban vjernik ali me zanima sljedece.
> 
> Imam jednu poznanicu koja je veliki vjernik. Medjutim ono sto me muci oko nje su njene lazi. Dakle imam osjecaj da cim otvori usta nesto slaze. Ali apsolutno sve. Dakle zanimam me kako osoba koja je veliki vjernik moze toliko lagati. Gdje je vjera u tome? Da li neki vjernici misle da je ok prevariti ili lagati ako kasnije priznas bogu da si to napravio? Onda mi ispada kao da se ona krije iza vjere.


Ne bih htjela pametovati o osobi koju uopće ne poznam. Možda se iza njezinih laži krije samo deklarativna vjera, a možda neki drugi problemi, strah od nečega, tko zna?

----------


## white_musk

> Natasa30 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Nisam neki poseban vjernik ali me zanima sljedece.
> 
> Imam jednu poznanicu koja je veliki vjernik. Medjutim ono sto me muci oko nje su njene lazi. Dakle imam osjecaj da cim otvori usta nesto slaze. Ali apsolutno sve. Dakle zanimam me kako osoba koja je veliki vjernik moze toliko lagati. Gdje je vjera u tome? Da li neki vjernici misle da je ok prevariti ili lagati ako kasnije priznas bogu da si to napravio? Onda mi ispada kao da se ona krije iza vjere.
> 
> 
> Ne bih htjela pametovati o osobi koju uopće ne poznam. Možda se iza njezinih laži krije samo deklarativna vjera, a možda neki drugi problemi, strah od nečega, tko zna?


X

----------


## white_musk

a ako ti je samo poznanica,znači ne znate se dobro i nemaš neke potrebe da otkriješ razlog za svoje sumnje(jer ti si rekla da ti imaš osjećaj,a ne dokaz),onda je najbolje da ti gledaš svoja posla ,a ona svoja.
Najgore bi bilo,ako nemaš validne dokaze za svoje sumnje,da tu sumnju prenosiš i na druge i da tako ženu pošalješ u out,a nemaš pojma, kao što reče Zdenka,u kakvim se žena možda problemima nalazi.
JER ako bi to uradila,onda to nije nimalo uredu :/

----------


## Natasa30

> a ako ti je samo poznanica,znači ne znate se dobro i nemaš neke potrebe da otkriješ razlog za svoje sumnje(jer ti si rekla da ti imaš osjećaj,a ne dokaz),onda je najbolje da ti gledaš svoja posla ,a ona svoja.
> Najgore bi bilo,ako nemaš validne dokaze za svoje sumnje,da tu sumnju prenosiš i na druge i da tako ženu pošalješ u out,a nemaš pojma, kao što reče Zdenka,u kakvim se žena možda problemima nalazi.
> JER ako bi to uradila,onda to nije nimalo uredu :/


 Ma kuzim ja sta vi hocete reci. Inace poznajem je dovoljno dobro barem meni dovoljno. A sto se tice dokaza ima i dokaza. Ali nisu samo dokazi vazni. Meni je nje ustavri zao jer se i sama zaplela u svoje lazi i nezna kako da se iz njih izvuce. Zato sam ovdje i pitala jer imam osjecaj da misli da dok god je veliki vjernik niti jedan grijeh nije neoprostiv.

Svi mi imamo problema neko manjih neko vecih ali to nije razlog da lazemo i muljamo a onda pred bogom trazimo oprostaj. Gdje su ljudi koje smo povrjedili u tim lazima i prevarama.

Sitiuacija je vrlo zapetljana i neznam da li da joj otvoreno kazem da nije uredu to sto radi bez obzira na to koliko puta dnevno molila za oprost pred bogom.

----------


## white_musk

> dobro barem meni dovoljno


nije dovoljno





> Ali nisu samo dokazi vazni


jesu,jer te žena može tužit za klevetu





> bez obzira na to koliko puta dnevno molila za oprost pred bogom.


o kome god da se radi i koje god vjere žena bila,ovo je ružno

----------


## white_musk

nego cure, vratimo se vedrijim temama :Razz: RAZNICI!!!! :D  :D 

kako se spremate?spiritualno?koji se osjećaji bude u vama?  :Love:

----------


## Natasa30

> dobro barem meni dovoljno
> 			
> 		
> 
> nije dovoljno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuj ja je dovoljno poznajem(nemozes ti znati koliko ja nju poznajem ili ti znas nesto sto ja neznam.

Nekuzim za kakvu kletvu ce me tuziti? Ja njoj iskreno zelim pomoci jer predpostavljam da joj je tesko toliko lagati i tolikim ljudima. Nemislim ici u novine s tim.

I nekuzim sta je ruzno. Moje pitanje koje je glasilo:
Da li je uredu da da varas i poslije trazis oprostaj pred bogom? Da li se sve ostale prevare onda brisu pred bogom?

Ima ona i djecu i muza. Kako osoba koja toliko nepravde nanosi drugima moze ispravno u duhu vjere odgajati djecu?

Kako joj pomoci?

----------


## Brunda

Nataša, ne znam kako bi uopće takvoj osobi mogla pomoći. Pomoći možeš samo onima koji priznaju da imaju problem.
A što se tiče vjere, sumnjam da ijedna osoba koja živi na način koji si napisala može biti velikim vjernikom. To je također samo slika kojom se predstavlja drugima.
 :Love:

----------


## AdioMare

Nataša, nije jednako deklarirati se vjernikom, biti mlaki vjernik kako kaže Ljiljan@ ili biti vjernik koji živi svoju vjeru.

Ja mogu posvjedočiti bar dva od tri, gore navedenih života s vjerom i zaista mogu reći da je razlika među njima nepojmljiva.

Možda bih čak prije x godina zlobno ili manje zlobno povlačila paralele između tuđih postupaka i tuđe vjere (makar znam da sigurno ne bih), ali danas se takvim stvarima sigurno ne bih bavila. 
Osobu ocjenjujem prema osobinama koje ju čine čovjekom kakav ona već jest, a ne prema vjeri u kojoj ona ni/je. 
Osobama koje su mi bliske iz svih razloga koje sam rekla, ja se i okružujem.

Ako želiš ostati u kontaktu s osobom koju spominješ, a smetaju te njene laži, bez obzira na njenu vjeru ti otvoreno porazgovaraj s njom o stvarima koje te kod nje smetaju.
Evo, ja bih tako.

----------


## AdioMare

> Moje pitanje koje je glasilo:
> Da li je uredu da da varas i poslije trazis oprostaj pred bogom?


Na ovo ti pitanje nitko ne mora odgovoriti, možeš i sama znati da nije u redu ako to činiš svjesna da ćeš prvom prilikom opet varati. Ali tada se iskreno nisi niti pokajao, zar ne?

Ako tražiš oprost iskreno se kajući i nakon toga se potrudiš da to stvarno više ne činiš, naravno da je u redu tražiti oprost.

----------


## Natasa30

> Natasa30 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Moje pitanje koje je glasilo:
> Da li je uredu da da varas i poslije trazis oprostaj pred bogom?
> 
> 
> Na ovo ti pitanje nitko ne mora odgovoriti, možeš i sama znati da nije u redu ako to činiš svjesna da ćeš prvom prilikom opet varati. Ali tada se iskreno nisi niti pokajao, zar ne?
> 
> Ako tražiš oprost iskreno se kajući i nakon toga se potrudiš da to stvarno više ne činiš, naravno da je u redu tražiti oprost.


Hvala AdioMare  :Kiss:  

Ali ako nastavljas raditi po starom onda je nepravedno traziti oprost.  :Sad:

----------


## AdioMare

> Ali ako nastavljas raditi po starom onda je nepravedno traziti oprost.


Tako je, Nataša  :Smile:  , ali nemoj se ti opterećivati s tim, to je zaista stvar samo tvoje poznanice.

----------


## pujica

> Ali ako nastavljas raditi po starom onda je nepravedno traziti oprost.


nije, barem ne prema Bogu 

ali prema ljudima jest jer to pokazuje da tvoje kajanje nije bilo iskreno i sa cvrstom odlukom da prestanes

----------


## Natasa30

> Natasa30 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ali ako nastavljas raditi po starom onda je nepravedno traziti oprost. 
> 
> 
> Tako je, Nataša  , ali nemoj se ti opterećivati s tim, to je zaista stvar samo tvoje poznanice.


Imas pravo  :Smile:

----------


## AdioMare

> nije, barem ne prema Bogu


Pujice, zar i kada se iskreno ne pokaješ? 
Znamo da je Bog milostiv više nego što to čovjek može i zamisliti, ali zar uopće govorimo o kajanju ako kajanje nije iskreno?

----------


## pujica

Bog zna da smo mi gresni i da padamo, njemu je bitno da mi odlucimo iskreno kako necemo vise (zato ima i ona formula u kajanju koje se izgovara na ispovijedi, kad se kaze: cvrsto obecajem da cu se pokajati i da necu vise grijesiti)

ja sam htjela reci da nije nepravedno Boga uvijek moliti za oprost, pa i kad smo svjesni da cemo vjerojatno opet pokleknuti

----------


## AdioMare

> ja sam htjela reci da nije nepravedno Boga uvijek moliti za oprost, pa i kad smo svjesni da cemo vjerojatno opet pokleknuti


Da, ovako mi je puno bliže to što si htjela reći  :Smile:

----------


## Ora

Konstantno vas čitam i nikako da vam se pridružim   :Grin:  

Htjela bih reči da "ne postoji" veliki ili mali vjernik. TKo sam ja (ti) da odlučujem tko je mali, a tko veliki...Nitko ne može ući u kožu i um druge osobe da bi tako nešto mogao reči.

Ne bih se složila da nije nepravedno moliti Boga za oprost nekog grijeha ako smo svijesni da ćemo ga opet počiniti. Zar ne činimo tada grijeh samim time što ispovijedamo nešto za što se možda uopće ne kajemo i za što znamo da ćemo vrlo vjerojatno ponoviti...?!

----------


## dupla duplica

> vjernik je po defoltu optimista za zdravom skepsom u srcu koje voli i dušom koja je  slobodna i lagana


WM - prekrasno! zaista prekrasno!  :Love:

----------


## dupla duplica

A sad sam iščitala i ovu zadnju stranicu pa ću komentirat Natašino pitanje:

nije na meni da ulazim u tuđi odnos s Bogom. Ni malo. kako kaže WM, Bog poziva koga hoće i kada hoće. To nije na nama. nije moje da sudim, ispravljam ili moraliziram.
ALI mogu - i to bih ja napravila - govoriti o sebi. Mogu bliskoj osobi do koje mi je stalo reći kako je meni s njenim postupcima. Kako se ja osjećam kad ona/on napravi to-i-to. Kako meni izgleda neka situacija. bez osude. dalje nek dotični-čna radi s tim što želi. 
time nisam odšutila ono što mislim, a opet nisam joj poručila da sam iznad nje. jer nisam. nisu moji grijesi i propusti ništa bolji ni manji od tuđih. o, ne!

kako kaže pujica:



> Bog zna da smo mi gresni i da padamo, njemu je bitno da mi odlucimo iskreno kako necemo vise (zato ima i ona formula u kajanju koje se izgovara na ispovijedi, kad se kaze: cvrsto obecajem da cu se pokajati i da necu vise grijesiti)
> 
> ja sam htjela reci da nije nepravedno Boga uvijek moliti za oprost, pa i kad smo svjesni da cemo vjerojatno opet pokleknuti


ja volim onaj dodatak "cvrsto odlučujem da ću se popraviti i DA UZ BOŽJU POMOĆ neću više griješiti". to kazuje da želim odbaciti grijeh, ali i da sam svjesna svojih ograničenja - da sam svjesna da nekada moja odluka, koliko god čvrsta bila, nije dovoljna. potrebna mi je i Božja milost. nekada On dopusti da padamo. opet i opet. On zna zašto. Mi ne moramo kužiti, ne odmah. To ne znači da nisi dovoljno čvrsto odlučio. to samo znači da si čovjek.

----------


## ljiljan@

> ljiljan@ prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Zemlja je i bila Raj dok se čovjek nije odao grijehu.
> 
> 
> ima onaj vic kad feministkinja na nekom predavanju pita auditorij: _gdje biste vi muškarci bili danas, da nema nas žena?_ veli jedan muskarac: u raju!  
> 
> ispričavam se na ot.


Nije ot. Jako pojednostavljeno, ali se tom muškarcu moglo odgovoriti da je Adam ipak dao svoj pristanak. I posegnuo je...kao što i danas milijune i milijune godina iza toga mnogi muškarci i žene, ne mogavši se oduprijeti, daju svoj pristanak grijehu.
A ovo - ne mogavši se oduprijeti - za kršćanina znači da se i ne može oduprijeti svojim snagama, već snagom Krista Spasitelja, koji je svojom žrtvom, smrću i uskrsnućem pobijedio svako zlo, svaki grijeh. Za kršćanina je snaga u Njemu.

----------


## ljiljan@

> naše tijelo je 100% životinja
> imamo i mjesto u hijerarhiji razvoja
> 
> znanstvenici su primjenili da majmun ima 24 para kromosoma. a čovjek samo 23 para. ALI naš 2. par kromosoma je izrazito debel, tj. duplo deblji od ostalih, kao da je došlo do spajanja 2 para kromosoma (praktički mutacija)
> papa Ivan II   , je rekao da nešto slično (ne mogu citirati) ovome: čovjek je nastao božjom intervencijom u majmunskoj vrsti (spajanjem 2 para u 1 par)
> on je Adama napravio od Zemlje , majmun je dio Zemlje
> meni je to logično


Slušala sam jednom lijepo predavanje dr. Tomislava Ivančića. On tvrdi da teorija evolucije ne mora nužno biti suprotna Bibliji. 
Bitno, najbitnije je da je Bog stvorio čovjeka od zemaljskog praha, dakle čovjek je sličan svemu što obitava na Zemlji, ali jedino čovjeku je Bog dao besmrtnu dušu. Nije u svojim objašnjenima išao tako daleko da komentira teoriju o postanku čovjeka od majmuna.
Meni, čisto s evolucijske strane, ostaje nejasno slijedeće: ako je čovjek uisitnu postao od majmuna, a danas na Zemlji imamo i majmune i ljude, onda bi za životnog vijeka jednog recimo biologa koji se bavi tim dijelom znanosti, moralo doći do (i biti zapaženo) barem do jedne preobrazbe majmuna u čovjeka.
Nadam se da ne skrećem s teme, ta i ja sam svojoj djeci tako objasnila kad su me pitali zašto na biologiji uče jedno, a na vjeronauku drugo :?

----------


## pujica

> Meni, čisto s evolucijske strane, ostaje nejasno slijedeće: ako je čovjek uisitnu postao od majmuna, a danas na Zemlji imamo i majmune i ljude, onda bi za životnog vijeka jednog recimo biologa koji se bavi tim dijelom znanosti, moralo doći do (i biti zapaženo) barem do jedne preobrazbe majmuna u čovjeka.
> Nadam se da ne skrećem s teme, ta i ja sam svojoj djeci tako objasnila kad su me pitali zašto na biologiji uče jedno, a na vjeronauku drugo :?


e jesi me sad nasmijala   :Laughing:  

covjek i majmun su dvije vrste i evolucija sad ide dalje na covjeku, a ne opet s majmuna na covjeka. osim toga, ljudski vijek je neznatan treptaj oka u povijesti evolucije, njene promjene se nikad ne dogadjaju tako brzo

i kod same biblijske egzegeze, kad se tumaci prica o stvaranju svijeta iz knjige postanka uvijek se naglasava da je 7 dana stvaranja figurativni broj i da se zapravo radi o milijunima godina

----------


## ljiljan@

E hvala ti Pujice, sad mi je sve puno jasnije...a pogotovo činjenica da postoje i domene kojima se čovjek uopće ne treba zamarati. A pogotvo ne tražiti u nekim činjenicama argumente da Boga nema ili ima. Ono što osjećamo u svom biću je jedino mjerodavno.

----------


## dupla duplica

ja volim i razumijeti stvari. i imati stav.
ali slažem se s tobom da je vjera nešto mimo razuma. to je ISKUSTVO. ili ga imaš - ili nemaš. ne može se tumačiti, ne treba se dokazivati. kad povjeruješ, doista povjeruješ u Gospoda, kada osobno upoznaš Isusa, nitko te ne može uvjeriti u suprotno. Mogu te zbuniti, uvući u raspravu, ovisno o tome kolko si jak, mogu te i osuđivati, i zlostavljati, i razapeti na kraju krajeva. Ali ti ne mogu oduzeti ono što srce zna.  :Heart:

----------


## dupla duplica

s onim prvim sam htjela reći da vjerujem apsolutno u Božju Riječ, ali me i dalje zanima i znanost i napredak i tehnologija i sve što je dano - pa makar to čovjek i zloporabljao.
ja vidim evoluciju kao moguću uz kreacionizam, a do kraja ću znati nakon smrti.  :Saint:

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Konstantno vas čitam i nikako da vam se pridružim   
> 
> Htjela bih reči da "ne postoji" veliki ili mali vjernik. TKo sam ja (ti) da odlučujem tko je mali, a tko veliki...Nitko ne može ući u kožu i um druge osobe da bi tako nešto mogao reči.


a "mlaki" vjernik  :Wink: ? o takvima se vec govorilo na ovom topiku  8)

----------

> i kod same biblijske egzegeze, kad se tumaci prica o stvaranju svijeta iz knjige postanka uvijek se naglasava da je 7 dana stvaranja figurativni broj i da se zapravo radi o milijunima godina


taj prvi izvještaj o stvaranju pisali su elohisti, svećenici. koji su služili u hramu. svake subote je bio počinak od posla. oni su sedmicu podijelili na subotnji dan - dan počinka od svega stvorenog. a u ostale dane su po redu opisivali (sukladno sa znanošću onoga vremena) stvari (svjetlo, voda, zemlja, su prva tri dana, a druga tri dana Bog i popunjava. sunce i mjesec, vodena stvorenja, životinje na kopnu i kao vrhunac svega stvorenoga dolazi čovjek. 
ovaj izvještaj govori kako je Bog sve stvorio u redu, i kako su se sva stvorenja odazvala na Božji poziv kad je koju stvorio - nastala je. 
isto tako se čovjek stavlja na zadnje mjesto, da bi se kazalo kako sve, sve što je Bog stvorio, bilo dobro, i za čovjeka, da njemu bude na korist.
dakle, da Bog nije stvorio svijet u 7 dana, ali ga je stvorio kao dobrog, po redu...

----------


## Zdenka2

Naišla sam na zanimljiv članak o odnosu vjere i znanosti, pa i evoluciji i stvaranju. http://www.glas-koncila.hr/rubrike_i...?news_ID=11380

----------


## dupla duplica

Zdenka, odličan članak! Hvala ti!
evo, tu je izrečeno ono što i ja sama tvrdo vjerujem....
 :Heart:

----------


## ivana zg

> nego cure, vratimo se vedrijim temamaRAZNICI!!!! :D  :D 
> 
> kako se spremate?spiritualno?koji se osjećaji bude u vama?


Nikad nisam bila neki obožavatelj blagdana, Novih Godina, proslava rođendana, vjenjčanja...... sve mi je to djelovalo lažno, komercilizirano, nategnuto...sprovodi su za mene bili jedino stvarno, ono što nas sve čeka.

Danas, ne podnosim pomisao na smrt i sprovode, a Božić, eeee.....
Nisam bila neki nostalgičar ni netko tko se trudi "održavati" čvrste veze s malo daljom familijom.
No posljednjih godina sve se u meni promjenilo, postala sam svijesna trenutka, njegove vrijednosti-stvarnosti.

Dok sam živjela u Italiji umro mi je mamin tata, nisam mogla doći na sprovod i zato još uvijek ne mogu percipirati da ga nema-kao da će doć.
Nedugo poslije umro tatin, tata koji živi daleko, ali me je to nekako slomilo.
Onda je umro mamin stric koji živi kuću do nas,a dva mjeseca kasnije njegovog brata zgazio je vlak blizu naše kuće.
Mamina rodbina živi u susjestvu, pa smo povezaniji zbog toga s "daljnom rodbinom" nego nekom bližom koja živi dalje.

Umirali su i rađali se još mnogi dragi ljudi, iznenada.
Nestala je cijela jedna generacija koja je obilježila povijest mog djetinstva, mojih Božića, kada smo se svi skupljali kod moje bake, mamine mame.
Ujaci i stričevi imaju odraslu djecu koja se polagano žene i imaju svoje živote i prijatelje, obitelji, svoje sudbine, tako da se ne družimo više kao kada smo bili mali.
Baka je otišla ove godine kod tetke u Pulu, koja se rastala.
Nisu iste zornice bez nje, a niti Božić.
Neki su ldragi ljudi pomginuli u rati, dragi mi bratići od 20g završili odjednom u psihijatrijskim bolnicama....................prožela me bol.
Nismo više ljudi koji smo bili prije 20g, život nas je "slomi", promjenio, zateko....teško mi je to prihvatiti............

Uglavnom slika svijeta i moje familije se promjenila, i mada imam 31g sve mi se to odjenom srušilo prebrzo, iznenada i dočekalo me nespremnu.

Sada imam svoje dijete, i svoju obitelj, ovo nam je prvi Božić zajedno, moja mama je sada baka, a ja sam majka, seke su tetke - shvaćam da je došla smjena generacija i da ja sada stvaram novu povjest moje obitelji, stvaram sjećanja mome dijetetu, koje će to isto znati cijeniti tek tada kada postane roditelj.

Sada shvaćam svoje roditelje, njihov odgoj, njihovu mladost-da su i oni bili samo ljudi koji su od djece odjednom postali roditelji.

Veselim se Božiću, ipak dopusti ću si malo nostalgije i sjećanja na one koji su mi obilježili djetinstvo.
Nosim ih svaki dan u sebi, ali kroz advent, zornice i na sam Božić prikazati ću misu samo za njih uz jedno veliko HVALA.

Oni su povjesne ličnosti moga života.
Nadam se da će se moja djeca i djeca mojih sestara družiti i kada odrastu, a ne samo dok su mali.
Mislim za sada samo ja imam dijete i vidim kako je obožavaju, ali za razliku od njih ja sam svijesna činjenice da će se to promjeniti kada dobiju svoju djecu.

Ovoj Božić, dočekati ću s molitvom u srcu za obitelj, koja je i koje više nema.
Pokušati ću više moliti i biti bolja osoba prema MM, roditeljima, obitelji i bebi.
Pokušati ću bar jedan tjedan otići na zornicu i ispovjediti se.
Pokušati ću shvatiti svoga muža koje mu će biti teško što prvi put za Božić ne ide mami u Hercegovinu (tata mu je umro kada je imao 9g) a ona ne želi doći.
On želi sebi i njoj posvjestiti da sada ima svoju obitelj, a ona je uvijek dobrodošla.

Svijesna sam, ali ne tužna da je sve prolazno, da se ljudi i prioriteti mjenjaju, i da moram uživati i biti zahvalna na svakom trenutku i osobi pored mene.
Tako Božić utječe na mene.  :Saint:

----------


## pujica

ivana prekrasno   :Love:

----------


## AdioMare

Ivana  :Heart:  



> Svijesna sam, ali ne tužna da je sve prolazno, da se ljudi i prioriteti mjenjaju, i da moram uživati i biti zahvalna na svakom trenutku i osobi pored mene.

----------


## pikula

Ivana  :Smile:  
mi baš ove godine planiramo zbrisati od cijele šire obtelji i biti sami s klincima negdje u hotelu ili na selu za Božić i bez ludnice proslaviti (klinci se uvijek razbole nakon tih tri dana masovnih okupljanja i prejedanja - alergije,prehldae i sl.), ali sad kad si to ovako divno opisala... Malo sam se zamislila. 
Žene, hranite mi dušu   :Heart:

----------


## tinkie winkie

Ivana...   :Heart:  .... prekrasno rečeno...   :Heart:

----------


## ivana zg

> Ivana  
> mi baš ove godine planiramo zbrisati od cijele šire obtelji i biti sami s klincima negdje u hotelu ili na selu za Božić i bez ludnice proslaviti (klinci se uvijek razbole nakon tih tri dana masovnih okupljanja i prejedanja - alergije,prehldae i sl.), ali sad kad si to ovako divno opisala... Malo sam se zamislila. 
> Žene, hranite mi dušu


Drago mi je da sam vas potakla na razmišljanje, i da ovo mogu podjeliti s vama.
Da ovo pročita bilo tko od moje familije, ne bi vjerovao, da sada razmišljam na takav način.
Razmišljam da to podjelim jednom i s njima, jednim po jednim. Možda već u čestitki ovoga Božića.

Možda bih trebala kupiti razglednice, i svima njma ( a ima ih jaaaako puno) poslati dio ovoga, mene.....tetkama, ujacima, stričevima, rođacima, sestričnama, prijateljima...........

Neću kupovati poklone niti slati SMS-ove, već ću im poslati ljubav, želim da opet osjete dio naše zajedničke prošlosti.
Možda neki neće shvatit, ali ja ću zaokružiti na taj način jedan dio svoga života i ispuniti prazninu u sebi, koja je nastala kada smo se udaljili.
Mali Isus želi obitelj na okupu, makar u srcima.

Želim ovoga Božića svima poslati blagoslov, i postati blagoslov za druge, bar na tren.

----------


## dupla duplica

ivana, prelijepo razmišljaš. baš si me taknula...i mislim da je odlična ideja da dio ovog posta pošalješ bližnjima...ni riječi ne trebaš mijenjati.  :Heart:  

...i ja već danima razmišljam o široj obitelji....izrađujući s djecom čestitke i dogovarajući se s njima kome ćemo ih sve poslati, u srce su mi došli mnogi dragi ljudi, neki su dalja obitelj - sestrične i bratići po drugom koljenu koje nisam godinama vidjela...i oni imaju svoje obitelji sada.... a neki su davni dobri prijatelji, znate onaj osjećaj - od onih ljudi koji ti nikada neće biti strani, ma koliko godina se niste čuli ili vidjeli...
...i poželjela sam da im se svima, baš svima želim javiti. nekako bi mi srce bilo na miru tek tada, kada bih se barem jednom riječju javila, dala do znanja da mislim na njih. to možda neće biti moguće ovoga Božića, možda neću moći pisati svima. puno je to čestitki....(da vidite moj dan, bilo bi vam jasnije - organizirati dvoje šestogodišnjaka da crtaju čestitke i adresirati ih dok se pritom dvoje jednogođišnjaka vješaju za moje noge, a ja pokušavam kuhati ili vješam rublje ili štogod....)
ali mislim da je i jedna strelovita molitva za svakoga od njih jedan dar....to je strelica ljubavi koja leti do Neba, a takve Gospodin s osmjehom gleda. i vjerujem da će jednoga dana, kada to u Njegovoj Providnosti bude potrebno, dati i da se sretnemo fizički....

----------


## piplica

Danas sam tužna.  :Sad:  
Moj omiljeni župnik iz župe u kojoj sam živjela sa roditeljima, je jako loše. Znala sam da je bio bolestan i operiran, ali sam nekako bila uvjerena da će se oporaviti. Jutros nam je bio naš župnik blagosloviti kuću, pa sam ga pitala za njega...rekao mi je da se samo čeka kraj...  :Crying or Very sad:  
On je bio jedini kojega sam voljela slušati, sa njime sam u župnom uredu znala dugo razgovarati o svemu, njegove mise su uvijek bile drugačije, odnos prema župljanima uvijek prijateljski.
Od kada sam preselila u drugu župu, slabo idem na mise, pokušala sam, ali su mi bile, ako mogu iskreno reći - dosadne. Kada sam išla na ispovijed, išla sam kod njega, kod njega sam i djecu krstila, iako je bilo malo problema oko toga sa našim župnikom, ali smo se uspjeli dogovoriti.
Znam da tako ne bi trebalo biti, ali imam osjećaj da ako njega ne bude,  nestat će ona zadnja spona koja me veže za crkvu. 
Žalosna sam...

----------


## dupla duplica

Draga piplice...razumijem tvoje osjećaje, oni su dio tvog života, tvoje povijesti...i koliko god sam Bogu zahvalna da ti je dao tako dobrog župnika, ipak moram reći ovo: Gospodin ne želi da se tako jako vezujemo za ljude. I nadam se da ipak tvoj dragi župnik nije bio jedino što te vezalo za Crkvu. To bi ipak trebalo biti Isus Krist - On koji je dao život za nas, koji je ustanovio Crkvu i koji ti je i dao tvoga župnika...
Zato vjerujem da će ti On dati i snage da prihvatiš i župnikov smiraj kao dio Božjeg krasnog plana, s vjerom i pouzdanjem da on ide u Nebo, i da će Otac tebi dati sve što ti treba. Ljudi bi trebali biti samo pomoć jedni drugima vodeći ih Kristu. Ništa manje, ništa više.

Digni glavu, draga. Ništa ne prestaje - naprotiv - tek počinje! Imat ćeš divnog zagovornika direktno kog Boga, a život koji teče dalje donijet će ti nove i potrebne doživljaje - samo im se trebaš s vjerom otvoriti...
 :Love:  tebi, imaj vjere, jer sigurna sam da ju tvoj župnik ima.

----------


## ivana zg

> Draga piplice...razumijem tvoje osjećaje, oni su dio tvog života, tvoje povijesti...i koliko god sam Bogu zahvalna da ti je dao tako dobrog župnika, ipak moram reći ovo: Gospodin ne želi da se tako jako vezujemo za ljude. I nadam se da ipak tvoj dragi župnik nije bio jedino što te vezalo za Crkvu. To bi ipak trebalo biti Isus Krist - On koji je dao život za nas, koji je ustanovio Crkvu i koji ti je i dao tvoga župnika...
> Zato vjerujem da će ti On dati i snage da prihvatiš i župnikov smiraj kao dio Božjeg krasnog plana, s vjerom i pouzdanjem da on ide u Nebo, i da će Otac tebi dati sve što ti treba. Ljudi bi trebali biti samo pomoć jedni drugima vodeći ih Kristu. Ništa manje, ništa više.
> 
> Digni glavu, draga. Ništa ne prestaje - naprotiv - tek počinje! Imat ćeš divnog zagovornika direktno kog Boga, a život koji teče dalje donijet će ti nove i potrebne doživljaje - samo im se trebaš s vjerom otvoriti...
>  tebi, imaj vjere, jer sigurna sam da ju tvoj župnik ima.


*piplica* nemaš pojma koliko te shvaćam   :Heart:   :Love:   :Crying or Very sad:  
ali se slažem s ovim što je napisala dupla-duplica

Kada je umro fra.Slavko Barbarić ja sam se od šoka, prvi put u životu  skoro doslovno onesvjestila,smračilo mi se ispred očiju, ispala mi je telefonska slušalica, vrištala sam i plakala satima, da je moja mama htijela zvati HITNU POMOĆ  :Crying or Very sad:   :shock: 

Kao prvo smrt je bila iznenadna, pred Božić, dok je vodio Križni put, na Križevcu u Međugorju.
Ja sam baš tada mjesecima odugovlačila da mu se javim, pismo od 20str. nosila sam u torbi i mjesecima ga nisam poslala, ( ni dan danas neznam zašto) nisam mu stigla reći hvala za sve što je učinio za mene.
Što je bilo najgore, sve mi je u životu tada bilo propalo i on mi je bio jedina nada i spas, i bila sam spremna opet otići k njemu i u Međugorje početi neki novi život.

Nakon njegove smrti pala sam u depresiju, rekla sam Bogu da mi je to namjerno napravio, kako je to mogao, što ću sada, kada nema jedinog čovjeka na kojeg se mogu osloniti, što će sada biti samnom i mojim životom  :Evil or Very Mad:   :shock: 

Iz svojih sam riječi shvatila sve: ja sam svoj život povjerila čovjeku umjesto Bogu.

Sada se znamo zezati na moj račun, da se ne smijem na nikoga u životu oslanjati inače će umrijeti  :Saint:   :Laughing:  

Kada prođe neko vrijeme, shvatit ćeš da ćeš jednom kada njega ne bude, otkriti jednu drugu stranu duhovnosti, i da će ono čemu te je on naučio donjeti ploda.
Ti češ biti ona koja će "podučavati" druge, a na misi češ u (dosadnoj) propovjedi probati čuti i zapamtiti bar jednu rečenicu, koju je upravo tebi Bog ( a ne svečenik) uputio za taj dan.  :Kiss:

----------


## dupla duplica

> Iz svojih sam riječi shvatila sve: ja sam svoj život povjerila čovjeku umjesto Bogu.
> 
> Ti češ biti ona koja će "podučavati" druge, a na misi češ u (dosadnoj) propovjedi probati čuti i zapamtiti bar jednu rečenicu, koju je upravo tebi Bog ( a ne svečenik) uputio za taj dan.


ivana, hvala za jako iskustvo koje si podijelila s nama.
ovo što sam izdvojila u citatu čini mi se bino ponoviti - Jedini na koga se možemo s pouzdanjem osloniti - jest Bog. On je taj koji nas vodi, usmjerava, ponekad i malo čvršćom rukom odgaja, ali beskrajno nas ljubi i zato nam daje ono što je za nas najbolje. U to bezrezervno vjerujem.
I zato je pomalo opasno navezati se na ljude....a svi to ipak činimo - ja prva! Da ne ispadne da moraliziram...samo kažem svoje iskustvo. Tek sam nedavno počela shvaćati što znači onaj redak "tko ne mrzi oca, majku, brata....ne može biti mojim učenikom, ..." ne znam točno navesti iz glave, ali znate koji. Ta mržnja je zapravo odricanje od ne-prave ljubavi. mi imamo bolesnu ljubav prema bližnjima, koliko god to ovako sablažnjivo zvučalo - i ta navezanost nije isto što i Ljubav koju nam Otac želi dati da se njome međusobno ljubimo. E sad, prvo moramo odustati od ove krive ljubavi, da bi nam Bog mogao pomalo dati da se volimo na Njegov način. To je teško. Jer smo navikli na takvu ljubav. Ona je najbolje što znamo. I tek kad iskusimo obilje Božje ljubavi, koja je zaista puna, prava, silna, milosrdna, bezuvjetna a ipak jasno istinoljubiva - tada možemo istom ljubavlju početi učiti voljeti...prvo sebe, onda i druge. Jer kako mogu voljeti bližnjega, istinski voljeti, ako ne volim sebe? Ako ne prihvaćam sebe, svoju povijest, svoje roditelje, svoje padove - kako ću isto to prihvatiti kod bližnjega?

oprostite, odvukle me misli....

eto, do toga sam ja došla do sada...i teško mi je otkrivati kako čudno ponekad volim - osobito moju djecu...ali tek to otkrivanje oslobađa i daje mi da rastem u pravom smjeru. kuži li me tko?

----------


## Zdenka2

Lijepo vas je čitati, ivana i duplice!

----------


## pikula

Drage cure,da znate s čim se ja moram nositi. moj tata je vidio anđela na vratima i križ na mojem lančiću i sad maltretira mamu i brata doma i ne smijem se javljati dok se ne smiri. A trebali su čuvati klince sutra Nikad kraja tome...  :Sad:  Da ne spominjem da se prepucava s mojim dominikom oko svega što ima veze s vjerom zbog čega on već sa svojih 5 godina ima vrlo suvisle odgovore namnoga teološka pitanja. Bilo bi smješno da nije tužno. To mi je stvarno grozno i ne znam što da radim.

----------


## piplica

Drage cure, hvala vam na lijepim riječima.
Voljela bih imati vašu vjeru, ali nemam. Možda je zapravo i ne tražim više, ali uvijek imam nekakav čudni osjećaj da će ona mene naći.
Duplice,Ivana  :Love:

----------


## dijanam

> Tek sam nedavno počela shvaćati što znači onaj redak "tko ne mrzi oca, majku, brata....ne može biti mojim učenikom, ..." ne znam točno navesti iz glave, ali znate koji. Ta mržnja je zapravo odricanje od ne-prave ljubavi. mi imamo bolesnu ljubav prema bližnjima, koliko god to ovako sablažnjivo zvučalo - i ta navezanost nije isto što i Ljubav koju nam Otac želi dati da se njome međusobno ljubimo. E sad, prvo moramo odustati od ove krive ljubavi, da bi nam Bog mogao pomalo dati da se volimo na Njegov način. To je teško. Jer smo navikli na takvu ljubav. Ona je najbolje što znamo. I tek kad iskusimo obilje Božje ljubavi, koja je zaista puna, prava, silna, milosrdna, bezuvjetna a ipak jasno istinoljubiva - tada možemo istom ljubavlju početi učiti voljeti...prvo sebe, onda i druge. Jer kako mogu voljeti bližnjega, istinski voljeti, ako ne volim sebe? Ako ne prihvaćam sebe, svoju povijest, svoje roditelje, svoje padove - kako ću isto to prihvatiti kod bližnjega?
> 
> oprostite, odvukle me misli....
> 
> eto, do toga sam ja došla do sada...i teško mi je otkrivati kako čudno ponekad volim - osobito moju djecu...ali tek to otkrivanje oslobađa i daje mi da rastem u pravom smjeru. kuži li me tko?


ja.
dozivljavam identicno! i to sam isto tako nedavno shvatila.

----------


## ivana zg

*dupla-duplica*, ovo mi je nekada potpuno jasno, a nekada potpuno strano, valjda ovisi o mojoj trenutnoj otvorenosti prema Bogu.

Možda bi ja mogla postaviti jedno slično pitanje o odricanju od nečega, ljudi, stvari...da bi se nakon stvarnog potpunog odricanja u srcu, osjetili slobodnim da sve prepustite Božijoj volji, i tada vam se vratilo stostruko?

Htijela bih čuti vaša iskustva jer ja imam takva jedno 3. Nekom tko nije u "vjeri" i tko nije takvo što doživo možda će moja iskustva zvučati čudna i apsurdna, ali meni su bila neprocjenjiva, mada psihički jako iscrpljujuća, jer nije lako se stvarno i iskreno prepustiti Božijoj volji kada bi htjeo da je po tvom, kada se moraš odreći osobe za koju misliš da je cijeli tvoj život i da ćeš umrijeti bez nje ( ne mislim na smrt)  il da je tvoja odluka ispravnija nego Božija?

----------


## dupla duplica

> Možda bi ja mogla postaviti jedno slično pitanje o odricanju od nečega, ljudi, stvari...da bi se nakon stvarnog potpunog odricanja u srcu, osjetili slobodnim da sve prepustite Božijoj volji, i tada vam se vratilo stostruko?


O, da. Znam o čemu pričaš. Imam i ja takvih iskustava, iako moram iskreno reći da nisu previše česta...ne mogu se pohvaliti time da često imam snage i vjere baciti se u Božju volju i predati sve i samo Njemu. 
Ali da - kada to učinim, nema ni jedne stanice u mom tijelu koja bi posumnjala u ispravnost moje odluke; i nema većeg mira od onoga kojeg osjetim tada; i nema straha u mom srcu za budućnost u tom trenu - potpuno vjerujem Ocu i znam da će učiniti i dati mi baš sve ono što mi treba. I da je tako dobro.

Samo, moram reći...puno je to lakše sa stvarima nego s ljudima. Ponekad Gospodin meni sam uzme neku stvar koju sam idolizirala (ili mi se razbije ili ošteti) i tu nekako jasnije vidim poruku i prihvaćam to. Bude mi krivo, bude mi žao lijepe nove stvarčice (ko svrakica sam  :Laughing:  ), ali na kraju prihvatim.
No s ljudima...ima još nekih ljudi koji mi više nisu prisutni u životu (ne preminuli, nego neki koji su se sami udaljili) i vidim da to teško prihvaćam. A da ne govorimo o djeci. O tome kako ih ja teško puštam od sebe, da budu slobodna - živjeti, birati, istraživati....griješiti. to pogotovo.

ono što me tješi je pozdanje u Stvoritelja, u Njegovu ljubav koja ih liječi...od svih mojih grešaka im rane povija....i puni praznine u srcu. to mi daje veliki mir.

----------


## ljiljan@

> Drage cure, hvala vam na lijepim riječima.
> Voljela bih imati vašu vjeru, ali nemam. Možda je zapravo i ne tražim više, ali uvijek imam nekakav čudni osjećaj da će ona mene naći.
> Duplice,Ivana


Ne moraš imati Dupličinu i Ivaninu vjeru. Naći ćeš svoju, bez brige. Za tvog bolesnog župnika cure su ti sve rekle. Ali, ja bih ti rekla za ovog župnika iz tvoje sadašnje župe. Probaj ga voljeti kao svog bližnjeg! Probaj u njemu vidjeti ljubljeno dijete Božje.
Naš dragi pater Tonči jednom nam je rekao - volite svoje svećenike, onom pravom Božjom ljubavlju. Rekao je i da je dugo mislio da mu treba priznanje za njegov rad, a onda je shvatio da mu, kao i ostalima, treba ljubav njegovih vjernika. I to je shvatio kad mu je jedan bračni par (a veći dio svog života posvetio je radu s bračnim parovima) rekao - pater Tonči mi vas volimo!!!
Svaki čovjek, pa tako i svećenik, koji ne osjeti ljubav bližnjeg s godinama može postati ogorčen, reakcije mu mogu biti neprimjerene njegovu (svećeničkom) pozivu. Velik dio krivnje nose i vjernici koji svećenika smatraju samo svojim duhovnim servisom, a ne vide čovjeka u njemu.

----------


## dupla duplica

Da, ovo što kaže ljiljana je jako važno. Nisu svećenici samo tu za nas - nego i mi za njih. Jednako oni trebaju laike, obitelji oko sebe, mlade, djecu, starce, bračne parove - koliko i mi trebamo njihovo duhovno vodstvo. Ali prije svega - oni su ljudi, jednaki po svemu kao i mi - jedina je razlika služba koju vrše, njihovo je poslanje malo drugačije - ali ne i bitnije niti ih to čini više svetima. To se nekako često zaboravi pa smo skloni misliti da oni ne griješe ili da ne bi smjeli, ili slično, umalo ih idoliziramo. Mislim da je na nama laicima da ih podržavamo, da im budemo topli ljudski prijatelji a ne samo stado, da ih primimo u svoju kuću, ali i u svoja srca...

----------


## pikula

Cure, sretan Božić svima koji slave!  Kako ste proslavile? Mi smo ipak zbrisali na Sljeme i prekrasno se proveli. Na misu u kapelici išli smo na sanjkama i bilo je predivno. Mir i radost su  opet tu  :Smile:  Dugo nismo bili na misi prije toga - tako da je ovo bio pravi preporod.

----------


## ivana zg

Blagoslovljen Božić, obilje Božjeg blagoslova, ljubavi, vjere, nade, zdravlja, strpljenja, prihvaćanja i mudrosti u 2008g, želim vam svima od srca.  :Heart:   :Saint:   :Love:

----------


## ivana zg

E, da mi smo na Badnjak išli s Emanuelom na dječiju polnoćku u 20h, nakon toga kod moje sestre dočekati Božić i " većerat", a na Božić se cijela obitelj našla kod mojih na ručku, koji je bio fenomenalan, zahvaljujući mojoj mami.
Taj i slijedeći dan u čestitare. A na sv.Ivana muž i ja smo slavili imendana, pa smo mi imali goste.
Jedino što mi je žao što smo se spremali na Nevinu dječicu voditi Emi na blagoslov djece, i onda u petak zaboravili na to  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Zdenka2

Mi smo bili s djecom na božićnoj misi. Nismo htjeli ići na polnoćku, jer oni idu rano spavati. Bila je lijepa, svečana misa i djeca su uživala, pogotovo B., jer voli pjevati. To nam je bio prvi Božić zajedno. U nedjelju smo imali blagoslov obitelji. Djeca su sve priredila, dočekala župnika i molila zajedno s nama. Bilo je lijepo gledati ih.   :Heart:

----------


## AdioMare

Ja sam tijekom adventa svako jutro išla na zornice, a moja Korina mi se pridružila nekoliko puta. Kako smo na Badnjak prisustvovali zadnjoj zornici, a ja na večer baš nešto bila umorna, nismo išli niti na dječju, a kamoli na polnoćku.
Bile smo na božićnoj večernjoj misi i bilo je jako dirljivo. Promatrala sam ljude oko sebe i kao da im te dane popuste sve emocionalne kočnice tako su predano i dirljivo molili ispred jaslica, da me baš ganulo.
A kada smo izašli iz crkve snježna atmosfera je samo dodala točku na I.
Zaista smo uživali u Božiću i jedni u drugima.

----------


## dupla duplica

I nama je ovaj Božić bio predivan - usudim se reći najljepši do sada. Bogu hvala! u obitelji je vladao mir, sklad, ljubav...(bilo je napetosti i kušnji par dana prije, ali Bog je dao mir na Badnjak)...
...zajedničko slaganje jaslica s djecom, izrada božićnih čestitki, kolača, dani odmora provedeni kući s obitelji...(mm je uzeo godišnji prošli tjedan pa smo se svi odmorili i naužili zajedništva)....
...na polnoćku nismo išli, malci tada nanaju i cicaju, ali smo na Božićno jutro svi zajedno prošetali Trsatom i proveli jutro oko crkve (nemoguće je ući tijekom mise s duplim kolicima na taj dan), slušajući propovije iz klaustra, no vjerujem da Gospodin zna moje prioritete i da mi ih sada daje ovako - služiti djeci i kroz to Njemu. a i teže je kad mm ne vjeruje...  :Sad:  
molila sam s djecom često, čitala im priče o Isusovu rođenju, dijelila s njima uzbuđenje oko očekivanja darova...
...a zadnje dane smo proveli praznično - veći su klinci uživali odmarajući od vrtića, uz filmove na telki i kolače do mile volje; malci su uživali da su svi doma, igrajući se s "velikima"... a ja guštala gledajući moje bogatstvo!

zahvalna sam Ocu na ovim danima odmora (čak sam i ja spavala jučer popodne) i sada opet idemo dalje u svakodnevne napore, obnovljenih snaga...

----------


## ivana zg

Ako može ja bih predložila da svatko ovdje navede koju duhovnu kršćansku knjigu (ili neke druge vjeroispovjesti ) koju je pročitao i koju bi preporučio.

Jako bih voljela ako netko zna neku duhovnu knjigu koja govori o odgoju u duhu vjer u ovom našem vremenu, ja na takvo nešto još nisam naišla.
Čak sam Teoviziji slala upit i nikada mi nisu odgovorili.
Pitala sam ima li kakva knjga za trudnice, majke.....ovih istoćnjačkih imaš koliko hoćeš, zen, budizam...itd....npr.Budizam za majke,....razne yoge,meditacije.....a kršćanskih knjiga na tu temu ništa... :?   :Evil or Very Mad:   :/ 

Ja preporučam knjige,Ivančića, Linića, Bronnsman, Gruna(50 anđela na godinu) Barbarića......Šagi Bunića......

Mislim da kršćani pogotovo katolici nemaju pojma o tome da i mi u "našoj vjeri" imamo i meditaciju i seminare, i sve to možete naći u knigama, Cd-eima,DVD-ima........klanjanjem pred presvetim......ne mora te zbog toga posezati za istočnjačkim kulturama, koje su većini nas ne shvatljive i drugačije  :Saint:  ,( to je jedan totalno drugčiji svijet   :Heart:  i mentalitet isto tako lijep kao i naš, ali duhom drugčiji od kršćanstva)

Evo na ovim stranicama možete pronači možda neke knjige koje vas interesiraju, svakako ih posjetite;

http://www.ks.hr/
http://www.teovizija.hr/
http://www.verbum.hr/

----------


## ivana zg

Top lista

1.Anselm Grün -
50 anđela za dušu 
2.Adalbert Rebić -
Homilije za liturgijsku godinu A. Biblijsko-teološki vid 
3.Phil Bosmans -
Ne zaboravi, imaš krila 
4.Phil Bosmans -
Srcem kroz godinu 
5.Anselm Grün -
50 anđela za godinu 
6.Joseph Ratzinger - Benedikt XVI.  -
Božji sjaj u našem vremenu. Razmatranja o crkvenoj godini 
7.Henri J. M. Nouwen -
Živjeti kao ljubljeni. Duhovni  

TOP LISTA 
NAJPRODAVANIJIH KNJIGA 

PUSTINJAK 
autora  Davida Torkingtona

Teovizija je zbog golemoga interesa čitatelja ponovno objavila prvu knjigu iz trilogije (Pustinjak, Prorok i Misitik) popularnog engleskog spisatelja Davida Torkingtona. Novoobjavljena izdanja su proširena i djelomice izmijenjena, te ponovno prevedena.
 UMIJEČE MOLJENJA PSALAMA
autora Pirmina Huggera
 Analizirajući psalme i "prilazeći" im s novoga 
motrišta, autor daruje čitatelju nove neslućene 
dimenzije za njegovu kršćansku molitvu. Autor je 
zahvalan Crkvi za postojanje psalama uspoređujući 
ih s najfinijom hranom - crnim kruhom, koji se 
pekao na tisućljetnom žaru vjerskoga iskustva i 
čiju su kvalitetu generacije provjeravale i ocjenjivali
kao "najhranjiviji".


SVETAC I NJEGOV DEMON
autora Wilhelma Hunermanna
 Iz stranice u stranicu čitatelj se upoznaje sa životom sv. Ivana Vianneya, popularnog Župnika iz Arsa. U narodu obljubljeni svetac mnogim vjernicima je uzor u kojem vide Kristova nasljedovatelja. A čime je arški župnik zaslužio da je i danas lučonoša na Kristovu putu postaje jasno kada se sa stranica romansirane biografije sazna kakav je nepokolebljiv i rijetko ponovljiv kristovski život živio dragi svetac.
 DIJAGNOZA DUŠE I HAGIOTERAPIJA
Tomislav Ivančić
 Medicina često ni svojim najrazvijenim metodama ne može pomoći čovjeku, koji trpi ili moralno pati. Ipak četranestogodišnje iskustvo i praksa pokazali su da liječenje hagioterapijskim metodama djelotvorno liječi ili ublažava boli duhovne naravi. To je najsveobuhvatnija knjiga dr. Ivančića iz područja hagioterapije, svojevrstan udžbenik o hagioterapiji i njenim dosadašnjim dosezima u teoriji i praksi. 

RIJEČ ZA DOBAR DAN
Zvjezdan Linić
   POTRAGA DUGA DVA MILIJUNA KM
Klaus Kenneth
 Obilježen potresnim djetinjstvom prepunim hladnoće i zlostavljanja, Klaus Kenneth izolira se od društva i odlučuje sam krenuti u potragu za ljubavlju i istinom. Njegova potraga pretvara se u opasan put prepun razočaranja, mržnje i smrti koji ga 12 godina vodi uzduž i poprijeko svih kontinenata i svjetskih religija. 

BOG - SVAKODNEVNA TAJNA I OBJAVA
Zvjezdan Linić



 DOBRA SREĆA
Fernando Trias de Bes
Alex Rovira Celmo
 Autori knjige su profesori ekonomije, stručnjaci za marketing, koji u knjizi jednostavnom ali snažnom pričom govore o tome kako "zgrabiti priliku" i ostvariti uspjeh u životu i radu.


LIJEČITI DUHOVNO-MORALNE RANETomislav Ivančić

   GLAZBA DUŠE
autora Božidara Prosenjaka
 Glazba duše je treća knjiga u nizu "uspješnica" (nakon knjiga Šetnja sa starcem i Oranica duše) autora Božidara Prosenjaka, za koje je autor tekstove pripremao punih sedam godina. 
Knjiga je napisana u formi kratkih tekstova-"mudroslovnih bisera" u kojima autor - "kroz usta" mudroga Starca - daje sažete i jezgrovite analize, te odgovore i pouke na brojne životne 
probleme.



7 NAJPRODAVANIJIH  NASLOVA S PODRUČJA 
      KNJIŽEVNOSTI, PUBLICISTIKE I FILOZOFIJE:


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. V. Lončarević (priredio): KRIST U HRVATSKOM PJESNIŠTVU 
2. D. De Marco - B. Wilker: ARHITEKTI KULTURE SMRTI 
3. Ivan Zelić: VODIČ KROZ FILOZOFIJU 
4. Ramon Lucas Lucas: BIOETIKA ZA SVAKOGA 
5. Sigrid Undset: KRISTINA, LAVRANSOVA KĆI 
6. Louis de Wohl: TIHO SVJETLO 
7. Thomas Merton:  GORA SA SEDAM KRUGOVA 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

7 NAJPRODAVANIJIH VJERSKIH NASLOVA:


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. KOMPENDIJ KATEKIZMA KATOLIČKE CRKVE 
2. Dom Chautard: DUŠA SVAKOG APOSTOLATA 
3. Joseph Ratzinger: CRKVA, IZRAEL I SVJETSKE RELIGIJE 
4. Joseph Ratzinger: O VJERI, NADI I LJUBAVI 
5. Rick Waren: SVRHOVIT ŽIVOT 
6. o. Dorotej Toić (priredio): ŽIVOT I IZREKE PUSTINJSKIH OTACA 
7. PUSTITE ME DA ODEM, Snaga u slabosti Ivana Pavla II. 







*25.12.2007

Poruka, 25. prosinca 2007.

“Draga djeco! S velikom radošću vam nosim Kralja mira da vas on blagoslovi svojim blagoslovom. Vi mu se poklonite i dajte vremena Stvoritelju za kojim žudi vaše srce. Ne zaboravite da ste prolaznici na ovoj zemlji i da vam stvari mogu dati male radosti, a preko moga Sina vam je poklonjen život vječni. Zato sam s vama da vas povedem prema onome za čim žudi vaše srce.  Hvala vam što ste se odazvali mome pozivu.” 
*http://medjugorje.hr.nt4.ims.hr/News.aspx

----------


## ivana zg

http://www.teovizija.hr/videoiaudio.html

SAI BABA  I/ILI  ISUS KRIST
Josipa Blaževića
Nadbiskup Marin Barišić je u predgovoru knjizi napisao: Djelo p. Josipa Blaževića pobudit će zasigurno široko zanimanje vjernika, kako onih vjernički "rubnih", tako i svih drugih ljudi dobre volje koji istinski traže i dublje razmišljaju o smislu ljudskog života i naše povijesti. Tema je za čitatelje zasigurno interesantna: autor znanstveno usporednom analizom osvjetljava i teološki prosuđuje odnos Isusa Krista i Sai Babe, koji kao posljednji Avatar izrasta iz hinduističke kulturne i duhovne tradicije


TI SI BLAGOSLOV
ANSELMA GRUNA 
Otkrivajući duboku žudnju za blagoslovom, mnogi su otkrili i darovano blago da i sami mogu i smiju blagoslivljati. Benediktinac p. Anselm 
u knjizi razmatra aspekte blagoslova, koje nudi Biblija i duhovna tradicija opisujući i bogatstvo vlastitoga iskustva s blagoslovima, koje je kao redovnik proživljavao u različitim prigodama.

DOBRA STRANA ŽIVOTA
Zvjezdan Linić
Fra Zvjezdan Linić nam duhovnim poticajima sabranima u ovoj knjizi želi otkriti, posvjestiti, kako svatko od nas može i drugima i sebi učiniti život ljepšim, ovaj svijet boljim. 


VJEROVATI ZNAČI PROMIJENITI GLEDIŠTE
ANSELMA GRUNA
Autor u knjizi ne pokušava uvjeriti čitatelja da mora vjerovati pod svaku cijenu, ali, stoga, iz retka u redak čitatelju ukazuje na put koji vodi k vjeri. Istinskoj, koja mijenja gledišta na dobro. 


DRAMATIČNI PUTEVI SUVREMENOGA MOLITELJA
prof. TOMISLAVA IVANČIĆA
Autor kritički promišlja o molitvi uronjenoj u turbulentna događanja u Crkvi i društvu. Također, autor promišlja i o suvremenom molitelju, kojega opsjedaju brojni problemi proizašli iz postmodernog mentaliteta, etičkih nesnalaženja u suvremenim misaonim strujanjima, te novih agresivnih

----------


## Anvi

> Jako bih voljela ako netko zna neku duhovnu knjigu koja govori o odgoju u duhu vjer u ovom našem vremenu, ja na takvo nešto još nisam naišla.


Preporučam "Sretni roditelji s don Boscovim odgojnim sustavom", autor je Bruno Ferrero. Iznenađujuće koliko su don Boscove ideje bile ispred svoga vremena i koliko su stvarne i primjenjive danas. Pronašla sam u toj knjizi mnogo sličnosti s metodama Jespera Juula, što me je ugodno iznenadilo a istovremeno i u pozitivnom smislu začudilo, obzirom da je don Boscov odgojni sustav utemeljen  na njegovom isklustvu u radu s djecom i mladima u 19. stoljeću.
Knjigu sam kupila u KS, koliko se sjećam cijena je bila vrlo povoljna.

----------


## ivana zg

Hvala *Anvi* nabaviti ću je, ako ti tvrdiš da je "napredna" i za ovo naše moderno vrijeme.
Ali moraš priznati kako je to stvarno žalosno što nema takvih knjga više, što misli te u čemu je problem?

----------


## ivana zg

Curke malo ste mi zaspale, što je?

Ima li netko konkretan primjer iz života, kako to odgajate dijecu u duhu (svoje) vjer, vjeroispovjesti ili uvjerenja?
Kako to primjeniti na djete od najmlađih dana na dalje, a da ne stvorimo kontra-efekt, odbojnost prema vjeri?

----------


## dupla duplica

ivana, mislim da je najbitnije - živjeti po svojim uvjerenjima. dijete nas gleda. i to je suština. ako moliš sa srcem - s vremenom će radosno moliti s tobom. ako ideš na misu i zahvaljuješ Gospodinu na svemu dobrom što ti je učinio, pa i na kušnjama i križevima - i ono će ga slaviti radosno.
Ako pomogneš nemoćnom - ono vidi.
ako se pomiriš s mužem ponizno pred njim - ono vidi, i uči se poniznosti.
ako ga povrijediš i onda tražiš oproštenje - uči se praštati, i uči se tražiti oprost.

i tako u svemu....
 :Heart:

----------


## mommy_plesačica

Ispričavam se ako je netko već stavio ovaj link, meni se baš svidjela ideja:
http://www.gentlechristianmothers.com/

----------


## dupla duplica

hvala, *mommy*, prekrasno je!  :Love:

----------


## buba klara

samo sam odokativno pregledala, al baš mi je sjelo, naročito ovaj dio
http://www.gentlechristianmothers.co...cm/beliefs.php
Thx  :Heart:

----------


## Yuna

Razumijem to vezivanje jer ja recimo ne mogu svakome dati svoje povjerenje, pa tako ni svakom sveceniku i kad nadjes jednog u kojeg imas povjerenja, tesko je naci novog.

Meni je sada isto tako...odselila sam se, daleko sam od osoba od povjerenja koje sam nekad imala, a takodjer je i moj bolestan...i sad sam u traganju.

Ma svecenici su kao prijatelji, ili muz/zena, treba ih se izmoliti.

----------


## Yuna

Tako je - treba biti primjer djeci. Najbolje se uci djelima, a ne rijecima.

S vremenom sam shvatila da je neke stvari vezano uz vjeru bolje ne objasnjavati, vec pokazati. 

Takodjer ako sam pogrijesis, ispricaj se djetetu. Nece te dozivjeti kao slabica vec ce te vise cijeniti i iz toga izvuci pouku.

----------


## MarikaPika

> ivana, mislim da je najbitnije - živjeti po svojim uvjerenjima. dijete nas gleda. i to je suština. ako moliš sa srcem - s vremenom će radosno moliti s tobom. ako ideš na misu i zahvaljuješ Gospodinu na svemu dobrom što ti je učinio, pa i na kušnjama i križevima - i ono će ga slaviti radosno.
> Ako pomogneš nemoćnom - ono vidi.
> ako se pomiriš s mužem ponizno pred njim - ono vidi, i uči se poniznosti.
> ako ga povrijediš i onda tražiš oproštenje - uči se praštati, i uči se tražiti oprost.
> 
> i tako u svemu....


Draga d-d ,sve si rekla...

----------


## Ria

Curke, oprostite što ovako upadam, no oduvijek sam željela da mi netko iz vjere objasni riječ "poniznost".
Možda je ja shvaćam pregrubo, predoslvno...ulavnom možda je ne shvaćam na pravi način pa m puno toga o vjeri nije leglo. Molim neku dobru dušu da mi kaže što vjernik/vjernica smatra kad kaže poniznost prema Bogu ili još bolje poniznost prema mužu.

----------


## pikula

može primjer? MM i  ja se posvađali u šopingu u austriji, moja frendica također udana - strpljivo  je otrpila naše međusobno rešetanje. oboje smo bili ljuti (umor, nesporazumi itsl.) i bilo nam je neugodnom pred frendicom - bili smo spremni kipiti u sebi do zagreba, ja nisam baš strpljiva pa sam u sebi počela moliti da ne nastavim svađu i da se smirim. Zdravo Marijo. Odjednom mi je bilo jasno, u srcu mir i rekla sam MM-u iskreno : oprosti što sam ti rekla da ću te gurnuti na pokretnim stepenicama. (grozno, sramim se i  sad) i on je shvatio i ispričao se za svoje urlanje. Nitko nije očekivao da se ispričamo za svoje stavove o parkiranju, parkiranju  samo pregristi ponos - eto to je bilamoja poniznost- ispuhati se i spustiti nos i ton i ispričati se za ono što ga je povrjedilo. I naravno bilo mi je totalno neugodno, afrendica kaže : Kako ste me dirnuli idem zvati muža. Sad mi fali- Od onda nas hvali na sva usta  da imamo savršen brak. Nije baš savršen, ali eto malo poniznosti...

----------


## ivana zg

Evo za mene je poniznost sve ono što ja većinom nisam, na žalost, a možda i na sreću jer bolje biti ono što jesi, svijestan sebe i svojih mana, vrlina, mogućnosti, nemogućnosti, slabosti..itd. nego biti lažan ili lažno ponizan i skroman i tako si omogućiti put u "propast".
Kada si lažan u bilo ćemu gubiš, ne radiš na sebi, ohol si, zavidan, ljubomoran, tjeskoban i bijesan na cijeli svijet a to ne želiš priznati i osloboditi se.

Za mene je poniznost suprotna od prevelikog ponosa, jer ja smatram, možda griješim da ga čovjek ipak donekle treba imati.
Poniznost je kada znaš iskreno oprostiti, ispričati se, kada prihvaćaš sebe onakvog kakav si, možda se i ne shvaćaš previše ozbiljno pa te drugi ljudi ne mogu pretjerano iznervirati ili povrijediti.
Poniznost je kada se ne izvisuješ iznad drugih, kada radiš nešto iz srca,a ne samo zbog hvale.
Poniznost je kada si dobronamjeran i nisi ohol.

Poniznost prema Bogu? Po meni kada si ponizan tj. svjestan sebe, kada ako si katolik,npr. iskreno svijestan svojih grijeha ili propusta pa ih ispovjediš i nastojiš ispraviti. Kada si bolji čovjek prema sebi i drugima.
Kada prihvaćaš sebe i druge u "paketu", kada si diplomat  :Saint:  


Poniznost prema mužu? Ja sam stvarno kriva osoba za dati savjet ili objašnjenje. Već je pikula lijepo objasnila; strpljivost, dobra volja da se prvi ispričaš, spremnost na razgovor a ne durenje tri dana, kompromis, pokušat koji put pregrist jezik ako znaš da svađa u nekom trenutku može izazvati više štete nego koristi, pokušati prihvatiti muža kakav je a ne tražiti da bude ono što nije.....a za mene poniznost prema mužu nije, dopuštanje psihičkog i fizičkog maltretiranja  :Evil or Very Mad:  omalovažavanja itd.
pranje nogu  :Laughing:  


*Poniznost, o kojoj je danas riječ, svojevrsni je duhovni tijesak ili preša u kojoj se sabija naša ljudska oholost, napuhanost, umišljenost; kako bismo postali ljudi duha i kako bismo mogli odgovoriti na svoj temelji poziv, a to je biti čovjek. Postoje lažne poniznosti, hinjene skromnosti… kad se netko namjerno pravi poniznim kako bi ga se uzvisivalo. Na to sigurno nije ni Isus mislio kada je u ovonedjeljnom Evanđelju održao pouku uzvanicima koji su birali prva mjesta. Ili, kako je to lijepo rekao Martin Luther: ''Prava poniznost nikada ne zna da je ponizna; kada bi to znala, bila bi ohola''.piše: Milan Juranić, svećenik 
http://www.kriz-zivota.com/dan_gospo...zna_poniznost/
*


*Anselm Grun 50 anđela za godinu;* "Ponizni ljudi nisu oni koji sami sebe prave malenima, koji izbjegavaju svaku zadaću jer nemaju samopouzdanja. Nisu to ni ljudi koji sebe obezvrjrđuju grčećise u lažnoj poniznosti. Ponizni su ljudi koji imaju odvažnosti prihvatiti istinu o sebi pa zato nastupaju skromno.Oni znaju da su sve propasti ovoga svijeta također i u njima. Stoga nikog ne osuđuju......Ponizan čovjek ima smisla za humor. On se zna nasmijati samome sebi. On  je na distanci od sebe. Može na sebe gledati opušteno jer si je dopustio biti onakav kakav jest, čovjek zemlje i čovjek neba, čovjek s pogreškama i slabostima a istom drag i vrijedan....jedinstvo s ljudima i sa samim sobom možeš iskusiti samo ako si pripravan sputiti se do njih i istini o samome sebi...........Želim da ti anđeo poniznosti podari odvažnost da prihvatiš i zavoliš sebe u svojoj zemnosti i čovječnosti. Tada će iz tebe zračiti nada i pouzdanje koji će obasjavati sve ljude s kojima se susretneš. Anđeo poniznosti stvoriti će oko tebe prostor u kojemu ljudi nalaze odvažnost sići u svoju stvarnost, da bi se uspeli do pravoga života."


Za mene oličje poniznosti u danešnjevrijeme je papa Ivan PavaoII kojega su prihvaćali i primali po cijelome svijetu baš zato što je bio ponizan,što je u drugom čovjeku vidio ljudsko biće poput sebe, a ne boju kože, vjeroispovjest, položaj u društvu.....on nije bio iskompleksirani ponosni čovjek, već ponizni veliki diplomata, koji je oprosti svome atentatoru, on je u njegovim očima vidio sebe-običnog čovjeka punog straha, zavedenosti pogrešnih ideala, nije gledao grijeh, pogrešku u njemu i tako budio u sebi bijes, odbojnost i mržnju, već je vidio čovjeka-a čovjek nikada nije pogreška. ja mu se osobno divim kao i majci Terezi koja je u jednoj hiduističkoj Indiji "uspjela" kao katolkinja zaslužiti poštovanje i divljenje.
To su moji uzori koje nikada neću dostići.

----------


## pikula

Predivno. Isprintat ću djelove tvog posta - dugo nisam vidjela tekst koji bih trebala čitati svaki dan  :Smile:  Nisam se ja mislila hvaliti da sam ponizna - nije mi to baš karakterna crta  više sam htjela reći da je to bilo moje malo čudo koje se dogodilo kad sam prepustila vodstvo Majci Božjoj. To je bio još jedan dar koji sam primila nezasluženoi i još jedan dokaz da je molitva stvarno izlaz kad nam se čini da ga nigdje nema. A što se tiče pranja nogu ja masiram sina prije spavanja od glave do pete, muž mene kad me ulovi neki grč i ja njega - eto to može biti ono simbolično pranje nogu - izmasirajte si stopala  nakon teškog dana(bez ikakvih aluzija, mislim stvarno na masažu  :Smile: ) Meni se čini da su razgovori nakon masaže puno opušteniji.

----------


## AdioMare

Ivana, hvala za post.   :Love:  




> Ponizni su ljudi koji imaju odvažnosti prihvatiti istinu o sebi pa zato nastupaju skromno.


Vjerujem da je i Ria zadovoljna odgovorom.




> Nisam se ja mislila hvaliti da sam ponizna


Ma nemoj?  :Razz:  šalim se




> to je bilo moje malo čudo koje se dogodilo kad sam prepustila vodstvo Majci Božjoj. To je bio još jedan dar koji sam primila nezasluženoi i još jedan dokaz da je molitva stvarno izlaz kad nam se čini da ga nigdje nema


Znam, svjedočila sam tomu puno puta.  :Smile:

----------


## Ivana2

Je li tko gledao  s djecom film Zlatni kompas. Baš sam bila ljuta na sebe što smi išli to gledati. Možda će netko misliti da to nema veze s ovom temom, ali ima jako, jako. Ne mogu vjerovati da se takve aluzije serviraju djeci u filmovima namijenjenim upravo njima. U svakom slučaju uopće ne preporučam taj film, a ako vas baš zanima, prije pogledajte bez djece pa onda odlučite mogu li malci gledati.

----------


## Anvi

ivana zg, jako lijepi post. Šaljem   :Kiss:

----------


## dane

Drage  cure (da  ne  nabrajam  sva imena)ovaj   topic je prekrasan,napisale  ste toliko  toga lijepoga,iskrenoga i puno ,puno  vam  hvala  na  tome.Sretna sam da  mogu   uciti od vas   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## dane

Drage  cure (da  ne  nabrajam  sva imena)ovaj   topic je prekrasan,napisale  ste toliko  toga lijepoga,iskrenoga i puno ,puno  vam  hvala  na  tome.Sretna sam da  mogu   uciti od vas   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## ivana zg

:Love:  *pikula*
Drago mi je cure što vam se svidjelo i što smo se napokon opet malo našle.
Inače stvarno vam preporučam knjigu 50 anđela za godinu i 50 anđela za dušu (ova prva mi je nekako draža) gdje Anselmo Grun na zanimljiv način, kratko piše o "pojmovima" ljubavi, poštovanja, poniznosti, samoći...npr. Anđeo poniznosti, Anđeo odlaska, Anđeo iskrenosti, Anđeo oprosta..... mislim da je prošle godine knjiga u Kršćanskoj sadašnjosti koštala oko 70-80KN, tvrdi uvez, ja ju čitam tako da ju zatvorenih očiju samo otvorim, pa što se otvori, kao sv.Pismo, Bibliju tj. Novi Zavjet-to mi je kao poruka za taj dan.
 :Idea:  

Imam prjedlog ili molbu, da molimo jedna za drugu, tj. evo ja ponizno preporučam sebe, moju bebu i MM, moju malo obitelj u vaše molitve.
Pa eto ako koja moli često ( za razliku od mene) neka me se ponekad sjeti.Hvala.  :Shy kiss:

----------


## pikula

Drage cure, 
znate onu "ne brinite tjeskobno" odakle je to? Počela me hvatati panika od Dominikove urtikarije, sad ova gripa (na vijestima), a mi se spremamo na put. Osjećam da moja briga možda prelazi u paniku. Čini mi se da mi je potreban taj tekst.

----------


## AdioMare

Ovo?

Zatim Isus reče učenicima: 'Ne brinite se tjeskobno kako ćete preživjeti, što ćete jesti ili piti, ni u što ćete obući svoje tijelo! 

 Pa život je vredniji od hrane, a tijelo od odjeće. 

 Pogledajte gavrane! Niti siju, niti žanju, niti imaju spremišta i žitnice, a Bog ih ipak hrani. A vi ste toliko vredniji od ptica! 

 Može li tko od vas sebi brigama produžiti život barem i za jedan dan? 

 Pa ako ni to malo ne možete, zašto ste stalno zabrinuti? 

 Pogledajte samo poljske ljiljane! Niti se muče niti predu. A kažem vam da se ni kralj Salomon u svoj svojoj raskoši nije odjenuo kao jedan od njih. 

 Pa ako Bog tako odijeva poljsku travu koja danas jest, a već se sutra baca u peć, zar se neće još i više brinuti za vas, malovjerni? 

 Ne brinite se i ne uznemirujte oko toga što ćete jesti i piti 

 jer tako čine nevjernici ovoga svijeta. Vaš Otac zna da vam je sve to potrebno! 

 Stoga najprije tražite Božje kraljevstvo pa će vam se i to nadodati. 

 Ne boj se, malo stado. Vašemu se Ocu svidjelo da vam dade kraljevstvo. 

 Prodajte sve što imate, a novac podijelite kao milostinju! Tako ćete sebi spremiti blago na nebesima, kamo lopovi ne dolaze i gdje ga moljci neće izgristi. 

 Jer gdje vam je blago, ondje će vam biti i srce.'

----------


## pikula

stvarno promptno. Hvala   :Smile:   To je to. Ja si ponekad umislim da mogu sve živo riješiti.

----------


## Marija

Hvala i od mene   :Heart:  
redovito čitam ovaj topic, iako nikad ne pišem, a  danas su mi baš ove Isusove riječi došle u pravom trenutku, prečesto od svakodnevnih briga zaboravljam kako treba s potpunim pouzdanjem prepustiti svoj život u Božje ruke.

----------


## Ria

> Ivana, hvala za post.   
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Ponizni su ljudi koji imaju odvažnosti prihvatiti istinu o sebi pa zato nastupaju skromno.
> 			
> ...


Je, Ria je zadovoljna odgovorom, a bila bi još zadovoljnija kad bi poniznost isto to značila i u praksi.
Izrečeno riječima sve zvuči idilično. :/

----------


## AdioMare

> Je, Ria je zadovoljna odgovorom, a bila bi još zadovoljnija *kad bi poniznost isto to značila i u praksi.*


U čijoj praksi? Ja sam odgovorna za svoju, a ti za svoju. 
Moja praksa ima i uspona i padova, neću ti se cifrati, ali ne odustajem od sebe  :Wink:  .




> Izrečeno riječima sve zvuči idilično. :/


Ne mora to biti samo slovo na ekranu, a s druge strane, može ostati.  :Smile: 

Ivana, sjetim te se kako si zamolila.
Maria, pikula, te Isusove riječi su mi gotovo uvijek na pameti, s njima me i mama tješila kada sam ja bila pikula, a ona me željela uljuljkati u sto postotnu sigurnost.

----------


## pujica

*adiomare*  :Kiss:  

taj smo tekst nas dvoje odabrali za citanje iz evandelja na nasoj svadbi jer tako dobro opisuje kako bi zivot vjernika trebao izgledati i kakvi bismo mi zeljeli biti...

----------


## dupla duplica

Čitam vas!  :Bye:  divne ste....
ovo Evanđelje je divno, i često mi dođe u misli, a sad me kopka točan redak i glava...

*Ria*, poniznost se počinje prepoznavati prvo u vlastitom životu. često je to nama teško vidjeti, koliko smo zapravo oholi u suštini, time štitimo svoj ego - ali ipak nismo realni...ja prva moram priznati da sam tek kad sam otkrila vlastitu neponiznost (Bog mi ju je pokazao, nježno, ja sam do tada mislila da sam ponizna; danas samo znam da nisam, ali ne i koliko nisam...), tek tada sam počela zaista prihvaćati druge oko sebe, bez toliko osude u srcu, bez one želje da ih "ispravim" i učinim od njih ljude po mojoj mjeri....samo Otac zna što je za nas najbolje, samo on ima Savršen plan za svaki život...
oprosti ako je ovo zvučalo grubo, nisam htjela implicirati da ti nisi ponizna, samo hoću reći da nemamo pravo tražiti od drugih da budu ponizni....ljudi će bit ponizni onoliko koliko im Milost Božja omogući (i sami sebi naravno, ali bez Božje intervencije ništa!) - to jednostavno ne možemo očekivat od nikoga, bez obzira je li vjernik ili ne, ide li u crkvu ili ne...nadam se da kužiš ovo  :Love:

----------


## ivana zg

*pikula* nemam trenutno vremena napisati nešto svoje, pa možda i ovo pomogne;




> Ne boj se!
> [ 25.1.2008 ]
> 
> Autor: fra Zvjezdan Linić 
> 
> Strah je često prisutan u našem životu. U podsvijesti su nam sigurno brojni trenuci kad smo se kao djeca skrivali ili smo prikrivali neki nestašluk pred roditeljima i drugima. Strahovali smo da ne otkriju što smo skrivili i kazne nas, ili da se ne zastidimo nad vlastitom krivnjom. U školi smo se bojali ili se još uvijek bojimo, bez obzira koliko puno smo učili i naučili. Određena trema prisutna je gotovo kod svakog ispita. U odrasloj dobi počinju egzistencijalni strahovi za kruh, za naše sutra, za radno mjesto. Bojimo se određenih negativnih utjecaja i zlih sila. Čovjek se počinje bojati mraka i svega u što do kraja ne može prodrijeti svojim pogledom. Strah nas je ljudske zlobe i pakosti. Bojimo se za svoje zdravlje i sa strahom promatramo određene pojave koje mogu biti glasnici starosti ili bolesti.
> 
> Bojimo se neprestano. Kao da je strah sastavni dio našeg ljudskog života. Strah se, prema svjedočanstvu Biblije, prvi put u povijesti čovječanstva pojavio u ljudskom srcu nakon iskustva grijeha, kršenja Božje zapovijedi. Prvi su se ljudi, otkrivši da su goli po iskustvu prvog prekršaja, sakrili pred Bogom. Skrivaju se pred onim kome ništa nije skriveno. Protumačili su svoj postupak strahom. Čovjek se počeo bojati Boga. Apsurdna situacija! Bog koji ga jedini može spasiti, koji jedini ima lijek i za ovu situaciju grijeha izaziva strah u čovjeku koji je u neredu grijeha.
> 
> ...


www.hkr.hr

----------


## ivana zg

25.1.2008

Poruka, 25. siječnja 2008.

“Draga djeco! S korizmenim vremenom vi se približavate vremenu milosti. Vaše srce je kao uzorana zemlja i spremno je primiti plod koji će izrasti u dobro. Vi ste dječice slobodni izabrati dobro ili zlo. Zato vas pozivam: molite i postite. Posadite radost i plod radosti u vašim srcima će rasti za vaše dobro i drugi će ga vidjeti i primiti preko vašeg života. Odrecite se grijeha i odaberite život vječni. Ja sam s vama i zagovaram za vas pred mojim Sinom. Hvala vam što ste se odazvali mome pozivu.” 

http://medjugorje.hr.nt4.ims.hr/News.aspx

----------


## dupla duplica

ivana, hvala - predivno!

----------


## pikula

Hvala ti, Ivana - dobar podsjetnik. Vrijeme je za pripreme.
Ria, sretno. Oprosti zbog lošeg primjera poniznosti, mene inspriraju tuđi trenuci iz života i ja ih ne seciram -ako meni nešto znače -pa sam išla tom logikom - žao mi je što nisam bolje promislila. Eto bubnula i ostala živa   :Embarassed:

----------


## dijanam

> Stoga najprije tražite Božje kraljevstvo pa će vam se i to nadodati.


To vrijedi i za ono sto je dupla duplica prije spominjala - kako na prvo mjesto staviti Boga, cak ispred obitelji, ispred djece. Kako je to znalo izgledati tesko... (skoro nemoguće!). 
A zapravo se radi o ovome gore. Kroz prizmu zivota u Ljubavi za Gospodina sve dobiva novu dimenziju i ljubav prema bližnjem postaje sasvim nova Ljubav.

----------


## dijanam

Nego, ja sam dosla s vama podijeliti dio propovijedi naseg patera A. na Nedjelju Svete obitelji:




> Vrlo ozbiljno stanimo pred svoju obitelj, pred tajnu, Božju tajnu, Božju ustanovu. Ne samo ljudsku, nego Božju ustanovu. I pokušajmo sve učiniti da se događa protok Božjega u našem srcu, da se događa protok osobe osobi. Gdje je prirodno prebivalište čovjeka? U srcu drugog. Kad prognamo nekoga iz svog srca oduzeli smo mu prirodno boravište. 
> Prirodno je da muž boravi u srcu svoje žene, prirodno je da žena boravi u srcu svoga muža. To je najtopliji dom! Bez toga doma nema drugog doma! Dom je svaki prazan bez toga. Prirodno je da djeca borave u srcu svojih roditelja, da roditelji borave u srcu svoje djece i da se tu ne dogodi izgon. To znači naći boravište svojoj duši i propustiti Boga u svoje srce. Sveza savršenstva je da propustimo jedni druge po mjeri koja nam je dana, onako kako nam je primjereno. Svatko po primljenom daru. Na jedan način muža, ženu, dijete, na drugi način brata, sestru, prijatelja, prijateljicu, na treći način suradnike, ali propustimo druge da borave u našim srcima po ljubavi, pokušajmo doći po dobroti do srdaca drugih i tako otvoriti prostor Bogu da raste u nama. Jer dati drugome da prebiva u našem srcu - zato smo stvoreni. Tako otvaramo prostor svetosti, tu otvaramo prostor samome Gospodinu. Kad smo otvoreni jedni drugima to je dotok Boga u naše središte i mi postajemo sveti, Božanski. To je dotok čovjeka čovjeku i tako postajemo jedni drugima Dar. Tako se vrši sveta razmjena. Darujemo jedni drugima ono što smo primili, darujemo Bogu ono što nam je Bog darovao, a po tom Daru, kad se darujemo jedni drugima, kad živimo u zajedništvu, u tom Daru se sam Bog nama daruje. Tako u svakoj obitelji boravi već sada ovdje Gospodin Isus, u svakoj obitelji koja se trudi oko ljubavi, oko svetosti, oko dobrote, boravi Duh Sveti i tako ona biva kuća Božja. Sveti hram koji Bog sebi gradi. To je bit obitelji.

----------


## AdioMare

:Heart:

----------


## pikula

prekrasno  :Heart:

----------


## dupla duplica

prelijepo! šta si to snimila ili dobila napismeno? pitam jer je puno Duha, a ja navikla na homilije iz glave (srca)...

----------


## ivana zg

Danas sam nabaasala na ovu stranicu i odlučila sam im postaviti neka pitanja, koja bi vama ovdje postavila ali bojim se gadne rasprave i zatvaranja topica.
Pogledajte ovu stranicu s pitanjima i odgovorima, ja još nisam pročitala niti jedan pa ne znam kako ti teolozi odgovaraju, ima jaaaako puno zanimljivih pitanja u vzi, vjer, Crkve, grijeha itd. koja nas muče, nadam se da su i odgovori na visini :/ 

http://forummladi.hbk.hr/viewtopic.php?t=1816

http://forummladi.hbk.hr/index.php

----------


## kate

Kad smo kod pitanja i odgovora, toplo preporučam knjigu "Bog i svijet" jednog novinara koji je napravio intervju s Jozeph Ratzinger-om u to vrijeme kardinalom. Ima i druga koju spominju "Sol Zemlje" koju još nisam pročitala.

Ivana, super za link,hvala.

----------


## flower

> koja bi vama ovdje postavila ali bojim se gadne rasprave i zatvaranja topica.


 ne razumijem, tko bi zatvorio topik i zasto, mislim da smo nebrojeno puta svi pokazali poprilicnu toleranciju i zrelost   :Heart:

----------


## ivana zg

Rad si se o  podpomognutoj oplodnji, pa ne bi htijela da se nađu dvije strane, znamo stajališe Crkve, a ovdje ima cura kojima je to jedina šansa da imaju dijete, iz nekih meni bliskih razloga i osoba znam kako je to, htijela sam napisati svoje razmišljanje, ali strah me je da ne uleti netko pa da dođe do vrijeđanja.... već sam vidila da je je ovaj topick već jednom bio zaključan, pa neznam....mada bi rado iznjela neke svoje sumnje i dvojbe i čula mišljenje cura s ovog topica "kršćansko orijentiranih", zanima me njihovo slaganje ili ne slaganje s Crkvom oko ove teme....pa evo čekam odobrenje admina, jeli mogu ili ne mogu o tome

----------


## dijanam

> prelijepo! šta si to snimila ili dobila napismeno? pitam jer je puno Duha, a ja navikla na homilije iz glave (srca)...


snimano (mnogima se jako svidjaju te homilije pa je pala odluka da se snimaju).

I da, zaista Duh progovara. Tu nema onog prolaznog emocionalnog zanosa kao kod lijepih i dojmljivih govora. To je zaista govor Duha. Te rijeci su postojane i slusaju se otvoreno i radosno!

----------


## dijanam

> Kad smo kod pitanja i odgovora, toplo preporučam knjigu "Bog i svijet" jednog novinara koji je napravio intervju s Jozeph Ratzinger-om u to vrijeme kardinalom.


I ja preporucam! Zaista izvrsna knjiga u kojem ovakva pitanja koja te Ivana zanimaju - imaju svoj odgovor.

----------


## flower

ivana o mpo i crkvi su se vec vodile rasprave i to jako burne - mislim da tome ima par god. i u arhivi ako potrazis nacices i te topike. 
ja osobno nisam protiv takvih rasprava i ne bojim ih se, ali...ovo je pdf izazovi roditeljstva, ovo je topik odgoj u vjeri - ne vidim smisla tu raspravljati o toj temi kad postoji citav pdf. o mpo. tako da ti preporucam ako imas potrebu o tome da diskusiju otvoris na primjerenijem pdf.
ovaj topik pratim i postujem, ali ne bih htjela da se pretvori u raspravu o vjeri, dogmama, uvjerenjima i sl. nas odraslih, vec da to bude (i ostane) mjesto na kojem ce vjernici raspravljati o duhovnom aspektu odgoja.  :Love:

----------


## dijanam

flower, i aspekt MPO takodjer spada u odgoj u vjeri (ili u prihvacanje ili neprihvacanje nauka Crkve u odgoju djece).

ne slazem se da bi pdf MPO bilo dobro mjesto za takvu raspravu. Bilo je prije takvih pokusaja i jasno je receno da taj podforum sluzi za podrsku ljudima koji idu na MPO, a ne za rasprave bilo kakve vrste o tome.

Ivana, bilo je starih tema i iako razumijem tvoju zelju da o tome popricas sa aktualnim forumskim prijateljima slazem se ipak s flower da se ovdje o tome ne raspravlja. Previse zadire u duboko intimna zivotna uvjerenja i tesko da bi rasprava ostala topla.

----------


## dupla duplica

i ja se slažem. nemoguće je pomiriti duboka uvjerenja, a o takvima se ne treba ni raspravljati. kužim te, Ivana, i ja imam nekad potrebu o tome, ali neđem si sugovornike u real-life, ne želim nikoga povrijediti...

----------


## dupla duplica

> dupla duplica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> prelijepo! šta si to snimila ili dobila napismeno? pitam jer je puno Duha, a ja navikla na homilije iz glave (srca)...
> 
> 
> snimano (mnogima se jako svidjaju te homilije pa je pala odluka da se snimaju).
> 
> I da, zaista Duh progovara. Tu nema onog prolaznog emocionalnog zanosa kao kod lijepih i dojmljivih govora. To je zaista govor Duha. Te rijeci su postojane i slusaju se otvoreno i radosno!


drago mi je!
ja nisam htjela reći da nisam čula govor Duha...zapravo, često je, po mom iskustvu, homilija iz srca ona prava, a ona koja je unaprijed napisana, više je kao govor ili kateheza (time ne nužno manje bitna) - no ovo me oduševilo upravo zato jer je puno Duha iako je napisano.
slažem se da emocionalni zanos nije znak prave vjere. zato, na žalost, često mnogima odlaski na seminare i duhovne obnove ne daju puno ploda...ako se ne živi Riječ svaki dan, a to nije lako, onda nema ni mogućnosti pravog obraćenja.  :Kiss:

----------


## pujica

> Rad si se o  podpomognutoj oplodnji, pa ne bi htijela da se nađu dvije strane, znamo stajališe Crkve, a ovdje ima cura kojima je to jedina šansa da imaju dijete, iz nekih meni bliskih razloga i osoba znam kako je to, htijela sam napisati svoje razmišljanje, ali strah me je da ne uleti netko pa da dođe do vrijeđanja.... već sam vidila da je je ovaj topick već jednom bio zaključan, pa neznam....mada bi rado iznjela neke svoje sumnje i dvojbe i čula mišljenje cura s ovog topica "kršćansko orijentiranih", zanima me njihovo slaganje ili ne slaganje s Crkvom oko ove teme....pa evo čekam odobrenje admina, jeli mogu ili ne mogu o tome


krscani nisu samo katolici, a kad je potpomognuta oplodnja u pitanju, nju ne odobrava jedino Katolicka crkva, dok je protestantske i pravoslavne Crkve, kao i Islam i Zidovstvo prihvacaju bez problema

ja opet ponavljam da bih voljela da se ovaj topic ne zatvori samo u katolicke krugove (recimo draze bi mi bilo da stavljaju linkovi umjesto cijelih citata poruka gospe iz medjugorja pa nek cita samo onaj koga zanima), da kad se pise Crkva da se ne misli samo na Katolicku crkvu, odnosno da se onda koristi i puni naziv i slicno

mislim da kad bi se na to malo vise pazilo i na taj nacin pokazalo otvorenost da bi nam se onda pridruzile i cure koje nisu katolkinje, a koje trenutno ne pisu na ovoj temi jer se mozda ne osjecaju dobrodoslima

----------


## ivana zg

> ivana zg prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Rad si se o  podpomognutoj oplodnji, pa ne bi htijela da se nađu dvije strane, znamo stajališe Crkve, a ovdje ima cura kojima je to jedina šansa da imaju dijete, iz nekih meni bliskih razloga i osoba znam kako je to, htijela sam napisati svoje razmišljanje, ali strah me je da ne uleti netko pa da dođe do vrijeđanja.... već sam vidila da je je ovaj topick već jednom bio zaključan, pa neznam....mada bi rado iznjela neke svoje sumnje i dvojbe i čula mišljenje cura s ovog topica "kršćansko orijentiranih", zanima me njihovo slaganje ili ne slaganje s Crkvom oko ove teme....pa evo čekam odobrenje admina, jeli mogu ili ne mogu o tome
> 
> 
> krscani nisu samo katolici, a kad je potpomognuta oplodnja u pitanju, nju ne odobrava jedino Katolicka crkva, dok je protestantske i pravoslavne Crkve, kao i Islam i Zidovstvo prihvacaju bez problema
> 
> ja opet ponavljam da bih voljela da se ovaj topic ne zatvori samo u katolicke krugove (recimo draze bi mi bilo da stavljaju linkovi umjesto cijelih citata poruka gospe iz medjugorja pa nek cita samo onaj koga zanima), da kad se pise Crkva da se ne misli samo na Katolicku crkvu, odnosno da se onda koristi i puni naziv i slicno
> ...



Dobro znam da kršćani nisu samo katolici, i pošto znam da je Katolička Crkva protiv MPO, zanimalo me isključivo stajalište Katolika o toj temi, pogotovo onih koji se ne slažu s takvim stavom Crkve.
Kao što sam i mislila to nije dobra tema za raspravu a pogotovo na podforumu MPO.
Možda s kojom curom ovdje porazgovaram o tome na p.p.

Inače primjetila sam da se ovdje javljaju i cure islamske vjeroipovjesti i ne vidim zašto bi ikom bilo nelagodno, ako tako osjeća netko neka otvori  topic posebno za svaku vjeroispovjest, mada mislim da za tim nema potrebe i da se ovdije svi lijepo slažemo i razumijemo.

Kao drugo zemlja smo s većinom katoličkim pučanstvom, pa je normalno da nas je malo više od ostalih.

Ne vidim zašto bi Gospina poruka ikome smetala, ako u njoj je samo poruka mira i ljubavi, a ne neke provokacije,( pa čak i onima a među njima su i Katolički vjernici, koji ne vjeruju u ukazanja) što to znači da ni iz Biblije ni iz Kurana ne smijemo vaditi citate, (čime ne želim izjednačiti Gospine poruke i Riječ Božiju, da me netko ne bi krivo shvatio).

Meni ne bi smetalo da bilo tko ovdje bilo koje vjeroispovjesti, stavi i napiše, ako ima poruku vjer, mira i ljubavi.

Ali dobro, ako cure koje ovdje većinom raspravljaju odluče da im to smeta, a ne netko koji ne posjećuje ovaj topic, ja više neću stavljati poruke.

Meni ne bi smetalo da

----------


## Zdenka2

> dijanam prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  dupla duplica prvotno napisa
> ...


Vidiš, ja jako, jako cijenim one koji unaprijed napišu svoje propovijedi. To znači da su se kroz tjedan pripremali, razmišljali o čitanjima i o poruci koju žele prenijeti. U pisanom mediju nema različitih anegdota i tokova svijesti što nikako ne volim u propovijedi. Volim da one budu povezane s čitanjima i da imaju teološku težinu. Jako je malo nadahnutih govornika koji mogu postići visoku kvalitetu bez prethodne pripreme - jedino takvi ne trebaju pisati propovijed, a svima ostalima sam zahvalna na tome. Osim toga, nekim ljudima nadahnuće dolazi upravo u pisanju. Mislim da je najbolje rješenje u pisanju natuknica, kako bi se izbjeglo mehaničko čitanje u crkvi.

----------


## ivana zg

*Zdenka* nema goreg nego kada svečenik čita propovjed i to prepisanu, pa makar ona bila i dobra  :Embarassed:  

A opet slažem se s tobom, da cijenim svečenike koji se pripremaju za misu i propovjed, pa makar i čitali.

Ali neki su vještiji u tome više, a neki manje.
Mi imamo jednog svečenika mladog, koji čita propovjed, prepostavljam svoju, i ona je jakooo dobra, ali on to tako suhoparno radi, baš "čita", tako da je nekada to jako dosadno i uspavljujuće, pogotovo njegov jednoličan ton glasa, nažalost, jer su u propovjedij ako dobre.

Ovo sa snimanjem ti nije loša ideja  :Idea:

----------


## pujica

> Dobro znam da kršćani nisu samo katolici, i pošto znam da je Katolička Crkva protiv MPO, zanimalo me isključivo stajalište Katolika o toj temi, pogotovo onih koji se ne slažu s takvim stavom Crkve.Kao što sam i mislila to nije dobra tema za raspravu a pogotovo na podforumu MPO. Možda s kojom curom ovdje porazgovaram o tome na p.p. 
> Inače primjetila sam da se ovdje javljaju i cure islamske vjeroipovjesti i ne vidim zašto bi ikom bilo nelagodno, ako tako osjeća netko neka otvori  topic posebno za svaku vjeroispovjest, mada mislim da za tim nema potrebe i da se ovdije svi lijepo slažemo i razumijemo.


a mi smo davno zakljucili da ovo nije topic samo za katolike i da necemo otvarati topice prema vjeroispovjestima pa prema tome ne mozemo onda ni raspravu temeljiti samo na pojedinoj grupi vjernika. osim toga, kad napises "krscanski orijentirani" onda to podrazumijeva upravo suprotno - da mislis na sve krscane. na takve stvari treba paziti jer mogu uzrokovati nesporazume, a i nije bas u duhu ekumenizma. Ne kazem da se time drugima odbija sudjelovanje, ali mozda nije ohrabrujuca atmosfera za njihovo ukljucivanje




> Ne vidim zašto bi Gospina poruka ikome smetala, ako u njoj je samo poruka mira i ljubavi, a ne neke provokacije,( pa čak i onima a među njima su i Katolički vjernici, koji ne vjeruju u ukazanja) što to znači da ni iz Biblije ni iz Kurana ne smijemo vaditi citate, (čime ne želim izjednačiti Gospine poruke i Riječ Božiju, da me netko ne bi krivo shvatio).


meni recimo osobno kao katolika iritiraju, ali to je samo moj osobni stav i zato sam napisala da bi radije da se stavi link pa neka cita onaj koji u medjugorje vjeruje i koga zanima

----------


## Zoranova draga

> krscani nisu samo katolici, a kad je potpomognuta oplodnja u pitanju, nju ne odobrava jedino Katolicka crkva, dok je protestantske i pravoslavne Crkve, kao i Islam i Zidovstvo prihvacaju bez problema


Mislim da je stav Pravoslavne crkve o potpomognutoj oplodnji identican katolickom, i da je najsporniji deo postupka zaledjivanje embriona. O tome vidi:  prvi link, drugi link i treci link.

Stav Judaizma je, izgleda, liberalniji, mada opet nije da je bas svaki deo postupka prihvacen bez problema. Vidi link.

Nisam uspela da nadjem nista o stavu Islama.




> mislim da kad bi se na to malo vise pazilo i na taj nacin pokazalo otvorenost da bi nam se onda pridruzile i cure koje nisu katolkinje, a koje trenutno ne pisu na ovoj temi jer se mozda ne osjecaju dobrodoslima


Evo, ja nisam katolkinja, a redovno pratim ovu temu (jedna mi je od omiljenih), ponekad ponesto i prokomentarisem, i osecam se dobrodoslom.

----------


## fritulica1

> Nisam uspela da nadjem nista o stavu Islama


 Wewa je pisala o stavu Islama o MPO-i i oni je odobravaju, dapače potiču u cilju ostvarivanja roditeljstva i potomstva.

Osobno smatram da će Vatikan vremenom promijeniti svoj stav (promijenio ga je i o transplataciji organa, pa vjerujem da će ga mijenjati i po ovom pitanju).  

A što se tiče same problematike, o njoj se jako puno pisalo na forumu, ali izgleda nikad dosta.   :Rolling Eyes:  
Pretpostavljam da velika većina vas (hvala Bogu) nije imala potrebu detaljnije upoznati neki od postupaka MPO-a (osim, čini mi se Zdenke i Pujice), tj. ukoliko ne poznajete sam postupak krioprezervacije -zamrzavanja, njegov značaj i funkciju u MPO-u, zamolila bih vas da ga niti ne komentirate, pa čak ni u suprotnom, jer u najbolju ruku ćemo opet doći do pitanja zigote i raspravi tu nema kraja...

----------


## pujica

> Mislim da je stav Pravoslavne crkve o potpomognutoj oplodnji identican katolickom, i da je najsporniji deo postupka zaledjivanje embriona.


pravoslavlje zabranjuje in vitro doniranim stanicama i surogat majcinstvo, ali dopusta oplodnju izmedju bracnih partnera pod uvjetom da se niti jedna stanica ne zamrzne ili ne odbaci (vidi npr. dokument ruske pravoslavne crkve s americkog kongresa 1992)




> Stav Judaizma je, izgleda, liberalniji, mada opet nije da je bas svaki deo postupka prihvacen bez problema.


zidovstvo dopusta mpo u braku, doniranje janih stanica i surogat majcinstvo, ali ne i doniranje sperme




> Nisam uspela da nadjem nista o stavu Islama.


islam mpo dopusta jedino u braku, zabranjuje doniranje i surogat majcinstvo (smatra ga bludom)

ja sam o ovome radila opsirno istrazivanje za posao pa eto znam za cinjenicno te podatke, iako ne mogu stavit linkove jer izvori nisu na internetu (odnosno bar ih ja nisam trazila) nego su sluzbeni dokumenti pojedinih vj. zajednica

ja se slazem s  *fritulicom i flower* da ova tema nije najbolje mjesto za detaljnije rasprave o mpo, ali evo mozda je zgodno znati pogled razlicitih religija na to, bez ulazenja u preispitivanje zasto i kako - to je jednostavno navedeno njihovo naucavanje

----------


## ivana zg

> pujica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> krscani nisu samo katolici, a kad je potpomognuta oplodnja u pitanju, nju ne odobrava jedino Katolicka crkva, dok je protestantske i pravoslavne Crkve, kao i Islam i Zidovstvo prihvacaju bez problema
> 
> 
> Mislim da je stav Pravoslavne crkve o potpomognutoj oplodnji identican katolickom, i da je najsporniji deo postupka zaledjivanje embriona. O tome vidi:  prvi link, drugi link i treci link.
> 
> Stav Judaizma je, izgleda, liberalniji, mada opet nije da je bas svaki deo postupka prihvacen bez problema. Vidi link.
> ...



Jako mi je drago što si se javila, jer ja stvarno nisam stekla dojam da se ovdije netko tko nije katolik, nije osjećao dobrodošlim.
I jako bi se kao vjernik i čovjek osjećala loše, da sam ja, ili Međugorske poruke uzrok tome.  :Sad:  

Dođi ćešće.  :Love:   :Kiss:  

Ja sam pobornik ekumenizma, ( i ujedinjenja kršćana ) ako ništa bar njegove izvorne ideje, da svi vjernici trebaju težiti zajedništvu, bez obzira na različitosti, svima je Bog, vjera i ljubav, želja za mirom zajednička, sve nas je On stvorio.

Znala sam samo ako spomenem MPO, da će bar netko komentirati, nisam smijela.

Hoćete iskreno, meni bliska osoba saznala je da ne može imati djece i da je MPO jedino rešenje.
Otprilike znamo da  Katolička Crkva, sama sa sobom nije na čisto oko toga.
Nas dvije smo zaključile po vlastitoj savjesti, nekako u dubini duše da ne vidimo stvaranje života na taj način kao grijeh, jer mislimo da je Bog taj koja na kraju udahne život, i da je Bog, možda taj koji je ljudima dao tu znastvenu spoznaju da pomognu jedni drugima  :/ ( tko to može znati??) -po nama to samo Bog zna, a ne ljudi, svećenici,  ( da ne kažem muškarci) svi oni mogu samo nagađati ( nekada su mislili da je Božije spaljivati žene kao vještice, naplačivati ispovjed, ići u Križarske ratove...itd) :/ 

Možda nije za usporedbu i zvučat će degutantno, ali Gospa je po Katolicima, bezgrešno začela, znači Bogu je sve moguće, i ON je taj koji na kraju daje život, a ne doktor, ako On ne odluči, oplodnja MPO neće uspjeti.
Protiv sam zlouporabe MPO, i svih ostalih degutatnih stvari vezanih za to.
Mislim da je Bog uvijek za život.

Možda će te mi se smijati kao moj MM, ali kako se razvijaju ove spolne bolesti, sada su otkrili neku goru od AIDS-a, za par godina bi mogli zabraniti i spolne odnose  :Laughing:   kao i uskoro cigarete.
Lijeka protiv tih bolesti nema, i jedini način da se očuva čovječanstvo možda će biti zabrana spolnih odnosa, a djecu će mo imati pomoću MPO?

Znam da to zvući kao SF, ili kao da si tražim opravdanja za MPO, ali nekada mi se to stvarno tako čini.

NADAM SE DA NISAM NIKOGA S OVIM ŠTO SAM NAPISALA POVRIJEDILA. UNAPRIJED SE ISPRIČAVAM.  :Saint:

----------


## dupla duplica

Nije lako o tome razmišljati. ja samo kažem, hvala Bogu nisam bila u toj situaciji pa nisam imala tu dilemu. 
Uvijek i u svemu, u dubini srca, tražim Božju volju za moj život. On jedini zna najbolji put, čak i ako nije mom srcu drag izbor u tom trenutku.
Da netko krivo ne shvati, ne mislim da moje srce uvijek zna razaznat BV. to je velika zamka! Zato služi Božja Riječ koja ne griješi. Ona mi uvijek da pravi smjer, kad sam u dilemi, zazovem Duha Svetoga, i otvorim Riječ, pa mi Gospodin progovori...nekad jasno, nedvosmisleno (kad sam čista srca zavapila), nekad ne kužim pa otvaram dalje...ali kad sumnjam u sebe, u to da me moje emocije i moja povijest možda vuku na krivi put, onda tražim Njegovo mišljenje i dobijem i smjer i snagu da se postavim kako treba, i onda imam mir.

----------


## dupla duplica

pujice, ne razumijem, kako te kao katolika Gospine poruke mogu iritirati? 
čak i ako ne vjeruješ u ukazanja, i ako nemaš osobni susret s Marijom, njene su poruke čista ljubav, što tu ima iritantno? ako ne vjeruješ- preskoči taj post, i gotovo.
meni su one jako bitne (imam osobno iskustvo Međugorja, jako i životno) i uvijek me ohrabre, usmjere, ojačaju moju vjeru i razvesele me.

svima kojima idem na živce - molim da mi oproste.  :Saint:

----------


## dupla duplica

> dupla duplica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja nisam htjela reći da nisam čula govor Duha...zapravo, često je, po mom iskustvu, homilija iz srca ona prava, a ona koja je unaprijed napisana, više je kao govor ili kateheza (time ne nužno manje bitna) - no ovo me oduševilo upravo zato jer je puno Duha iako je napisano.
> slažem se da emocionalni zanos nije znak prave vjere. zato, na žalost, često mnogima odlaski na seminare i duhovne obnove ne daju puno ploda...ako se ne živi Riječ svaki dan, a to nije lako, onda nema ni mogućnosti pravog obraćenja. 
> 
> 
> Vidiš, ja jako, jako cijenim one koji unaprijed napišu svoje propovijedi. To znači da su se kroz tjedan pripremali, razmišljali o čitanjima i o poruci koju žele prenijeti. U pisanom mediju nema različitih anegdota i tokova svijesti što nikako ne volim u propovijedi. Volim da one budu povezane s čitanjima i da imaju teološku težinu. Jako je malo nadahnutih govornika koji mogu postići visoku kvalitetu bez prethodne pripreme - jedino takvi ne trebaju pisati propovijed, a svima ostalima sam zahvalna na tome. Osim toga, nekim ljudima nadahnuće dolazi upravo u pisanju. Mislim da je najbolje rješenje u pisanju natuknica, kako bi se izbjeglo mehaničko čitanje u crkvi.


ja sam mislila na dobro pripremljenog svećenika, koji ima sukus u glavi, priča nadahnuto i jasno, a pritom si dozvoli slobodu da slijedi i neplanirani poticaj Duha.
mislim da je problem u tome da se mnogi svećenici ne formiraju na način da imaju povjerenje u Duha SVetoga, nego na žalost više u svoju glavu i naučenu teologiju - koja je jako bitna, da me netko ne shvati krivo - ali bez Duha je ništa, još gore - može zaista zvučati kao moraliziranje.
Za mene je kriterij dobrog propovjednika ljudskost, da pokazuje i sadržajem i načinom govora da je i on čovjek, u službi stadu, da i on ima napasti, kušnje, krize, ail se oslanjajući s vjerom na Oca uvijek diže i hrabro korača dalje - tek tada i laici mogu dozvoliti sebi isto to. Inače imaju dojam da ne smiju griješiti, da su svečenici ljudi skoro pa sveti, i od sebe očekuju previše. Kako onda ne suditi drugoga, ako si pun osude prema sebi? 
O tome se radi, i na taj aspekt sam mislila kad sam ono gore napisala.
Dakle, pripremljenost je i za mene bitna, ali pripremljenost koja govori i o životu, ne samo o teoriji.
Dobra propovijed je za mene ona koja potakne svakoga da barem jednu riječ iz svih čitanja, psalma ili pjesama doživi istinski, duboko, konkretno - vezano uz svoju trenutnu situaciju. Riječ je živa, ne govori o pričama iz povijesti izabranog naroda, nego o nama. Ako se ta Riječ ne oživotvoruje za svaku osobu na svakoj euharistiji, onda čovjek ne može iz Nje crpsti potrebnu snagu.
sam sad jasnija?

----------


## Zdenka2

Slažem se s tobom, duplice, u vezi nadahnuća i ljudskosti onoga tko propovijeda. Ali i sama dobro znaš da u praksi ima jako mnogo propovjednika koji pričaju neke prispodobe i crtice iz života ili nas prepuštaju toku svoje svijesti ili često nas podcjenjuju razinom svog propovijedanja. Zato ja cijenim one koji se pripremaju, - time pokazuju da poštuju vjernike. A ima onih, nadahnutih govornika koji se ne moraju pripremati, koji mogu reći puno u malo riječi, koji ti ne dosade ni kad dugo govore i ne smeta ti ako im dikcija nije savršena. Takvih sam malo čula, no oni su ostavili u mojoj duši dubok trag.

----------


## dupla duplica

ma sve stoji, slažem se.
na žalost (ili sreću, nisam sigurna  :Wink:  ), i propovjednici su samo ljudi, većih ili manjih sposobnosti -i govora, i misli - i takvi su nam dani od Boga, s planom i ciljem...danas nas svijet uči da gledamo samo na postignuće, znanje, sposobnosti....a nekad se puno može naučiti i od jednostavnog, priprostog čovjeka, bez obzira na to koju službu ima u crkvi.

iduću nedjelju Sv.Pavao u II.čitanju upravo govori o tome kako je Bog izabrao lude da posrami mudre...zato nekad baš mora biti tako da se ne slavi naša snaga, pamet, mudrost, sposobnost...nego On kroz nas i naše nesavršenosti. Tako barem ja razumijem ovu Riječ.
Ti zvučiš kao učena osoba, možda i teolog, a često nam naše obrazovanje, kao vjernicima, bude i kamen spoticanje - jer su naša očekivanja samim time povišena, no nemamo pravo to tražiti (visok nivo) i na to računati od drugih, kolko god smo na to navikli, pa čak ni od svećenika. inače - gdje je njihov prostor da trebaju nas? a trebaju nas, jednako kao i mi njih. ako ispada da je on divan, pametan, krasno zbori, ne puši, ne pije, nikad ne sudi druge - tada se ne osjećamo dostojni biti mu uz bok. ne kažem da nema i jakih, vjernih svetih svećenika - i hvala Bogu, oni su tek veliki znak i tako i treba biti. ali sve u poniznosti.ž
 :Love:  
ne zamjeri malo raspravljam, i meni to fali ovako zatvorenoj u kući s djecom...  :Kiss:

----------


## Zdenka2

Nisam teolog, daleko od toga, imam neke druge škole. Ja mislim da ipak smijemo i moramo tražiti višu razinu - ipak se radi o školovanim ljudima. Naravno, crkva je za svakoga bez obzira kojeg obrazovanja bio, ali to uključuje i intelektualce - nismo li i mi potrebni crkvi? Moj vjeroučitelj, jedan od tih rijetkih nadahnutih ljudi za koje mislim da su blizu svetosti, uvijek je govorio da vjera mora biti ravnoteža između osjećaja i znanja i to je ono čemu ja težim.

----------


## pujica

> pujice, ne razumijem, kako te kao katolika Gospine poruke mogu iritirati? 
> čak i ako ne vjeruješ u ukazanja, i ako nemaš osobni susret s Marijom, njene su poruke čista ljubav, što tu ima iritantno? ako ne vjeruješ- preskoči taj post, i gotovo.
> meni su one jako bitne (imam osobno iskustvo Međugorja, jako i životno) i uvijek me ohrabre, usmjere, ojačaju moju vjeru i razvesele me.
> 
> svima kojima idem na živce - molim da mi oproste.


ja se profesionalno bavim religijom pa sam mozda za razliku od zdenke ponekad pretjerano na strani znanosti u svojim razmisljanjima, iako to ne znaci da se ne trudim njegovati i duhovnost. No kad je rijec o medjugorju konkretno onda me upravo smeta (iritira) ta komponenta pateticnosti i pretjerane emocionalnosti (plus jos sve ono sto iza njega stoji, a vrlo je upitno sa strane same crkvene vlasti) kao i cesto potreba mnogih koji u tamosnja ukazanja vjeruju da to nametnu drugima (konkretno se radi o jednoj osobi iz moje obitelji pa mozda eto ponekad malo netrpeljivo reagiram kad bilo tko pokrene tu temu). Nisam nikoga htjela napasti ili uvrijediti, samo sam iznjela svoje misljenje, a mislim da je upravo ova tema i pravo mjesto za razgovor o tome kako tko od nas nesto dozivljava

----------


## maria71

Da pitam ovdje...


Marko jako želi ići u crkvu, stalno to ponavlja i ne samo da bi obišao crkvu već želi čuti i svećenika. ( vidio je na filmu ili mu je netko pričao, ne znam...možda baka ,ali ga vrlo rijetko čuva, no to nije bitno... )

Ja nisam vjernik, no ne želim mu nametati svoj svjetonazor.on nije moj klon.

Da li da ga vodim ? Ili da ga vodi baka koja je vjernica ?

----------


## flower

maria, ni ja nisam vjernik pa je po njenoj zelji vodim u crkvu i druge hramove, bile smo i na misi, nije je se nesto dojmilo. ona voli razgledavati oltare...

----------


## flower

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=56412

----------


## flower

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=56412

----------

